# Baseball 2015 Thread



## TheOldSchool

Never too early for Baseball right?

Lots of story lines going on this year.

What's your team and what are your predictions?

My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!

2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod

3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful

4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?    

World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals

How about you all?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.

I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.

I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?


----------



## TheOldSchool

9/11 inside job said:


> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?


Yup.  My Wizards are decent for the first time in my life so I'm somewhat following them but I know they have no shot at the title.

I can't believe the Royals held whoever that guy on base was at third during game 7 btw.  I was screaming at the TV lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  My Wizards are decent for the first time in my life so I'm somewhat following them but I know they have no shot at the title.
> 
> I can't believe the Royals held whoever that guy on base was at third during game 7 btw.  I was screaming at the TV lol.
Click to expand...


Looked to me from the replays he would easily have been out had he gone home.


----------



## TheOldSchool

9/11 inside job said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  My Wizards are decent for the first time in my life so I'm somewhat following them but I know they have no shot at the title.
> 
> I can't believe the Royals held whoever that guy on base was at third during game 7 btw.  I was screaming at the TV lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looked to me from the replays he would easily have been out had he gone home.
Click to expand...

I thought it was their only shot what with the way Bumgarner was pitching.  It would've been a close play but I'd rather go down like that than a pop foul.  That would've been one of the great moments in sports if he'd been safe and the Royals came back and won.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  My Wizards are decent for the first time in my life so I'm somewhat following them but I know they have no shot at the title.
> 
> I can't believe the Royals held whoever that guy on base was at third during game 7 btw.  I was screaming at the TV lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looked to me from the replays he would easily have been out had he gone home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was their only shot what with the way Bumgarner was pitching.  It would've been a close play but I'd rather go down like that than a pop foul.  That would've been one of the great moments in sports if he'd been safe and the Royals came back and won.
Click to expand...


yeah with him on the mound it might have been the chance to take but when I watched the replays I thought-naw he would have been out by a mile.it was really a no win situation.if he goes and is out by a mile like it really looked like he would be,then everybody says-why did the idiot send him,give the hitter a chance to knock him in. but he doesn't do that so now he gets critisized for not sending him.so for me,i don't fault him for it..

we would have won though if not for yost though cause he cost them from winning one of their games when he had butler available for a pinch hitter for vargas in the middle innings,the giants could not stop the royals bats and nost left the pitcher vargas in to hit instead of using butler which turned out to be costly because vargas could not get anybody out after that when he came back in so nost had nothing to lose by having butler to pinch hit and take vargas out,that was the momentum swinger where 'I" was yelling at the tv screen.


----------



## TheOldSchool

9/11 inside job said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  My Wizards are decent for the first time in my life so I'm somewhat following them but I know they have no shot at the title.
> 
> I can't believe the Royals held whoever that guy on base was at third during game 7 btw.  I was screaming at the TV lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looked to me from the replays he would easily have been out had he gone home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was their only shot what with the way Bumgarner was pitching.  It would've been a close play but I'd rather go down like that than a pop foul.  That would've been one of the great moments in sports if he'd been safe and the Royals came back and won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah with him on the mound it might have been the chance to take but when I watched the replays I thought-naw he would have been out by a mile.it was really a no win situation.if he goes and is out by a mile like it really looked like he would be,then everybody says-why did the idiot send him,give the hitter a chance to knock him in. but he doesn't do that so now he gets critisized for not sending him.so for me,i don't fault him for it..
> 
> we would have won though if not for yost though cause he cost them from winning one of their games when he had butler available for a pinch hitter for vargas in the middle innings,the giants could not stop the royals bats and nost left the pitcher vargas in to hit instead of using butler which turned out to be costly because vargas could not get anybody out after that when he came back in so nost had nothing to lose by having butler to pinch hit and take vargas out,that was the momentum swinger where 'I" was yelling at the tv screen.
Click to expand...

Fair enough.  As long as we both agree that the Giants can piss off


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  My Wizards are decent for the first time in my life so I'm somewhat following them but I know they have no shot at the title.
> 
> I can't believe the Royals held whoever that guy on base was at third during game 7 btw.  I was screaming at the TV lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looked to me from the replays he would easily have been out had he gone home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was their only shot what with the way Bumgarner was pitching.  It would've been a close play but I'd rather go down like that than a pop foul.  That would've been one of the great moments in sports if he'd been safe and the Royals came back and won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah with him on the mound it might have been the chance to take but when I watched the replays I thought-naw he would have been out by a mile.it was really a no win situation.if he goes and is out by a mile like it really looked like he would be,then everybody says-why did the idiot send him,give the hitter a chance to knock him in. but he doesn't do that so now he gets critisized for not sending him.so for me,i don't fault him for it..
> 
> we would have won though if not for yost though cause he cost them from winning one of their games when he had butler available for a pinch hitter for vargas in the middle innings,the giants could not stop the royals bats and nost left the pitcher vargas in to hit instead of using butler which turned out to be costly because vargas could not get anybody out after that when he came back in so nost had nothing to lose by having butler to pinch hit and take vargas out,that was the momentum swinger where 'I" was yelling at the tv screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough.  As long as we both agree that the Giants can piss off
Click to expand...


ned yost is a clone of whitey Herzog.the royals in the 70's won three straight division titles and they won all them all those years DESPITE Whitey Herzog not because of him.the white rat just got lucky and inherited a team that was on the rise,same thing happened in st Louis.

they lost three straight years to the Yankees and I always said to myself-damn,if the royals would just get rid of that jerk whitey Herzog,they would beat the Yankees.the white rat always cost the royals the fifth and final game against them in the playoffs back then when it was only five games cause paul splittorf would be mowing them down in the 9th inning so Herzog of course would take him out of the game and bring in a reliever who would blow the game for them.never made any sense cause their bullpen ws not their strong point.it was the hitting and starting pitching.

I tunred out to be a prophet that Herzog was the cause of them losing to them in the playoffs all the time because when they finally DID get rid of him and hired jim frey,the next time they faced in 1980,they beat them in three straight.hee hee.

history repeats itself,they got that far DESPITE ned yost,not because of him.matter of fact pedroe martinez tore into yost for that decision to not pinch hit for vargas and use butler.

speaking of the royals beating the Yankees,this sure brings back fond memories.ahhh  the good old days.remember this.watch the video.that was a time and day when baseball was fun to watch before they started tearing down classic ballparks like yankee stadium and players stayed with one team their whole time.


you have to sit through about 5 minutes of watching UL washingtons previous at bat but its well worth the wait cause you get to see the entire thing,not just some cheap 40 second clip like they always show.


----------



## Rocko

I haven't followed baseball in years. Even though I grew up in uptown manhattan I liked the mets, not the Yankees. Baseball was the first sport I started watching as a little kid in 86', when the mets were in the World Series. Strawberry and HoJo were my favorite players as a kid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I hate the Yankees now because they represent everything that is wrong with baseball.plus what most baseball fans don't know around the country is that it was the Kansas City franchise that made them so great in many of their glory years. Mickey Mantel and Whitey Ford are just a few that they got from the Kansas city farm system. as well as benefitting from the royals stupidity trading away Lou Pinilla to the Yankees for some player who was worthless.

Plus Reggie Jackson was not a true yankee either. He was hated here in kc even when he was with the A'S because the A's were the Kansas city A's and then they moved to Oakland and it was not till they moved to Oakland that they started getting good.

Jackson of course got his start in the major leagues with the KANSAS CITY A'S. he went on to win an MVP trophys with the Oakland A;s though and the Yankees later of course.

thank god George Brett never left the royals for the Yankees.He hates them just like every royals fan does.


btw,love your message below about rightwinger.He is USMB'S resident troll.He should be banned.you may not realize this,but he is a paid troll on the governments payroll sent here to troll threads and make up outright lies to defend government corruption.

great message on USMB's resident troll here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so tired of the superbowl talk so turning to baseball again,here are a couple other royals/yankees classic moments,they all involved george brett to no surprise since he was the face of the franchise back then.the first one is really funny watching brett go ballistic in the pine tar game.

second is kinda funny as well watching a fight break out between him and greg nettles.Nettles was scum,he started it all.Brett was just trying to hold himself up trying to keep from falling and  nettles kicked him in the head when he was down then when he got up, pushed him.Cant blame Brett for going after Nettles at all,what player wouldnt after taking that kind of crap from another person? Nettles was an asshole.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I actually started a baseball thread in December.
Moneyball US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Raiders got eliminated in September. Niners got eliminated in December. NFL playoffs were great and the SB was incredibly entertaining, but football is over until the draft.

I love March Madness. Love the NBA, especially with the Warriors success. Don't sell the Wizards short, TheOldSchool . They've got a good thing going in the House of Zards. 

Baseball. I'm ready for Spring. I'm noticing that the sun is coming up earlier. Teams have left for Arizona. 

I'm an A's fan. Giants are a close 2nd. 

Giants signed Aoki. Royals fans will remember him. He gets on base. Not a real impact player, though. There will be no Panda hats in SF this year, or very few. Sandoval is the wrong player to overpay, I think, and the Giants were wise to let him go. Bring in local boy Casey McGahee at 3B and hope for the best. Giants get back a healthy Matt Cain and Angel Pagan, and that's as good as two major free-agent acquisitions. 

While the Giants made few changes, the A's lineup was completely torn apart and rebuilt. This is Billy Beane's most ambitious work of art to date. It's been masterful to watch, and it's captivated me all winter. D.C. fans will remember Clippard who now solidifies the back end of the bullpen. Royals fans will remember Billy Butler, our new DH. Zobrist comes in to play wherever he's needed. Brett Lawrie is the new 3B. Marcus Semien is the new SS. Ike Davis, recovered from a long bout of valley fever, gets the majority of time at 1B. Some kid named Phegley platoons at catcher with Stephen Vogt and John Jaso.

Meanwhile in the maddening flurry of trades, the A's acquired the following young arms; Chris Bassit, RJ Alvarez, Jesse Hahn, Kendall Graveman and Sean Nolin. A couple of those guys are going to be good.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Did KC do anything to ad some pop to that anemic collection of hitters?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Manonthestreet said:


> Did KC do anything to ad some pop to that anemic collection of hitters?



No which is no surprise considering their owner should be called David ASS instead of being referred to as David Glass.Ewing Kauffman until this past year,had to be rolling over in his grave the way he took that franchise into the ground for so many years.

One thing I think he did do right though is not resign Billy Butler.He was worthless this past season and the year before as a designated hitter.If thats all they were going to keep him for which they were,then it was smart to unload him.They couldnt get any worse at the DH spot now,they can only get better so that will help.lol

btw,did you watch those three videos of mine? by chance did you see those moments back in the 70's when they happened live like I did? If you DID, am I right that since then,this was the first time you had seen those moments since way back then in the 70's when they actually played the game for the love of the game instead of the love for the money?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> I actually started a baseball thread in December.
> Moneyball US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Raiders got eliminated in September. Niners got eliminated in December. NFL playoffs were great and the SB was incredibly entertaining, but football is over until the draft.
> 
> I love March Madness. Love the NBA, especially with the Warriors success. Don't sell the Wizards short, TheOldSchool . They've got a good thing going in the House of Zards.
> 
> Baseball. I'm ready for Spring. I'm noticing that the sun is coming up earlier. Teams have left for Arizona.
> 
> I'm an A's fan. Giants are a close 2nd.
> 
> Giants signed Aoki. Royals fans will remember him. He gets on base. Not a real impact player, though. There will be no Panda hats in SF this year, or very few. Sandoval is the wrong player to overpay, I think, and the Giants were wise to let him go. Bring in local boy Casey McGahee at 3B and hope for the best. Giants get back a healthy Matt Cain and Angel Pagan, and that's as good as two major free-agent acquisitions.
> 
> While the Giants made few changes, the A's lineup was completely torn apart and rebuilt. This is Billy Beane's most ambitious work of art to date. It's been masterful to watch, and it's captivated me all winter. D.C. fans will remember Clippard who now solidifies the back end of the bullpen. Royals fans will remember Billy Butler, our new DH. Zobrist comes in to play wherever he's needed. Brett Lawrie is the new 3B. Marcus Semien is the new SS. Ike Davis, recovered from a long bout of valley fever, gets the majority of time at 1B. Some kid named Phegley platoons at catcher with Stephen Vogt and John Jaso.
> 
> Meanwhile in the maddening flurry of trades, the A's acquired the following young arms; Chris Bassit, RJ Alvarez, Jesse Hahn, Kendall Graveman and Sean Nolin. A couple of those guys are going to be good.



I wasnt aware that the Giants signed Aoki.Damn that sucks the royals lost him.He was a fun player to watch.I dont expect the royals to go far in the playoffs this year if they make it now.He was a key player for them  making it to the world series.But hey,thats okay if they dont go very far in the playoffs,as I said,i honestly never thought they would make it back to the world series again in my lifetime.seriously,I didn't.I honestly thought that as long as David ASS was the owner here,it would never happen.

as far as the A'S getting Billy Butler,I think the royals got the better end of it.as i said,he was worthless as a DH this past year and the year before.He is only good when he is playing full time first base.He isnt one of those players who can handle being strickly a DH.He isnt productive if he is used that way.

When our starting first baseman went down with an injury for a couple months,Butler came in and played first base and was productive then hitting.when he is just used as a DH,he is worthless.If the A'S use him that way which i am guessing they are,then I feel sorry for you.

speaking of the A's,i cannot believe how those idiots traded away that one player they had in their starting lineup for Lester.when that happened,they had no pop in their bats anymore and stopped scoring runs.worst trade ever for them.Had they not made that stupid trade,your A'S would probably have won the division.

I used to be a big fan of the california angels back in the 70's and 80's and they were always my 2nd favorite team in the american league but now since they are a big market team,I still like them and but with your A'S going back to those cool looking yellow uni's again,they are my second favorite team in the american league now.I would like to see them get to the series again as well sometime.matter of fact last year since my royals were in their usual playoff absense they had been in for 30 years practically,since your A'S were in it,i was cheering for them wanting to see them get to the world series.It bummed me out they lost to the Tigers,they took them down to the wire though and gave them a hell of a fight.I hate the tigers.

I am glad to see the a's have gone back to wearing their classic yellow jerseys at home games at times and the green ones on the road.I just wish they would ALWAYS wear the yellow jerseys at home and always the green ones on the road.that would be great.

The owners have really ruined the game with all these multi million dollar contracts they give out and free agency.No way in hell if this was before the day of that god damn free agency that came along in 73,would Sandoval have left the Giants.there was once a time when players like him would NEVER have left their team.

so did YOU watch those 3 classic royals/yankee videos i posted?

If so,did you see them back then in the 70's when it happened and if so,was that the first time you saw them again?


----------



## Treeshepherd

I used to have  a George Brett rookie card. It was the year TOPPS made the mini ones. He was a favorite of mine growing up. All my baseball cards got stolen a few years ago. 

I don't think Cespedes would have made the difference with the A's winning the division. Truth is, Sonny Grey and Kazmir struggled down the stretch and Lester was pretty good. The offense struggled as a whole. But, the A's didn't lose to the Royals in the playoffs for a lack of offense. Lester had a history of being clutch and he didn't pan out. Cespedes got hurt, in fact, and didn't do much for the Sox who tried to trade him this offseason. 

It's hard to justify $10 million right now for Billy Butt. On the positive side, he's only 28 and has a career .314 average vs lefties. A's sold Brandon Moss high. Butler strikes out less. Beane thinks Butler's vibe will fit in well in the A's clubhouse. We'll see. His best year was 2012. '13 and '14 were not good.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Padres made a bunch of moves. Brought in Matt Kemp, James Shields, Justin Upton, Derek Norris, Will Myers and others. Ticket sales are up 81%.


----------



## Manonthestreet

9/11 inside job said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did KC do anything to ad some pop to that anemic collection of hitters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No which is no surprise considering their owner should be called David ASS instead of being referred to as David Glass.Ewing Kauffman until this past year,had to be rolling over in his grave the way he took that franchise into the ground for so many years.
> 
> One thing I think he did do right though is not resign Billy Butler.He was worthless this past season and the year before as a designated hitter.If thats all they were going to keep him for which they were,then it was smart to unload him.They couldnt get any worse at the DH spot now,they can only get better so that will help.lol
> 
> btw,did you watch those three videos of mine? by chance did you see those moments back in the 70's when they happened live like I did? If you DID, am I right that since then,this was the first time you had seen those moments since way back then in the 70's when they actually played the game for the love of the game instead of the love for the money?
Click to expand...

Seems inexplicable to me unless they have some hot prospects in the minors. Did not watch the vids. I do agree the huge contracts are ruining most major team sports though I think its more recent problem than all the way back to the 70's


----------



## Treeshepherd

Manonthestreet said:


> Seems inexplicable to me unless they have some hot prospects in the minors. Did not watch the vids. I do agree the huge contracts are ruining most major team sports though I think its more recent problem than all the way back to the 70's



And yet the highest payroll team (Dodgers) got bounced by the #13 Cards.

#2 Yankees, #3 Phillies and #4 Red Sox missed the playoffs.

#19 Royals, #25 A's and the Pirates (#27 payroll) made the playoffs.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Thank you for making my point......


----------



## Treeshepherd

Manonthestreet said:


> Thank you for making my point......



Well, if you're saying that Ryan Howard's contract is sinking the Phils, Mark Texera and A.Rod are bogging down the Yankees, and Josh Hamilton is an albatross around the neck the Angels, I agree. 

Last year's newest $25 million man, Robinson Cano, hit 14 HRs. He was somewhat underwhelming, and not great on defense. 

Giants learned a lesson from Zito. But, they still owe Lincecum $35 million thru 2016. Still owe Matt Cain $25 mil a year thru 2019. 

A's will compete with Angles, Mariners and Rangers.


----------



## DGS49

I’ve been a Pirate fan since…Abner Doubleday was in short pants.  I grew up listening to Bob Prince, who was a great “homer” and could make the games seem exciting even when the home team stunk – which was most of the time in that era. The highlight of those years was of course Mazeroski’s homer and beating the Yankees in the ’60 series.  That whole season was a dream, with the Pirates seemingly coming from behind to win almost every night.  But that’s what happens when you have four or five mediocre players having “career years” at the same time.
The key word for the current Pirate team is POTENTIAL.  They have a few proven players in the lineup, but a small army players who have given us glimpses of GREAT potential that hasn’t fully matured yet.  If that ever happens…
The pitching staff is solid but potentially great.  Starting pitchers Gerrit Cole, Charlie Morton, and Frank Liriano have all shown glimpses of brilliance, as has returning starter AJBurnett.  Burnett played hurt last year in Philly, and this will be his last year, but nobody would go into shock if he won 15 games this summer; he simply knows how to pitch. There are also 2 or 3 secondary starters (e.g., Jeff Locke) who have had hot streaks in the past that make one salivate. The bullpen is OK and anchored by closer Mark Melancon, who looks positively AFRAID when he takes the mound, but his results are passable.  The other guys, as a group, have been very good at holding a lead.  In fact, the Pirates greatest success over the past 2 years has been when they scored early and held the other team scoreless for the last 6 or 7 innings.  This is a demonstration of how strong the bullpen has been (and unfortunately a demonstration of how poorly all of the Pirates have hit in late innings in close games).
The infield is loaded with talent and again I have to use that word, POTENTIAL.  Josh Harrison was all-star solid last year at third, Jordy Mercer was good at short, Neil Walker was excellent at second and is always improving.  Plus, we got this Korean guy, Jung Ho Kang, who team management is delirious about but is completely unproven in U.S. baseball (had 40 homers last year in Korea).  Pedro Alvarez is a puzzle, and the first base job is his to lose.  He stunk at the plate last year but was bothered by a couple minor physical problems.  He probably will never hit Lefties worth a damn, but has the power to put up 35-40 homers easily.  If he doesn’t work out?  Hell, anyone can play first base.
The outfield is also loaded with actual and potential stars.  Anchored in center by Andrew McCutcheon, we also have a solid left fielder in Starling Marte, and a budding 5-tool superstar in Gregory Polanco in right, as well as three or four other passable alternatives.  And don’t discount Corey Hart whom we picked up as a free agent; he has had some good years before.
Catching is a huge question mark.  Russell Martin was one of the best defensive catchers in the game for the past couple years, and was contributing significantly with his bat as well last year (his “free agent” year push, I suppose).  It is hard to calculate how much he will be missed, because the players all believe he made the pitchers better with his pitch calling and controlling the game (and the umpires, if the rumor is correct).  The heir apparent has been Tony Sanchez coming up from AAA, but he just hasn’t worked out as well as everyone expected.  We have four guys on the 40-man who can catch the ball, but we don’t know much more than that about any of them.
Clint Hurdle has always been a genius for getting everyone enough playing time to keep them more-or-less happy, but this year will be his biggest challenge yet in that regard.  Although we have no classic #4 hitter (unless Pedro starts producing as promised), the roster includes a dozen or more players who probably believe that they deserve to start, but they will have to be happy with 3-400 AB’s.
Overall, I like our chances.


----------



## Treeshepherd

DGS49 said:


> I’ve been a Pirate fan since…Abner Doubleday was in short pants. I grew up listening to Bob Prince, who was a great “homer” and could make the games seem exciting even when the home team stunk – which was most of the time in that era. The highlight of those years was of course Mazeroski’s homer and beating the Yankees in the ’60 series. That whole season was a dream, with the Pirates seemingly coming from behind to win almost every night. But that’s what happens when you have four or five mediocre players having “career years” at the same time.
> The key word for the current Pirate team is POTENTIAL. They have a few proven players in the lineup, but a small army players who have given us glimpses of GREAT potential that hasn’t fully matured yet. If that ever happens…
> The pitching staff is solid but potentially great. Starting pitchers Gerrit Cole, Charlie Morton, and Frank Liriano have all shown glimpses of brilliance, as has returning starter AJBurnett. Burnett played hurt last year in Philly, and this will be his last year, but nobody would go into shock if he won 15 games this summer; he simply knows how to pitch. There are also 2 or 3 secondary starters (e.g., Jeff Locke) who have had hot streaks in the past that make one salivate. The bullpen is OK and anchored by closer Mark Melancon, who looks positively AFRAID when he takes the mound, but his results are passable. The other guys, as a group, have been very good at holding a lead. In fact, the Pirates greatest success over the past 2 years has been when they scored early and held the other team scoreless for the last 6 or 7 innings. This is a demonstration of how strong the bullpen has been (and unfortunately a demonstration of how poorly all of the Pirates have hit in late innings in close games).
> The infield is loaded with talent and again I have to use that word, POTENTIAL. Josh Harrison was all-star solid last year at third, Jordy Mercer was good at short, Neil Walker was excellent at second and is always improving. Plus, we got this Korean guy, Jung Ho Kang, who team management is delirious about but is completely unproven in U.S. baseball (had 40 homers last year in Korea). Pedro Alvarez is a puzzle, and the first base job is his to lose. He stunk at the plate last year but was bothered by a couple minor physical problems. He probably will never hit Lefties worth a damn, but has the power to put up 35-40 homers easily. If he doesn’t work out? Hell, anyone can play first base.
> The outfield is also loaded with actual and potential stars. Anchored in center by Andrew McCutcheon, we also have a solid left fielder in Starling Marte, and a budding 5-tool superstar in Gregory Polanco in right, as well as three or four other passable alternatives. And don’t discount Corey Hart whom we picked up as a free agent; he has had some good years before.
> Catching is a huge question mark. Russell Martin was one of the best defensive catchers in the game for the past couple years, and was contributing significantly with his bat as well last year (his “free agent” year push, I suppose). It is hard to calculate how much he will be missed, because the players all believe he made the pitchers better with his pitch calling and controlling the game (and the umpires, if the rumor is correct). The heir apparent has been Tony Sanchez coming up from AAA, but he just hasn’t worked out as well as everyone expected. We have four guys on the 40-man who can catch the ball, but we don’t know much more than that about any of them.
> Clint Hurdle has always been a genius for getting everyone enough playing time to keep them more-or-less happy, but this year will be his biggest challenge yet in that regard. Although we have no classic #4 hitter (unless Pedro starts producing as promised), the roster includes a dozen or more players who probably believe that they deserve to start, but they will have to be happy with 3-400 AB’s.
> Overall, I like our chances.



Raise the Jolly Roger!

Cubs are supposed to compete this year. Cards always seem to find a way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> Padres made a bunch of moves. Brought in Matt Kemp, James Shields, Justin Upton, Derek Norris, Will Myers and others. Ticket sales are up 81%.


wow I cant believe it.First the royals surprise me forking out big dollars to james shields,now the pads are doing the same thing,who would have thunked?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> I used to have  a George Brett rookie card. It was the year TOPPS made the mini ones. He was a favorite of mine growing up. All my baseball cards got stolen a few years ago.
> 
> I don't think Cespedes would have made the difference with the A's winning the division. Truth is, Sonny Grey and Kazmir struggled down the stretch and Lester was pretty good. The offense struggled as a whole. But, the A's didn't lose to the Royals in the playoffs for a lack of offense. Lester had a history of being clutch and he didn't pan out. Cespedes got hurt, in fact, and didn't do much for the Sox who tried to trade him this offseason.
> 
> It's hard to justify $10 million right now for Billy Butt. On the positive side, he's only 28 and has a career .314 average vs lefties. A's sold Brandon Moss high. Butler strikes out less. Beane thinks Butler's vibe will fit in well in the A's clubhouse. We'll see. His best year was 2012. '13 and '14 were not good.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been a Pirate fan since…Abner Doubleday was in short pants. I grew up listening to Bob Prince, who was a great “homer” and could make the games seem exciting even when the home team stunk – which was most of the time in that era. The highlight of those years was of course Mazeroski’s homer and beating the Yankees in the ’60 series. That whole season was a dream, with the Pirates seemingly coming from behind to win almost every night. But that’s what happens when you have four or five mediocre players having “career years” at the same time.
> The key word for the current Pirate team is POTENTIAL. They have a few proven players in the lineup, but a small army players who have given us glimpses of GREAT potential that hasn’t fully matured yet. If that ever happens…
> The pitching staff is solid but potentially great. Starting pitchers Gerrit Cole, Charlie Morton, and Frank Liriano have all shown glimpses of brilliance, as has returning starter AJBurnett. Burnett played hurt last year in Philly, and this will be his last year, but nobody would go into shock if he won 15 games this summer; he simply knows how to pitch. There are also 2 or 3 secondary starters (e.g., Jeff Locke) who have had hot streaks in the past that make one salivate. The bullpen is OK and anchored by closer Mark Melancon, who looks positively AFRAID when he takes the mound, but his results are passable. The other guys, as a group, have been very good at holding a lead. In fact, the Pirates greatest success over the past 2 years has been when they scored early and held the other team scoreless for the last 6 or 7 innings. This is a demonstration of how strong the bullpen has been (and unfortunately a demonstration of how poorly all of the Pirates have hit in late innings in close games).
> The infield is loaded with talent and again I have to use that word, POTENTIAL. Josh Harrison was all-star solid last year at third, Jordy Mercer was good at short, Neil Walker was excellent at second and is always improving. Plus, we got this Korean guy, Jung Ho Kang, who team management is delirious about but is completely unproven in U.S. baseball (had 40 homers last year in Korea). Pedro Alvarez is a puzzle, and the first base job is his to lose. He stunk at the plate last year but was bothered by a couple minor physical problems. He probably will never hit Lefties worth a damn, but has the power to put up 35-40 homers easily. If he doesn’t work out? Hell, anyone can play first base.
> The outfield is also loaded with actual and potential stars. Anchored in center by Andrew McCutcheon, we also have a solid left fielder in Starling Marte, and a budding 5-tool superstar in Gregory Polanco in right, as well as three or four other passable alternatives. And don’t discount Corey Hart whom we picked up as a free agent; he has had some good years before.
> Catching is a huge question mark. Russell Martin was one of the best defensive catchers in the game for the past couple years, and was contributing significantly with his bat as well last year (his “free agent” year push, I suppose). It is hard to calculate how much he will be missed, because the players all believe he made the pitchers better with his pitch calling and controlling the game (and the umpires, if the rumor is correct). The heir apparent has been Tony Sanchez coming up from AAA, but he just hasn’t worked out as well as everyone expected. We have four guys on the 40-man who can catch the ball, but we don’t know much more than that about any of them.
> Clint Hurdle has always been a genius for getting everyone enough playing time to keep them more-or-less happy, but this year will be his biggest challenge yet in that regard. Although we have no classic #4 hitter (unless Pedro starts producing as promised), the roster includes a dozen or more players who probably believe that they deserve to start, but they will have to be happy with 3-400 AB’s.
> Overall, I like our chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raise the Jolly Roger!
> 
> Cubs are supposed to compete this year. Cards always seem to find a way.
Click to expand...


the cubs being my favorite team in the national league,I would be excited about what we are hearing that they are expected to compete this year except I don't buy it because they are in the toughest division in baseball.If they were in another division,i would be excited about them this year but since they are in that division,i cant get excited about it.I will believe it when I see it that they are contenders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> I used to have  a George Brett rookie card. It was the year TOPPS made the mini ones. He was a favorite of mine growing up. All my baseball cards got stolen a few years ago.
> 
> I don't think Cespedes would have made the difference with the A's winning the division. Truth is, Sonny Grey and Kazmir struggled down the stretch and Lester was pretty good. The offense struggled as a whole. But, the A's didn't lose to the Royals in the playoffs for a lack of offense. Lester had a history of being clutch and he didn't pan out. Cespedes got hurt, in fact, and didn't do much for the Sox who tried to trade him this offseason.
> 
> It's hard to justify $10 million right now for Billy Butt. On the positive side, he's only 28 and has a career .314 average vs lefties. A's sold Brandon Moss high. Butler strikes out less. Beane thinks Butler's vibe will fit in well in the A's clubhouse. We'll see. His best year was 2012. '13 and '14 were not good.


true that they did not lose to the royals for lack of run support but they did not deserve to get that far though and go any further for being idiots to let him go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Manonthestreet said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did KC do anything to ad some pop to that anemic collection of hitters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No which is no surprise considering their owner should be called David ASS instead of being referred to as David Glass.Ewing Kauffman until this past year,had to be rolling over in his grave the way he took that franchise into the ground for so many years.
> 
> One thing I think he did do right though is not resign Billy Butler.He was worthless this past season and the year before as a designated hitter.If thats all they were going to keep him for which they were,then it was smart to unload him.They couldnt get any worse at the DH spot now,they can only get better so that will help.lol
> 
> btw,did you watch those three videos of mine? by chance did you see those moments back in the 70's when they happened live like I did? If you DID, am I right that since then,this was the first time you had seen those moments since way back then in the 70's when they actually played the game for the love of the game instead of the love for the money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems inexplicable to me unless they have some hot prospects in the minors. Did not watch the vids. I do agree the huge contracts are ruining most major team sports though I think its more recent problem than all the way back to the 70's
Click to expand...



don't care about the classic royals huh? what about my other question,did you watch those playoff games back then when it happened? I still to this day vividly remember watching those games at that exact moment when they happened live at the moment right on the spot except for the pine tar incident.That one I did not see live.I do remember seeing it on the news highlights that afternoon though of them talking about it.


----------



## Treeshepherd

9/11 inside job said:


> he cubs being my favorite team in the national league,I would be excited about what we are hearing that they are expected to compete this year except I don't buy it because they are in the toughest division in baseball.If they were in another division,i would be excited about them this year but since they are in that division,i cant get excited about it.I will believe it when I see it that they are contenders.



Cubs brought in Jon Lester, Miguel Montero, Dexter Fowler, etc.. Pitching looks better. Rizzo and Castro are up and coming. Jorge Solar, Javier Baez and Kris Bryant have potential, as they say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> he cubs being my favorite team in the national league,I would be excited about what we are hearing that they are expected to compete this year except I don't buy it because they are in the toughest division in baseball.If they were in another division,i would be excited about them this year but since they are in that division,i cant get excited about it.I will believe it when I see it that they are contenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubs brought in Jon Lester, Miguel Montero, Dexter Fowler, etc.. Pitching looks better. Rizzo and Castro are up and coming. Jorge Solar, Javier Baez and Kris Bryant have potential, as they say.
Click to expand...

yeah on PAPER they look good and you would think they would compete but they have been so horrible for so many years that you can understand why I am skeptical,that I have to see it first before I believe it?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Safe bet is always to bet on the Cards in the Central.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Other than CC Sabathia coming to camp at 305 pounds, the most funny thing about the Yankees is the ARod story. He shows up to camp early, much to the dismay of... everyone. He's like a $25 million cold sore that you can't get rid of. Secretly, the front office wants him to do horribly, so they have an excuse to cut him. Maybe they'll bat him 9th. He collects a $6 million bonus for everyone he passes on the HR list, and he's only 6 behind Willie Mays. Hilarious.

"_The Yankees, however, now view the marketing bonuses as worthless and invalid, according to sources, the result of Rodriguez’s suspension for violating the game’s collectively bargained drug policy and his scorched-earth attack on baseball and the Yankees. The club plans to do battle with its onetime superstar over paying the bonuses, and is prepared to fight Rodriguez if he files a grievance with the Players’ Association_."


----------



## Treeshepherd

Got some box scores yesterday. 

Pirates won. Jung Ho Kang homered. Jihadi John will be pleased.

Bumgarner got rocked. He's just lobbing it in there, because it doesn't count. 

Looks like Cespedes hit a grand slam for Detroit. 

None of it means anything, other than being a sign that Spring in near.


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?



Trying to be optimistic about this years Mets, but I have been burned far too many times to get all excited just yet. I still plan to attend more games this year than last year (i went to two of them, and one time was with company seats).

In any event Baseball will take a back seat to Hockey as long as the Rangers are in it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

My team has won three of the past five world Series.

I think it would only be fair to let somebody else take a turn.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mariners are look really good this year, they are favorites to win the division, nice change from showing promise to disappointing. 

My favorite NL team, the Cubs look like they could challenge for the division but I am not sold on them yet, they always seem to under achieve.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dogmaphobe said:


> My team has won three of the past five world Series.
> 
> I think it would only be fair to let somebody else take a turn.



would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My team has won three of the past five world Series.
> 
> I think it would only be fair to let somebody else take a turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.
Click to expand...

A couple posts ago you said the Cubs were your favorite NL team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogmaphobe

9/11 inside job said:


> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.




 If it somehow comes to their facing the Dodgers in the NL championship series, I promise you I'll be the biggest Pirate fan you've ever seen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dogmaphobe said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it somehow comes to their facing the Dodgers in the NL championship series, I promise you I'll be the biggest Pirate fan you've ever seen.
Click to expand...


my ideal situation would be my favorite team in the national league the Cubs playing my second favorite team in the NL the pirates to go to the world series but that's not going to happen.

we all know as everyone else does around the country the cubs will be out of it by june with the season over by then. "sure they are much better on PAPER this year which is why a lot of people predict they will be a contender,but I got to see it before I believe it.because it looks good on paper doesn't always translate to wins." remember,they are playing in the toughest division in baseball unfortunately for them.sucks for me as well.

so realistically,that would be my best hope in the NL is the pirates face the dodgers in the championship series.like randy newman says-I love LA so I would not mind the dodgers winning myself.Not a dodger fan,just a fan of the city of LA is why I would be happy with them getting there as well.lol


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it somehow comes to their facing the Dodgers in the NL championship series, I promise you I'll be the biggest Pirate fan you've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my ideal situation would be my favorite team in the national league the Cubs playing my second favorite team in the NL the pirates to go to the world series but that's not going to happen.
> 
> we all know as everyone else does around the country the cubs will be out of it by june with the season over by then. "sure they are much better on PAPER this year which is why a lot of people predict they will be a contender,but I got to see it before I believe it.because it looks good on paper doesn't always translate to wins." remember,they are playing in the toughest division in baseball unfortunately for them.sucks for me as well.
> 
> so realistically,that would be my best hope in the NL is the pirates face the dodgers in the championship series.like randy newman says-I love LA so I would not mind the dodgers winning myself.Not a dodger fan,just a fan of the city of LA is why I would be happy with them getting there as well.lol
Click to expand...

Ignore,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.




ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.


----------



## BluePhantom

Ok in football, I am very knowledgeable.  In baseball I am a blithering idiot.  I am a Mariners supporter.  We don't say "Mariners fans" in the northwest because fan means fanatic and the Mariners rarely give us something to be fanatic about. It looks like we have a good team this year though with a shot at the post-season. Here's hoping


----------



## Treeshepherd

BluePhantom said:


> Ok in football, I am very knowledgeable.  In baseball I am a blithering idiot.  I am a Mariners supporter.  We don't say "Mariners fans" in the northwest because fan means fanatic and the Mariners rarely give us something to be fanatic about. It looks like we have a good team this year though with a shot at the post-season. Here's hoping



I like Seager at 3B. You've got Cano. Nelson Cruz was a big signing (hit 40 HRs last year). Outside of that, the lineup doesn't scare me. 
Felix Hernandez is as good as it gets for an ace. I'm not sure what to expect from the rest of the staff. Too many unknowns.


----------



## Billo_Really

9/11 inside job said:


> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.


Those are classic George Brett videos.  Bravo, *9/11*, bravo!


----------



## BullKurtz

9/11 inside job said:


> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.



Good chit.


----------



## BluePhantom

Anyone have any input on Seth Smith for the Mariners?  He looked great yesterday against the Angels but I am not sure if I should have high expectations or if that was just a freak occurrence.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Anyone have any input on Seth Smith for the Mariners?  He looked great yesterday against the Angels but I am not sure if I should have high expectations or if that was just a freak occurrence.



I hesitate to have high expectations of the Mariners, however they can have some good players. I'm on a wait and see basis with Seth, I like him but...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any input on Seth Smith for the Mariners?  He looked great yesterday against the Angels but I am not sure if I should have high expectations or if that was just a freak occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to have high expectations of the Mariners, however they can have some good players. I'm on a wait and see basis with Seth, I like him but...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Well as I said before, I know very little of baseball.I like the Mariners, but they usually seem to disappoint.  Their pitching looks great again but last year we needed bats.  I don't know if we got them or not.


----------



## Papageorgio

Some have projected the division title and even a World Series appearance, that would be sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> Some have projected the division title and even a World Series appearance, that would be sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No shit huh?  See this is a great time of year for Mariners fans because we actually have some hope. Usually that's gone by June so we have to enjoy it now, but maybe this is the year


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some have projected the division title and even a World Series appearance, that would be sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit huh?  See this is a great time of year for Mariners fans because we actually have some hope. Usually that's gone by June so we have to enjoy it now, but maybe this is the year
Click to expand...


I'm a Mariner fan and a Cub fan, I'm happy to be in a race past April 30th. 

I hope both teams meet in the World Series, lol! That would be a dream season.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.


You dont mind the wildcard if your team makes the playoofs because of it.

I loved George Brett. Why did he get so mad? He was cheating.


----------



## tyroneweaver

of the 3, I remember the Pine tar incident.


----------



## Treeshepherd

BluePhantom said:


> Anyone have any input on Seth Smith for the Mariners? He looked great yesterday against the Angels but I am not sure if I should have high expectations or if that was just a freak occurrence.



The A's radio broadcaster Ken Korach is a stickler for proper annunciation and he used to have to pause for a second between 'Seth' and 'Smith'. Try to quickly say "Seth Smith" ten times and it's like a tongue twister. 

Seth Smith was a platoon player and a clutch pinch hitter for the A's, making $3 million. Now he's over-priced at $6 million, but still a decent player. Seattle doesn't seem to have any cash flow problems anyway.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont mind the wildcard if your team makes the playoofs because of it.
> 
> I loved George Brett. Why did he get so mad? He was cheating.
Click to expand...


No I still hate the wildcard.I will  forever  hate that asinine three way wild card thing.

While I was happy about the Royals going back to the world series and everything,I didnt get excited about it like I did in 1980 and 1985.Back then they EARNED the trip to be there finishing first.

If anything, I wish your Tigers had gone on to be in the world series last year over my Royals since they at least would have earned it the fact they finished in first.

In football and basketball,I dont mind the wildcard cause thats what I grew up with.Baseball though wasnt that way and i will forever hate that fucking wildcard.

Last year when the Royals went to the world series,all it did was put a smile on my face.I didnt go out and honk my horn to celebrate  and go out partying like I did in 1980 when they made it to their first world series beating the yankees and when they won the world series in 85.

I didnt go the home opener this year like I did in 86 because the world series trip felt cheapened by the fact they backed into it.

Just like the red sox backed their way into their first world series victory as a wildcard,the royals did the  same thing in getting to the world series and I could not get excited at all about them being in the world series last year.

I was glad to see them get there and everything,but it did not get me excited like it would have had they won the division and EARNED it as they did in 80 and 85.

I did not go out and buy any kind of Royals american league championship merchandice or anything like that.

I will wear Royals 1985 world series championship clothing and be proud of THAT  this year,but i will NEVER wear anything that has anything to do with the Royals american league championship from last year.fuck 2014.

Now this year, if they win the division and finish first and make it there without going in as a wildcard,then and ONLY then will I ever get excited again about them going to the world series but not till then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tyroneweaver said:


> of the 3, I remember the Pine tar incident.


did you find the brawl between Brett and Nettles funny?


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont mind the wildcard if your team makes the playoofs because of it.
> 
> I loved George Brett. Why did he get so mad? He was cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I still hate the wildcard.I will  forever  hate that asinine three way wild card thing.
> 
> While I was happy about the Royals going back to the world series and everything,I didnt get excited about it like I did in 1980 and 1985.Back then they EARNED the trip to be there finishing first.
> 
> If anything, I wish your Tigers had gone on to be in the world series last year over my Royals since they at least would have earned it the fact they finished in first.
> 
> In football and basketball,I dont mind the wildcard cause thats what I grew up with.Baseball though wasnt that way and i will forever hate that fucking wildcard.
> 
> Last year when the Royals went to the world series,all it did was put a smile on my face.I didnt go out and honk my horn to celebrate  and go out partying like I did in 1980 when they made it to their first world series beating the yankees and when they won the world series in 85.
> 
> I didnt go the home opener this year like I did in 86 because the world series trip felt cheapened by the fact they backed into it.
> 
> Just like the red sox backed their way into their first world series victory as a wildcard,the royals did the  same thing in getting to the world series and I could not get excited at all about them being in the world series last year.
> 
> I was glad to see them get there and everything,but it did not get me excited like it would have had they won the division and EARNED it as they did in 80 and 85.
> 
> I did not go out and buy any kind of Royals american league championship merchandice or anything like that.
> 
> I will wear Royals 1985 world series championship clothing and be proud of THAT  this year,but i will NEVER wear anything that has anything to do with the Royals american league championship from last year.fuck 2014.
> 
> Now this year, if they win the division and finish first and make it there without going in as a wildcard,then and ONLY then will I ever get excited again about them going to the world series but not till then.
Click to expand...

If they made it to the world series that says they were right to add a couple wildcards. Sucks in baseball that some pretty damn good teams use to not make the playoff because of a couple of games. I'm glad they've included a couple more teams.

Football could use a few more teams in the playoffs. Basketball let's too many and hockeys just right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont mind the wildcard if your team makes the playoofs because of it.
> 
> I loved George Brett. Why did he get so mad? He was cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I still hate the wildcard.I will  forever  hate that asinine three way wild card thing.
> 
> While I was happy about the Royals going back to the world series and everything,I didnt get excited about it like I did in 1980 and 1985.Back then they EARNED the trip to be there finishing first.
> 
> If anything, I wish your Tigers had gone on to be in the world series last year over my Royals since they at least would have earned it the fact they finished in first.
> 
> In football and basketball,I dont mind the wildcard cause thats what I grew up with.Baseball though wasnt that way and i will forever hate that fucking wildcard.
> 
> Last year when the Royals went to the world series,all it did was put a smile on my face.I didnt go out and honk my horn to celebrate  and go out partying like I did in 1980 when they made it to their first world series beating the yankees and when they won the world series in 85.
> 
> I didnt go the home opener this year like I did in 86 because the world series trip felt cheapened by the fact they backed into it.
> 
> Just like the red sox backed their way into their first world series victory as a wildcard,the royals did the  same thing in getting to the world series and I could not get excited at all about them being in the world series last year.
> 
> I was glad to see them get there and everything,but it did not get me excited like it would have had they won the division and EARNED it as they did in 80 and 85.
> 
> I did not go out and buy any kind of Royals american league championship merchandice or anything like that.
> 
> I will wear Royals 1985 world series championship clothing and be proud of THAT  this year,but i will NEVER wear anything that has anything to do with the Royals american league championship from last year.fuck 2014.
> 
> Now this year, if they win the division and finish first and make it there without going in as a wildcard,then and ONLY then will I ever get excited again about them going to the world series but not till then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they made it to the world series that says they were right to add a couple wildcards. Sucks in baseball that some pretty damn good teams use to not make the playoff because of a couple of games. I'm glad they've included a couple more teams.
> 
> Football could use a few more teams in the playoffs. Basketball let's too many and hockeys just right.
Click to expand...


Football use more teams in the playoffs? get serious.

Unfortunately it looks like you are going to get your wish because that was one of the things they discussed at the NFL owners meetings this last week was expanding that this year.

the NFL is already a joke but its about to become and even bigger one with more teams added.


----------



## BluePhantom

9/11 inside job said:


> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.



George Brett seemed like a bit of a loon.  I mean if he is cheating (vid 2) he is cheating.  Looks like he broke the rules and that's pretty much that


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Brett seemed like a bit of a loon.  I mean if he is cheating (vid 2) he is cheating.  Looks like he broke the rules and that's pretty much that
Click to expand...


He wasnt anywhere in the ballpark like Bonds,Mcguire,Canseco,Clemons or Sosa was.Those guys KNOWINGLY cheated.

Brett went ballistic because the pine tar was past the limit by ACCIDENT.He didn't purposely put the pine tar past the bat limit.It was only  an inch or two past the limit.hardly a thing thats going to make a difference in hitting home runs like steroids do.

Remember the ballplayers today,most of them dont play the game for the love of the game anymore like he did.It went past the limit just by accident when he put it on the bat.

Had that been any other team,Brett would not have gone ballistic like that.He did so because it was the yankees and Billy Martin making such a big deal out of it all.ONLY Billy Martin would have made such a huge deal out of it making a mountain out of a molehill.

the league agreed and overturned the umpires ruling later in the year and gave Brett the homerun back and as a result,they later made up the game later in the year.

the commissioner and the league agreed  that the pine tar being just a couple inches past the limit had no bearing on the outcome of it being a homerun,that it would have been a home run regardless if the pinetar had not been slightly past the limit.

How bout the brawl between Nettles and Brett.did you enjoy that,did you find that one entertaining as well?


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Brett seemed like a bit of a loon.  I mean if he is cheating (vid 2) he is cheating.  Looks like he broke the rules and that's pretty much that
Click to expand...


That was my impression of Brett, he pushed the lines a lot. Not that that is a bad thing, he was a competitor.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Brett seemed like a bit of a loon.  I mean if he is cheating (vid 2) he is cheating.  Looks like he broke the rules and that's pretty much that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my impression of Brett, he pushed the lines a lot. Not that that is a bad thing, he was a competitor.
Click to expand...



I recall a few epic meltdowns from Lou Pinella


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Brett seemed like a bit of a loon.  I mean if he is cheating (vid 2) he is cheating.  Looks like he broke the rules and that's pretty much that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my impression of Brett, he pushed the lines a lot. Not that that is a bad thing, he was a competitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I recall a few epic meltdowns from Lou Pinella
Click to expand...


No kidding, or what about Billy Martin. Baseball needs those characters today, it would enhance the games, that's for sure.


----------



## Treeshepherd

This thread should be called Baseball 1984.

Meanwhile in the year 2015, the Yankees suck.


----------



## Treeshepherd

A's are having fun. Scott Kazmir pitched like he did last April, which is a huge relief. 

The AL West mostly plays against itself all month. A's play Seattle this weekend. They play two April series each against Houston and the Angels.

CBSsportsline power rankings had the A's down at #21, basically claiming that they have a pathetic offense. Meanwhile, they've outscored Texas 19-3. You would think that eventually Billy Beane would get the benefit of the doubt. 

What the A's have is a flexible collection of interchangeable parts. They'll go righty-lefty matchups with the lineups, and visa versa. They've got OFers who can play all three positions. They've got a half-dozen guys who can play multiple infield positions. Whereas other teams are star-driven, the A's are virtually immune to a given player's injury or fatigue. 

The truth will be revealed by the end of the month about the pecking order of the AL West.


----------



## BluePhantom

Treeshepherd said:


> A's are having fun. Scott Kazmir pitched like he did last April, which is a huge relief.
> 
> The AL West mostly plays against itself all month. A's play Seattle this weekend. They play two April series each against Houston and the Angels.
> 
> CBSsportsline power rankings had the A's down at #21, basically claiming that they have a pathetic offense. Meanwhile, they've outscored Texas 19-3. You would think that eventually Billy Beane would get the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> What the A's have is a flexible collection of interchangeable parts. They'll go righty-lefty matchups with the lineups, and visa versa. They've got OFers who can play all three positions. They've got a half-dozen guys who can play multiple infield positions. Whereas other teams are star-driven, the A's are virtually immune to a given player's injury or fatigue.
> 
> The truth will be revealed by the end of the month about the pecking order of the AL West.



Well so far my M's are not in the pecking order.  They are getting pecked.  Looks like they are picking up where they left off.  No run support and solid pitching.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A's are having fun. Scott Kazmir pitched like he did last April, which is a huge relief.
> 
> The AL West mostly plays against itself all month. A's play Seattle this weekend. They play two April series each against Houston and the Angels.
> 
> CBSsportsline power rankings had the A's down at #21, basically claiming that they have a pathetic offense. Meanwhile, they've outscored Texas 19-3. You would think that eventually Billy Beane would get the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> What the A's have is a flexible collection of interchangeable parts. They'll go righty-lefty matchups with the lineups, and visa versa. They've got OFers who can play all three positions. They've got a half-dozen guys who can play multiple infield positions. Whereas other teams are star-driven, the A's are virtually immune to a given player's injury or fatigue.
> 
> The truth will be revealed by the end of the month about the pecking order of the AL West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far my M's are not in the pecking order.  They are getting pecked.  Looks like they are picking up where they left off.  No run support and solid pitching.
Click to expand...


Cubs and Mariners aren't disappointing me.


----------



## WelfareQueen

What's up with the Gnats???   God they suck.  ESPN's pre-season lock to go to the WS. 

Seven games in they are 2-5 and 4 games in back of the Braves.  Fucking Gnats....


----------



## BluePhantom

WelfareQueen said:


> What's up with the Gnats???   God they suck.  ESPN's pre-season lock to go to the WS.
> 
> Seven games in they are 2-5 and 4 games in back of the Braves.  Fucking Gnats....




Well four of Atlanta's 6 wins came courtesy of the Marlins so I wouldn't crown them just yet.  It's early.


----------



## WelfareQueen

BluePhantom said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the Gnats???   God they suck.  ESPN's pre-season lock to go to the WS.
> 
> Seven games in they are 2-5 and 4 games in back of the Braves.  Fucking Gnats....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well four of Atlanta's 6 wins came courtesy of the Marlins so I wouldn't crown them just yet.  It's early.
Click to expand...



No crowning...just a well deserved mocking of the Gnats.  A team ESPN compared to the 1927 Yankees on opening day.  

The Gnats...what a joke.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dodgers are going to be very good as the learn to work together. Atlanta has a nice start but will finish at 500.

The Astros starting pitching is as good as I had hoped.  The cappers who gave it a 2 out of 5 must have been bribed to put it so low.

KC and Detroit are terrorizing everyone as they should.

Should be a good year.


----------



## TheOldSchool

WelfareQueen said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the Gnats???   God they suck.  ESPN's pre-season lock to go to the WS.
> 
> Seven games in they are 2-5 and 4 games in back of the Braves.  Fucking Gnats....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well four of Atlanta's 6 wins came courtesy of the Marlins so I wouldn't crown them just yet.  It's early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No crowning...just a well deserved mocking of the Gnats.  A team ESPN compared to the 1927 Yankees on opening day.
> 
> The Gnats...what a joke.
Click to expand...



It's a long season!!!


----------



## ogibillm

JakeStarkey said:


> Dodgers are going to be very good as the learn to work together. Atlanta has a nice start but will finish at 500.
> 
> The Astros starting pitching is as good as I had hoped.  The cappers who gave it a 2 out of 5 must have been bribed to put it so low.
> 
> KC and Detroit are terrorizing everyone as they should.
> 
> Should be a good year.


Ill admit to being concerned over some of the moves the royals made in the off season.

Glad to see i didn't know what i was talking about then.

I'm not happy about Rios being out 6-8 weeks though. Frankly I think our pitching staff has been more than patient and understanding given the number of royals hit by pitches


----------



## Treeshepherd

Nationals will be fine. Come on, are the Mets or Phillies really going to win the East? Atlanta? Miami? I'm still betting on Washington. They'll get Rendon back. They just got Werth back. Desmond won't finish the year hitting .150.  Like TheOldSchool said, it's a long season. 

Royals have their work cut out for them against the Tigers, White Sox and Indians, but a good story so far.

One thing we've learned after 9 games is that the World Champion Giants aren't very good. 

A's are in sole position in 1st place in the AL West, and that's all I really care about. Angels, Texas and Houston are bad. The only competition is Seattle, and I think the A's will edge them out again by a game or two.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pretty early in the season, so I am not getting to excited about a team winning or losing. That said, I'd hate to dig out of a hole a month or so into the season.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> Pretty early in the season, so I am not getting to excited about a team winning or losing. That said, I'd hate to dig out of a hole a month or so into the season.



The last two losses by the Ms are pretty annoying.  Had it cold both times and blew it.  They have had a brutal opening schedule though


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty early in the season, so I am not getting to excited about a team winning or losing. That said, I'd hate to dig out of a hole a month or so into the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two losses by the Ms are pretty annoying.  Had it cold both times and blew it.  They have had a brutal opening schedule though
Click to expand...


Very disappointing, they need to learn to close those out, two wins they should have had and they would be division leaders.


----------



## martybegan

aaad David Wright pulls a hammy. At least 2 weeks.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> Dodgers are going to be very good as the learn to work together. Atlanta has a nice start but will finish at 500.
> 
> The Astros starting pitching is as good as I had hoped.  The cappers who gave it a 2 out of 5 must have been bribed to put it so low.
> 
> KC and Detroit are terrorizing everyone as they should.
> 
> Should be a good year.



yeah love it that the Royals have picked up where they left off last year. sucks about detroit though.I hate them.there a couple posters here that are tiger fans so they wont like this when they see this post.lol 

my favorite WINNING team in the national league last year the Pirates arent doing so well so they might have run out of luck this year.

unlike in 85 when the royals won the world series,I am excited about this year.this team is much more talented than that one was.That was just a fluke when they won it in 85,they could not hit worth a shit.Balboni was worthless amongst many other players they had.

It was the dominating pitching staff they had that carried them that  far that year and won the series for them.as the front office found out the next season though pitching can only take you so far.

while this team,most are out of the farm system and are only going to get better.Injurys may doom them though.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mariners are in the midst of a four game losing streak. It's still early but gee, I get tired of hope in the spring and by May it is over.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> Mariners are in the midst of a four game losing streak. It's still early but gee, I get tired of hope in the spring and by May it is over.



I am feeling the exact same thing right now.  I am still paying attention but my interest is already waning.  Been through this too many times.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dodgers and Rockies fighting it out in LA for the West's lead.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mariners are in the midst of a four game losing streak. It's still early but gee, I get tired of hope in the spring and by May it is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling the exact same thing right now.  I am still paying attention but my interest is already waning.  Been through this too many times.
Click to expand...


Got a win, 4-7, now they need to win 9 more in a row.


----------



## DGS49

It is still early but I'm liking A-Rod's performance for the Yankees.

There are a number of idiots out there (probably outnumbering the non-idiots) who forget that A-Rod was the best player in the game before he took his first vitamin pill, and his success was only minimally improved by the steroids and HGH.

Did I read he hit a 470+ foot home run the other day?

Clean?

I love it.


----------



## Nosmo King

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodgers are going to be very good as the learn to work together. Atlanta has a nice start but will finish at 500.
> 
> The Astros starting pitching is as good as I had hoped.  The cappers who gave it a 2 out of 5 must have been bribed to put it so low.
> 
> KC and Detroit are terrorizing everyone as they should.
> 
> Should be a good year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah love it that the Royals have picked up where they left off last year. sucks about detroit though.I hate them.there a couple posters here that are tiger fans so they wont like this when they see this post.lol
> 
> my favorite WINNING team in the national league last year the Pirates arent doing so well so they might have run out of luck this year.
> 
> unlike in 85 when the royals won the world series,I am excited about this year.this team is much more talented than that one was.That was just a fluke when they won it in 85,they could not hit worth a shit.Balboni was worthless amongst many other players they had.
> 
> It was the dominating pitching staff they had that carried them that  far that year and won the series for them.as the front office found out the next season though pitching can only take you so far.
> 
> while this team,most are out of the farm system and are only going to get better.Injurys may doom them though.
Click to expand...

You might recall that last year's April was dismal for my beloved Pirates, yet they finished the season only 2 games behind the Cardinals.

This April has been different.  The Buccos just swept the Brewers and as of today are 6 and 6 on this new season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nosmo King said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodgers are going to be very good as the learn to work together. Atlanta has a nice start but will finish at 500.
> 
> The Astros starting pitching is as good as I had hoped.  The cappers who gave it a 2 out of 5 must have been bribed to put it so low.
> 
> KC and Detroit are terrorizing everyone as they should.
> 
> Should be a good year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah love it that the Royals have picked up where they left off last year. sucks about detroit though.I hate them.there a couple posters here that are tiger fans so they wont like this when they see this post.lol
> 
> my favorite WINNING team in the national league last year the Pirates arent doing so well so they might have run out of luck this year.
> 
> unlike in 85 when the royals won the world series,I am excited about this year.this team is much more talented than that one was.That was just a fluke when they won it in 85,they could not hit worth a shit.Balboni was worthless amongst many other players they had.
> 
> It was the dominating pitching staff they had that carried them that  far that year and won the series for them.as the front office found out the next season though pitching can only take you so far.
> 
> while this team,most are out of the farm system and are only going to get better.Injurys may doom them though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might recall that last year's April was dismal for my beloved Pirates, yet they finished the season only 2 games behind the Cardinals.
> 
> This April has been different.  The Buccos just swept the Brewers and as of today are 6 and 6 on this new season.
Click to expand...


Yeah I just checked the papers today and i see they are only a game behind the cards.not bad.Hope they keep it up.Glad to see the Giants are in last place in their division as well as I'm sure you are also.

I cant stand them.Not cause they beat the royals in the series but because of Baumgardner.I cant stand that guy.Not because he is dominating and good but because he is an arrogant asshole.
I was watching a Dodgers and Giants game last year and when he hit one of their batters,the guy started walking to the mound yelling at him and Baum motioned on with his arms-Bring it on.

What an arrogant prick the fact he at least was not trying to avoid the confrontation. was disappointed in that hitter though,dont just talk the talk,take action.charge the mound or walk away and ignore it,dont be half assed on it.jeez.

the announcers were saying the same thing as well.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looking forward to when the Royals and A's play each other again in Oakland later this year.there were a couple of incidents over the weekend when the A's were in town that ignited the benchs emptying.No bench clearing brawls but they did empty.In Oakland later this year,there just might be one.


----------



## Papageorgio

Cubs have a young infield that is really well. Some good bats and some good pitching seems to have righted the ship.

The Mariners, I thought they had a great win on Sunday but now two more losses. I am hoping they get it together soon.


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> Cubs have a young infield that is really well. Some good bats and some good pitching seems to have righted the ship.
> 
> The Mariners, I thought they had a great win on Sunday but now two more losses. I am hoping they get it together soon.




They need to. Suddenly our bullpen has gone to shit.  Last years best in MLB has suddenly turned to a pile of shit. Blew four games so far in late innings.


----------



## Treeshepherd

A's have scored 83 runs, tied for third most in baseball. Their on base percentage as a team is kicking ass. So much for the pre-season pundits who called their offense anemic. 

Hey, 9/11, how about that Billy Butler you were so happy to see leaving KC? He had a bad year last year, and the Royals did well to bring on Kendrys Morales as a DH. I had my doubts about signing Butler for $10 mil a year, but he's really become a stable hitting machine in the middle of the A's order. 

After Sonny Gray and Scott Kazmir, the starters have been inconsistent. They have so many young options though (and two starters returning at some point from injury) that they'll figure something out. 

It almost seems like the A's have a 40 man roster. They have so many interchangeable parts and so many different ways to match up against the opponent.


----------



## Treeshepherd

41 year old Bartolo Colon is about to go 4-0 for the Mets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> A's have scored 83 runs, tied for third most in baseball. Their on base percentage as a team is kicking ass. So much for the pre-season pundits who called their offense anemic.
> 
> Hey, 9/11, how about that Billy Butler you were so happy to see leaving KC? He had a bad year last year, and the Royals did well to bring on Kendrys Morales as a DH. I had my doubts about signing Butler for $10 mil a year, but he's really become a stable hitting machine in the middle of the A's order.
> 
> After Sonny Gray and Scott Kazmir, the starters have been inconsistent. They have so many young options though (and two starters returning at some point from injury) that they'll figure something out.
> 
> It almost seems like the A's have a 40 man roster. They have so many interchangeable parts and so many different ways to match up against the opponent.



Yeah I am very surprised to see Butler doing so well right now.Im happy for him though.He is a Royal and will retire one I guarantee so I want him to succeed out there.

He is not an asshole like some of the other former Royal players who left the team to go play for another team for  the love of the money. I know he wanted to stay here in KC, it just wasnt going to work out though so i wish him the best of success out there.He stayed with the Royals as long he could and thats cool.

speaking of your A'S,I really have a high opinion of A's fans out there just so you know and that is mostly because when they signed Jamie Quirk and he played for them there in the past,I remember how A's fans really embraced him out there and loved him.

I was so happy for him because while I was always a big fan of him here in KC,I did not like it how he never had the chance to play in any of the playoffs or world series games for them when he was here so when he played for the A'S and Tony La Russo  DID give him a chance to play in a world series there,I was so happy for him.

La Russo will always be my favorite manager in baseball history for doing that for him. i sure would like to thank him for that someday.

Someday I plan on seeing an A's game out there sometime.The A's just like the Raiders,just wouldnt fit in another city.Oakland is their identity as it is with the Raiders.The Raiders just never did fit in in LA as you know.

I cant wait to see an A's game out there in Oakland someday.Last year I remember watching an A's game when the Royals played them out there and I always get a big kick out of how some of the fans out there between innings would sway back and forth singing to some kind of song,it was very entertaining. The baseball fans out there are almost as entertaining as Raider fans  and thats saying a lot. Oakland has great sports fans out there.


I wont miss the series games with the Royals and A's when they have a rematch out there on the west coast,there is some bad blood STILL brewing betwen those two teams as you know,so we just may get to see another fight again. you'll probably want to get tickets for all three of those games.lol

speaking of fights,did you hear how my Royals got into ANOTHER one last night with the white sox in chi town? they got into it a little here in kc for the opener so that carried over last night.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Getting off topic for a second here Tree in talking about the Raiders, you know the Raiders never did fit in LA.They never had fan support there .the majority of the fans that DID support them out there, were fans that made the trip from oakland to fly down there on the weekends.If they ever left them again,oakland fans wouldnt support them AGAIN.they would be fed up with them leaving them all the time.

The proof is in the pudding that they were never embraced in southern california because the year the OAKLAND Raiders won a superbowl out there " and it WAS Oaklands teamthat won it because the majority of the players came out of the oakland organization that won it for them." when they won the superbowl out there,the next year for their home opener,they only drew a little over a mere 45,000 fans.where the Rams in their home opener drew over 65,000 fans which was extremely impressive considering Anaheim stadium was a shithole of a small stadiom.lol. The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl there but nobody in LA cared.They just did not fit out there and would not fit in any other city and neither would the A'S.

That was why traiter Al wisely moved them back to oaktown because he realised that was the biggest mistake he ever  made.

The Rams left LA a couple months before they did and he could have kept them there and had LA all to himself but he saw  that half empty stadium out there all the time and remembered how Oakland always had sellout crowds there all the time so he got wise and moved them back since nobody out there in southern california cared about them.

Oakland fans made me proud.they had a sellout crowd against the chiefs this year when they had lost like 12 or 13 games in a row INCLUDING a 52-0 blowout to the future LA Rams earlier in the season and through a driving rainstorm downpour cold night,they sold out a thursday night game with the chiefs.

they never supported them out there in southern california when they had WINNING teams,just think how empty that stadium would have been out there this year  in a cold driving rainstorm with a losing record having lost 12 games in a row and 12 losing seasons in a row as well.

I think you would agree that place would have been a ghost town in southern california.

My hats off to the city of oakland,they made me proud. and Im not even a Raider fan.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ventura with the Royals a jerk or what? He has be involved with every Royal incident this season, if he were in the NL he wouldn't be so aggressive, he'd have pitchers nailing him every at bat.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I lauded the A's offense and they promptly got shut out. That's fitting. The point is that they're not the *pathetic* offense that sites like cbssportsline made them out to be. 



9/11 inside job said:


> La Russo will always be my favorite manager in baseball history for doing that for him. i sure would like to thank him for that someday.



In September, LaRussa was hired as president of the Diamondbacks. His first action was to fire Kirk Gibson. That is funny.



Papageorgio said:


> Ventura with the Royals a jerk or what? He has be involved with every Royal incident this season, if he were in the NL he wouldn't be so aggressive, he'd have pitchers nailing him every at bat.



People don't like Brett Lawrie, so much so that hitting him once wasn't enough. Lawrie is a high-strung emotional immature guy. Plus, he has a gigantic hole in his swing. He does fine against lefties but he can't see the ball against righties. He's going to have to fix that or the A's are really going to start missing Donaldson (who hit a 500 foot HR yesterday). The silver lining is that Lawrie has played excellent defense, and they got two promising young pitchers in the trade.


----------



## rightwinger

Mets on 11 game win streak and best record in baseball


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> I lauded the A's offense and they promptly got shut out. That's fitting. The point is that they're not the *pathetic* offense that sites like cbssportsline made them out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> La Russo will always be my favorite manager in baseball history for doing that for him. i sure would like to thank him for that someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In September, LaRussa was hired as president of the Diamondbacks. His first action was to fire Kirk Gibson. That is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura with the Royals a jerk or what? He has be involved with every Royal incident this season, if he were in the NL he wouldn't be so aggressive, he'd have pitchers nailing him every at bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like Brett Lawrie, so much so that hitting him once wasn't enough. Lawrie is a high-strung emotional immature guy. Plus, he has a gigantic hole in his swing. He does fine against lefties but he can't see the ball against righties. He's going to have to fix that or the A's are really going to start missing Donaldson (who hit a 500 foot HR yesterday). The silver lining is that Lawrie has played excellent defense, and they got two promising young pitchers in the trade.
Click to expand...


it's just one game,no biggie,dont worry about it,if it was for one week,then its time to panic.lol

btw on my previous comment,is it NORMAL for A'S fans out there all the time that beween innings they sway back and forth to music and all that? dont want to get my hopes up and have them be dashed leaving dissapointed if it was just a one time thing.lol

something else i found really cool i remember in last years game with them,is they would bang a drum and say I believe in billy bean chanting when he would come up. that was wild. that wasnt the players name or anything,dont remember who it was,just picked a name,im sure you know who it was though no doubt.lol


----------



## Treeshepherd

rightwinger said:


> Mets on 11 game win streak and best record in baseball



Mets vs Yankees is an interesting series this weekend.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mets on 11 game win streak and best record in baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mets vs Yankees is an interesting series this weekend.
Click to expand...


Go METS.Dont lose now to the yankees.Mets I dont mind being in the series,anybody but the freaking money grabbing yankees.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Mets on 11 game win streak and best record in baseball



They are impressive so far. They went 10-0 on this last home stand, marking the first time that has happened in Met's history.


----------



## Treeshepherd

'Grom' in surfer language translates to 'kid'. 

Jacob DeGrom (2014 NL Rookie of the Year) hurls for the Mets tonight. 
So far, no sophomore jinx, as he's given up 2 runs in 19.1 innings. The Yankee's lineup is old, but still deadly if you're not careful. Stay out of the middle of the plate vs Teixeira and ARod. Keep Ellsbury and Butler off the bases as much as possible. This game vs Pineda is the most difficult one to get, and then you're into Sabathia and a favorable chance to extend the winning streak.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> I lauded the A's offense and they promptly got shut out. That's fitting. The point is that they're not the *pathetic* offense that sites like cbssportsline made them out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> La Russo will always be my favorite manager in baseball history for doing that for him. i sure would like to thank him for that someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In September, LaRussa was hired as president of the Diamondbacks. His first action was to fire Kirk Gibson. That is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura with the Royals a jerk or what? He has be involved with every Royal incident this season, if he were in the NL he wouldn't be so aggressive, he'd have pitchers nailing him every at bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like Brett Lawrie, so much so that hitting him once wasn't enough. Lawrie is a high-strung emotional immature guy. Plus, he has a gigantic hole in his swing. He does fine against lefties but he can't see the ball against righties. He's going to have to fix that or the A's are really going to start missing Donaldson (who hit a 500 foot HR yesterday). The silver lining is that Lawrie has played excellent defense, and they got two promising young pitchers in the trade.
Click to expand...


yeah I am finding that out as well what you are talking about on Lawrie being immature.all the other players on both teams from the A'S and royals had all let it go and were over it and had forgotten all about it but he went and made some kind of immature comment  about the brawl two days later long after it was over with proving he hadnt forgotten about it and moved on like everybody else had.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.


Never seen this stuff. I like a good baseball fight.


----------



## Papageorgio

Baseball had some great rivals back in the day. Baseball has lost a lot of its luster over the years.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.



I'm not sure if I had seen those before or not.  Even baseball fights bore me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I had seen those before or not.  Even baseball fights bore me.
Click to expand...

I sure hope you are being sarcastic and joking that baseball fights bore you? come on thats FAR more exciting than a THREE HOUR football game a fight that happens FAST like that.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres keeping these classic moments together in one post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days when baseball was fun to watch.where you had players playing with one team their whole careers and classic ballparks and the team that won the division went on and the others stayed home  before that asinine 3 way wild card playoff crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I had seen those before or not.  Even baseball fights bore me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope you are being sarcastic and joking that baseball fights bore you? come on thats FAR more exciting than a THREE HOUR football game a fight that happens FAST like that.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not joking.  Baseball fights bore me.  They aren't much in the way of fights.  To be fair, football fights bore me, too.  I'm OK with hockey fights, but if I want to see fighting, I'll watch some UFC.  

Baseball fights, in my limited experience, are almost all sound with no fury, so to speak.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Get drunk and kill yourself and your 'girlfriend' while putting others in danger and you get a tribute for it? And from an organization and community to whom you really made no solid contributions in the first place?

St. Louis Cardinals organization is gutless, politically correct garbage.....


----------



## Papageorgio

Pretty sad, that we as a nation make sports figures our heroes. Even though they behaved irresponsibly. If he had survived and his girl friend died, he'd be up for manslaughter.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Get drunk and kill yourself and your 'girlfriend' while putting others in danger and you get a tribute for it? And from an organization and community to whom you really made no solid contributions in the first place?
> 
> St. Louis Cardinals organization is gutless, politically correct garbage.....



??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Get drunk and kill yourself and your 'girlfriend' while putting others in danger and you get a tribute for it? And from an organization and community to whom you really made no solid contributions in the first place?
> 
> St. Louis Cardinals organization is gutless, politically correct garbage.....



ONE MORE reason why I hate STANK LOUIS sports fans.


----------



## Pogo

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get drunk and kill yourself and your 'girlfriend' while putting others in danger and you get a tribute for it? And from an organization and community to whom you really made no solid contributions in the first place?
> 
> St. Louis Cardinals organization is gutless, politically correct garbage.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE reason why I hate STANK LOUIS sports fans.
Click to expand...


What in the fuck are you even talking about?


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get drunk and kill yourself and your 'girlfriend' while putting others in danger and you get a tribute for it? And from an organization and community to whom you really made no solid contributions in the first place?
> 
> St. Louis Cardinals organization is gutless, politically correct garbage.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
Click to expand...


Read up on number 18. Google it, read where the man they are honoring was driving 5 times over the legal limit and got in an accident and killed himself and his girlfriend.

I can't see honoring a person like that.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get drunk and kill yourself and your 'girlfriend' while putting others in danger and you get a tribute for it? And from an organization and community to whom you really made no solid contributions in the first place?
> 
> St. Louis Cardinals organization is gutless, politically correct garbage.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read up on number 18. Google it, read where the man they are honoring was driving 5 times over the legal limit and got in an accident and killed himself and his girlfriend.
> 
> I can't see honoring a person like that.
Click to expand...


Post 18 gives no clue at all --


Manonthestreet said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did KC do anything to ad some pop to that anemic collection of hitters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No which is no surprise considering their owner should be called David ASS instead of being referred to as David Glass.Ewing Kauffman until this past year,had to be rolling over in his grave the way he took that franchise into the ground for so many years.
> 
> One thing I think he did do right though is not resign Billy Butler.He was worthless this past season and the year before as a designated hitter.If thats all they were going to keep him for which they were,then it was smart to unload him.They couldnt get any worse at the DH spot now,they can only get better so that will help.lol
> 
> btw,did you watch those three videos of mine? by chance did you see those moments back in the 70's when they happened live like I did? If you DID, am I right that since then,this was the first time you had seen those moments since way back then in the 70's when they actually played the game for the love of the game instead of the love for the money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems inexplicable to me unless they have some hot prospects in the minors. Did not watch the vids. I do agree the huge contracts are ruining most major team sports though I think its more recent problem than all the way back to the 70's
Click to expand...


Whatever y'all are on about I doubt any baseball team got together to "honor" irresponsible driving.  I suspect they were there to honor what he did on the field.

-- Whatever that might have been, whoever we're talking about...

In any case it's got nothing to do with baseball so...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stop being a pious fuck, Pogo. 

Dude manslaughtered a girl. Cardinals then honored him for it. And he didn't do anything on the field to deserve that honor either.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Stop being a pious fuck, Pogo.
> 
> Dude manslaughtered a girl. Cardinals then honored him for it. And he didn't do anything on the field to deserve that honor either.



I don't know if he did or didn't, since he apparently has no name.
MLB has no records of a player named "Dude".


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> I don't know if he did or didn't, since he apparently has no name.
> MLB has no records of a player named "Dude".



You're dude on your best day.



Papageorgio said:


> Read up on number 18. Google it, read where the man they are honoring was driving 5 times over the legal limit and got in an accident and killed himself and his girlfriend.
> 
> I can't see honoring a person like that.


----------



## Nosmo King

Baltimore riots Orioles game vs. Chicago White Sox on Wednesday closed to public Tuesday game postponed series vs. Tampa Bay Rays moved to Tropicana Field FOX Sports
What's up with this?  A ball game played without fans in the seats?  Will the organist play?  Will the concessionaires and parking attendants get paid?


----------



## Papageorgio

Why would anyone get paid for not working? 

It looks like the riots are costing people a lot of money. One shoe store, who was looted, employees 30 people, they won't get paid anything until the store is reopened. 

That is what is sad, the community, the people in the community are hurt the worst by these protests.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its a long season and one month into it doesnt mean anything but if things continue as they are,the playoff battle that took place four out of five years in the 70's between  the royals and the yankees  might be happening again this year the fact they are both in first place in their divisions.we shall see.

as i said before,this Royals team is MUCH more promising by leaps and bounds for the future than the one that won it in 85.That was just a fluke year for that team and it was just pure luck.this team unlike that team back then,is far more talented with young players who are actually going to be around for a log time.

amazingly their owner david ass has finally stopped developing players for other teams the fact that they have pretty much the same cast of players this year from last year.

the royals had been so horrible the past 30 years because every year that came around in years past,you would see players on the field who were not there the previous season and the ones they had the year before,gone off to play for some other team.


----------



## Papageorgio

Cubs have gotten 5 in a row. There are getting better. I'm reservedly optimistic.


----------



## Votto

Baseball is a dying sport that is ruled by big market teams.

Who will win it all this year?  It won't be a small market team, that is for sure.

I don't think a small market team has won it all since the Marlins did it in the late 1990's, and probably will never again.

If I have to watch the Giants and Cardinals and Yankees and Red Sox duke it out again, it would make my eyes bleed, so I plan to turn off the TV altogether and not watch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> Baseball is a dying sport that is ruled by big market teams.
> 
> Who will win it all this year?  It won't be a small market team, that is for sure.
> 
> I don't think a small market team has won it all since the Marlins did it in the late 1990's, and probably will never again.
> 
> If I have to watch the Giants and Cardinals and Yankees and Red Sox duke it out again, it would make my eyes bleed, so I plan to turn off the TV altogether and not watch.



so very true.its a screwed up world that baseball does not have a salary cap like football does.

gotta be happy with my royals making it to the world series though last year,great to see a team that has been a small market team for so many years get there to the series.they beat those big market boys the angels and went toe to toe with the other rich boys on the block the Giants as well.

they did the rocky thing going the distance with them lasting till the 15th round all the way in it till the very end with a chance to win it in the 9th inning.

that was why everyone outside the golden gate bridge including oakland was rooting for them since they  were going against up the rich cats of baseball.

matter of fact,if the royals had a competent manager they would have won that world series.they got that far despite their manager not because of him.He cost them the world series  by leaving vargas in there to hit for the fifth inning instead of lifting him for pinch hitter billy butler.

Made no sense for him to leave him in to hit since he could not get anybody out after that. they were scoring runs at that point,you have to keep pouring it on while you can and yost cost them that game and as a result,the series as well.


----------



## Treeshepherd

The A's are 1-9 in one run games. The bullpen is crap. And defensively, they probably lead the league in errors. They boot the ball all over the infield. There's still time and the Astros will likely come back to the pack, but the problem for the A's is that they stink. This is a year to develop all the young arms they acquired in trades and teach Semien to play SS. 

I'm going to have to jump on the Giant's bandwagon again, as I've had to do these last 5 years, except this year I've got to do it in May instead of October. Lincecum has been great. Bumgarner homered off of Kershaw yesterday. Aoki has been a tough out. Pagan is amazing. Pence is back. The Giants have the best record in May and they're fun to watch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I watched an A'S game yesterday since i had nothing better to do on memorial day.was glad to see them at least beat the Tigers.yeah its too bad they dont have a dominating bullpen like the royals.shame on you though jumping over  and rooting for those rich brats across the golden gate bridge.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

And the first team to 30 wins is the Houston Astros. I was hoping for 40 by the end of June, to have a shot at being 500.

It's possible that they could have a horrible month and not reach 40, but the likelihood is dimming every day. And people are starting to realize that Houston may just have a baseball team this year.


----------



## Votto

Treeshepherd said:


> The A's are 1-9 in one run games. The bullpen is crap. And defensively, they probably lead the league in errors. They boot the ball all over the infield. There's still time and the Astros will likely come back to the pack, but the problem for the A's is that they stink. This is a year to develop all the young arms they acquired in trades and teach Semien to play SS.
> 
> I'm going to have to jump on the Giant's bandwagon again, as I've had to do these last 5 years, except this year I've got to do it in May instead of October. Lincecum has been great. Bumgarner homered off of Kershaw yesterday. Aoki has been a tough out. Pagan is amazing. Pence is back. The Giants have the best record in May and they're fun to watch.



I suggest the movie "Moneyball".  It is a movie about what really happens behind the scenes.

Teams with the most money dominate, but there are tricks to help small market teams, like the A's, get into the playoffs every now and then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The A's are 1-9 in one run games. The bullpen is crap. And defensively, they probably lead the league in errors. They boot the ball all over the infield. There's still time and the Astros will likely come back to the pack, but the problem for the A's is that they stink. This is a year to develop all the young arms they acquired in trades and teach Semien to play SS.
> 
> I'm going to have to jump on the Giant's bandwagon again, as I've had to do these last 5 years, except this year I've got to do it in May instead of October. Lincecum has been great. Bumgarner homered off of Kershaw yesterday. Aoki has been a tough out. Pagan is amazing. Pence is back. The Giants have the best record in May and they're fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest the movie "Moneyball".  It is a movie about what really happens behind the scenes.
> 
> Teams with the most money dominate, but there are tricks to help small market teams, like the A's, get into the playoffs every now and then.
Click to expand...

the A'S did it to themselves being the idiots they were to let Cespedes go so I dont feel sorry for them.They were never the same team the last couple months last year after they foolishly left him go and look like they are right back to where they picked up last year the last couple months after that.

The A's are my second favorite team in the AL so Im not too happy about it myself.My Royals got to be in the world series last year.that was satisfying enough for me to last for years considering how horrible they have been for 3 decades. would like to see the A's have their turn.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^



Can't refute the facts and goes to a fart joke, what dumbass!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

Again, can you tell us why you claim both the Pirates and the Cubs are your favorite NL team or you just going to be the chicken shit pussy and make another fart joke? 

I guess do you have courage or are you a chicken shit?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

btw , pooper congrats on proving what a troll you are coming on here with your obsession over me posting here only cause i did over a post from several weeks ago.

for anyone else who reads this,this dumbfuck pooper has alzheimers diseace.doesnt matter how many times i mention to him  that I  have him on ignore,he STILL talks to himself all the time addressing me as though he thinks i read his posts.

which is what I am guessing he did when he resurrected this thread recently.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> btw , pooper congrats on proving what a troll you are coming on here with your obsession over me posting here only cause i did over a post from several weeks ago.
> 
> for anyone else who reads this,this dumbfuck pooper has alzheimers diseace.doesnt matter how many times i mention to him  that I  have him on ignore,he STILL talks to himself all the time addressing me as though he thinks i read his posts.
> 
> which is what I am guessing he did when he resurrected this thread recently.


 
911 hand job, if I'm on ignore how do you know I'm posting about you?  You troll bitch!

Seriously hand job, you are a dumb fuck. Everyone sees through your bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted inhere.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

So it looks like hand job is a Cardinal fan. It's his favorite NL team or wait it may be the Cubs or the Giants, or the pirates, who the hell knows who it will be today.

The one thing for sure is hand job will stroke which ever team is the hottest.


----------



## Treeshepherd

9/11 inside job said:


> the A'S did it to themselves being the idiots they were to let Cespedes go



The A's didn't lose their 2014 playoff game vs. the Royals for a lack of offense. The score was like 9-8 or something. They had a big lead in that game. 

This year, the A's have scored more runs than any other team in the AL West. Cespedes has had a good year for the Tigers, but the problem for the A's this year has been bullpen and starting pitching. 

But the A's are picking up steam with a 5 game win streak and a good June record. Hahn and Graveman (two young arms picked up in off-season trades) have turned around rough starts to 2015 and are now pitching well to complement Gray and Kazmir. Brett Lawrie is on fire. Billy Burns is vying for rookie of the year. Ike Davis is back. The emergence of Phegley allows Vogt to get a little rest on the bench or as a DH. The return of Zobrist gives Bob Melvin a variety of options as far as 2B, LF and DH.

Plus, the marine layer cools O.Co off so the team gets refreshed during homestands, as opposed to the Rangers who have to play in an oven. It's all setting up for a little run at the unproven Astros (9 games ahead). The Yankees and Twins are about 7 games ahead for the wildcard.

It seems like there's time to get back into the race. Let it ride for a bit. If the A's can't gain traction, there's the option of trading Kazmir and/or Zobrist.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the A'S did it to themselves being the idiots they were to let Cespedes go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A's didn't lose their 2014 playoff game vs. the Royals for a lack of offense. The score was like 9-8 or something. They had a big lead in that game.
> 
> This year, the A's have scored more runs than any other team in the AL West. Cespedes has had a good year for the Tigers, but the problem for the A's this year has been bullpen and starting pitching.
> 
> But the A's are picking up steam with a 5 game win streak and a good June record. Hahn and Graveman (two young arms picked up in off-season trades) have turned around rough starts to 2015 and are now pitching well to complement Gray and Kazmir. Brett Lawrie is on fire. Billy Burns is vying for rookie of the year. Ike Davis is back. The emergence of Phegley allows Vogt to get a little rest on the bench or as a DH. The return of Zobrist gives Bob Melvin a variety of options as far as 2B, LF and DH.
> 
> Plus, the marine layer cools O.Co off so the team gets refreshed during homestands, as opposed to the Rangers who have to play in an oven. It's all setting up for a little run at the unproven Astros (9 games ahead). The Yankees and Twins are about 7 games ahead for the wildcard.
> 
> It seems like there's time to get back into the race. Let it ride for a bit. If the A's can't gain traction, there's the option of trading Kazmir and/or Zobrist.
Click to expand...

yeah I was glad to see that they are the hottest team in baseball right now winning nine of their last 11.

i wouldnt mind it at all if they won at least 2 out of three against the royals this weekend,the royals were in the wold series and made it to the 7th game last year,let the a's have their turn.

I hope your not going to miss the three game series against the royals starting tonight? I know Im not.there just might be a chance of another brawl.lol there is some bad blood boiling over with the royals form this incident so it will be interesting to see if something happens.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cant believe the cubs have a winning record this year.by memorial day,this time of year they are always in the celler in last place and out of the race with the season already over with. they did say however that they could be good this year cause they have some young talent that came on strong and jelled together the last couple of months last year.


----------



## Papageorgio

I thought the Pirates was hand jobs favorite team?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

would be cool for the city of oakland if they could win the world series this year but with the bad start they had this year i dont see that happening.maybe they can do what the cubs did,the cubs season last year was over with by memorial day like always but towards the last couple months they caught fire and have jelled together as a young team.maybe that could happen with the A's next year hopefully.


----------



## Nosmo King

And here it is.  Five games scheduled before the Mid-Summer Classic and my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .590 clip and only 4.5 games out with the Cardinals coming to PNC for a four game series starting Thursday.

Mark my words.  If the Pirates are anywhere around 3.5 games out of first by the All Star break, they will win the NL Central.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nosmo King said:


> And here it is.  Five games scheduled before the Mid-Summer Classic and my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .590 clip and only 4.5 games out with the Cardinals coming to PNC for a four game series starting Thursday.
> 
> Mark my words.  If the Pirates are anywhere around 3.5 games out of first by the All Star break, they will win the NL Central.



Glad to see the Pirates still doing well.I got to say I am impressed.I figured they would be terrible this year after losing their catcher.catcher is such an important piece to the team i figured they would tank this year.glad to see i was wrong.

I only wish the Cardinals wouldnt keep winning.I so much hate st louis sports teams.would love to see the pirates and cubs square off in the NL championship series and the winner face the royals in the world series.

That wont happen though,the freaking cardinals wont stop winning.


----------



## Nosmo King

9/11 inside job said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is.  Five games scheduled before the Mid-Summer Classic and my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .590 clip and only 4.5 games out with the Cardinals coming to PNC for a four game series starting Thursday.
> 
> Mark my words.  If the Pirates are anywhere around 3.5 games out of first by the All Star break, they will win the NL Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the Pirates still doing well.I got to say I am impressed.I figured they would be terrible this year after losing their catcher.catcher is such an important piece to the team i figured they would tank this year.glad to see i was wrong.
> 
> I only wish the Cardinals wouldnt keep winning.I so much hate st louis sports teams.would love to see the pirates and cubs square off in the NL championship series and the winner face the royals in the world series.
> 
> That wont happen though,the freaking cardinals wont stop winning.
Click to expand...

If the Pirates were in any other division, they would be in first place.  The Buccos have won 4 straight and 8 out of their last 10.  In this week alone, Pirate pitchers have retired 11 straight batters in one game, 15 straight in the next game, and 17 straight in the game before that!

Francisco Cervelli has been great behind the plate.  The only Pirates pitcher he does not catch is Gerrit Cole.  And Cervelli is hitting .317!  He should be going to the All Star Game!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yeah I noticed that the Pirates have the second best record in MLB.I wasnt aware of that.

would love it if the Pirates and the Cubs squared off against each other in the NL championship game.they are my two favorites teams in the NL.would love to see either one of them in the world series.


----------



## Pogo

Nosmo King said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is.  Five games scheduled before the Mid-Summer Classic and my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .590 clip and only 4.5 games out with the Cardinals coming to PNC for a four game series starting Thursday.
> 
> Mark my words.  If the Pirates are anywhere around 3.5 games out of first by the All Star break, they will win the NL Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the Pirates still doing well.I got to say I am impressed.I figured they would be terrible this year after losing their catcher.catcher is such an important piece to the team i figured they would tank this year.glad to see i was wrong.
> 
> I only wish the Cardinals wouldnt keep winning.I so much hate st louis sports teams.would love to see the pirates and cubs square off in the NL championship series and the winner face the royals in the world series.
> 
> That wont happen though,the freaking cardinals wont stop winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Pirates were in any other division, they would be in first place.  The Buccos have won 4 straight and 8 out of their last 10.  In this week alone, Pirate pitchers have retired 11 straight batters in one game, 15 straight in the next game, and 17 straight in the game before that!
> 
> Francisco Cervelli has been great behind the plate.  The only Pirates pitcher he does not catch is Gerrit Cole.  And Cervelli is hitting .317!  He should be going to the All Star Game!
Click to expand...


Good on ya Nosmo --- Go Buccos.  If my Pennsylvania team can't cut it any more, yours should take the baton.  Until we're ready to take it back of course.  

Won't be any time soon though.  

I just wanna know one thing.
--- Where did you find that secret switch to turn on A.J. Burnett?


----------



## Nosmo King

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is.  Five games scheduled before the Mid-Summer Classic and my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .590 clip and only 4.5 games out with the Cardinals coming to PNC for a four game series starting Thursday.
> 
> Mark my words.  If the Pirates are anywhere around 3.5 games out of first by the All Star break, they will win the NL Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the Pirates still doing well.I got to say I am impressed.I figured they would be terrible this year after losing their catcher.catcher is such an important piece to the team i figured they would tank this year.glad to see i was wrong.
> 
> I only wish the Cardinals wouldnt keep winning.I so much hate st louis sports teams.would love to see the pirates and cubs square off in the NL championship series and the winner face the royals in the world series.
> 
> That wont happen though,the freaking cardinals wont stop winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Pirates were in any other division, they would be in first place.  The Buccos have won 4 straight and 8 out of their last 10.  In this week alone, Pirate pitchers have retired 11 straight batters in one game, 15 straight in the next game, and 17 straight in the game before that!
> 
> Francisco Cervelli has been great behind the plate.  The only Pirates pitcher he does not catch is Gerrit Cole.  And Cervelli is hitting .317!  He should be going to the All Star Game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good on ya Nosmo --- Go Buccos.  If my Pennsylvania team can't cut it any more, yours should take the baton.  Until we're ready to take it back of course.
> 
> Won't be any time soon though.
> 
> I just wanna know one thing.
> --- Where did you find that secret switch to turn on A.J. Burnett?
Click to expand...

Ya know, Burnett was a machine in 2013.  But he was a bit of a head case.  Last season he shouted at Clint Barmes about playing out of position.  A.J. Was right.  Barmes was a defensive weak link in the middle infield.  But Burnett handled it out in the open instead of calling the catcher to the mound so the whole infield could talk I it over.

The problem this year is already over.  Burnett got lousy run support in that train wreck of an April the Pirates had.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nosmo King said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is.  Five games scheduled before the Mid-Summer Classic and my beloved Pittsburgh Pirates are playing at a .590 clip and only 4.5 games out with the Cardinals coming to PNC for a four game series starting Thursday.
> 
> Mark my words.  If the Pirates are anywhere around 3.5 games out of first by the All Star break, they will win the NL Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the Pirates still doing well.I got to say I am impressed.I figured they would be terrible this year after losing their catcher.catcher is such an important piece to the team i figured they would tank this year.glad to see i was wrong.
> 
> I only wish the Cardinals wouldnt keep winning.I so much hate st louis sports teams.would love to see the pirates and cubs square off in the NL championship series and the winner face the royals in the world series.
> 
> That wont happen though,the freaking cardinals wont stop winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Pirates were in any other division, they would be in first place.  The Buccos have won 4 straight and 8 out of their last 10.  In this week alone, Pirate pitchers have retired 11 straight batters in one game, 15 straight in the next game, and 17 straight in the game before that!
> 
> Francisco Cervelli has been great behind the plate.  The only Pirates pitcher he does not catch is Gerrit Cole.  And Cervelli is hitting .317!  He should be going to the All Star Game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good on ya Nosmo --- Go Buccos.  If my Pennsylvania team can't cut it any more, yours should take the baton.  Until we're ready to take it back of course.
> 
> Won't be any time soon though.
> 
> I just wanna know one thing.
> --- Where did you find that secret switch to turn on A.J. Burnett?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, Burnett was a machine in 2013.  But he was a bit of a head case.  Last season he shouted at Clint Barmes about playing out of position.  A.J. Was right.  Barmes was a defensive weak link in the middle infield.  But Burnett handled it out in the open instead of calling the catcher to the mound so the whole infield could talk I it over.
> 
> The problem this year is already over.  Burnett got lousy run support in that train wreck of an April the Pirates had.
Click to expand...

that train wreck they were having in april,i thought for sure their season was over with and losing their catcher was going to derail their season.

I love it that both the Royals and Pirates have been contenders the last couple of seasons.great to see these small market teams competing with  these big dollar teams.

I really love it that the big dollar red sox are doing so horrible this year.

Only thing that would be sweeter is if the cards and yankees were doing bad as well.hate them far worse than the red sox.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

baseball used to be enjoyable to watch at one time before players got greedy and played it for the money and stopped playing their entire careers for one team and before greedy owners tore classic ballparks down.

now the game has gone to hell because of that  and the all star game thats being played tonight means nothing to me anymore in this day and age which is sad because this is despite the fact that there are four royal players selected as starters.the royals of course have always been my team.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Things can change rapidly, but the key race right now is Giants vs Cubs for the 2nd wildcard spot in the NL. 

The Cubs are reported to be making a try for Tigers pitcher David Price. 

Also: "_The Cubs are offering standout prospect Javier Baez and established shortstop Starlin Castro in an attempt to land Phillies prized pitcher Cole Hamels, a team executive has told ESPN.com senior baseball writer Jayson Stark_."

There were rumors a while back that the Giants are also interested in David Price. But, I don't think the Giants should do anything. They need Aoki back so Pagan can catch a rest. At that point they'll have 6 outfielders. I don't see a real opportunity to improve their infield. And they have 6 starting pitchers already (Bumgarner, Cain, Peavy, Heston, Vogelsong, Hudson).


----------



## Pogo

Treeshepherd said:


> Things can change rapidly, but the key race right now is Giants vs Cubs for the 2nd wildcard spot in the NL.
> 
> The Cubs are reported to be making a try for Tigers pitcher David Price.
> 
> Also: "_The Cubs are offering standout prospect Javier Baez and established shortstop Starlin Castro in an attempt to land Phillies prized pitcher Cole Hamels, a team executive has told ESPN.com senior baseball writer Jayson Stark_."
> 
> There were rumors a while back that the Giants are also interested in David Price. But, I don't think the Giants should do anything. They need Aoki back so Pagan can catch a rest. At that point they'll have 6 outfielders. I don't see a real opportunity to improve their infield. And they have 6 starting pitchers already (Bumgarner, Cain, Peavy, Heston, Vogelsong, Hudson).



We don't need a shortstop.  Got an adequate one and a prospect almost ready.
For that matter we have a 2B who's working out pretty well too.

I dunno, we hear a lot about moving Cole Hamels.  Yes he's talent that will bring something, he's durable (goes 110-120 pitches without a sweat and rarely misses any time for injury) ---  but the fact is starting pitching is one of our biggest _needs_.  Doesn't make much sense to lose the only ace you have.  Then you have to rebuild what you just gave up.  Kind of begs the question, what was the point?

I could see moving Papelbon though.  Such a deal.  I'll throw in a Ryan Howard.


----------



## Pogo

Since this thread came up --- I thought this story was pretty cool:

Four Remarkable Women from Baseball History that Everyone Should Know About

>> Up until World War II, baseball was full of so-called barnstormers -- teams that would tour regions as a sort of carnival act, drawing crowds with bizarre attractions and entertainment. As you might imagine, this spawned innumerable odd stories, like, for example, novelty teams made up entirely of men with one arm or one leg.

But one of the strangest of them all involved Jackie Mitchell, who was just a 17-year-old girl pitching for a Chattanooga semi-pro team when she pulled off one of the most remarkable feats in the history of the game -- on April 2, 1931, Jackie Mitchell faced Babe Ruth and Lou Gehrig, and _struck them both out._ << (on a total of seven pitches)

>> .... Undeterred, she [Mamie "Peanut" Johnson] started playing semi-pro ball, where she was eventually spotted by a scout for the Indianapolis Clowns of the Negro American League. The Clowns liked what they saw and signed her along with two others -- infielders Toni Stone and Connie Morgan -- who together became the first women to play at any level higher than the Minor Leagues. <<​
More at the link.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Well, Scott Kazmir got traded from the A's to the Astros in the first of the late-summer clearance sales. 

Another good playoff race is for the AL wildcard spots between the Astros, Twins, Detroit, Toronto, Tampa Bay and maybe a couple of others. 

I'm sort of reaching if all I can get excited about is the wildcard races. When does the NFL start?


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things can change rapidly, but the key race right now is Giants vs Cubs for the 2nd wildcard spot in the NL.
> 
> The Cubs are reported to be making a try for Tigers pitcher David Price.
> 
> Also: "_The Cubs are offering standout prospect Javier Baez and established shortstop Starlin Castro in an attempt to land Phillies prized pitcher Cole Hamels, a team executive has told ESPN.com senior baseball writer Jayson Stark_."
> 
> There were rumors a while back that the Giants are also interested in David Price. But, I don't think the Giants should do anything. They need Aoki back so Pagan can catch a rest. At that point they'll have 6 outfielders. I don't see a real opportunity to improve their infield. And they have 6 starting pitchers already (Bumgarner, Cain, Peavy, Heston, Vogelsong, Hudson).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need a shortstop.  Got an adequate one and a prospect almost ready.
> For that matter we have a 2B who's working out pretty well too.
> 
> I dunno, we hear a lot about moving Cole Hamels.  Yes he's talent that will bring something, he's durable (goes 110-120 pitches without a sweat and rarely misses any time for injury) ---  but the fact is starting pitching is one of our biggest _needs_.  Doesn't make much sense to lose the only ace you have.  Then you have to rebuild what you just gave up.  Kind of begs the question, what was the point?
> 
> I could see moving Papelbon though.  Such a deal.  I'll throw in a Ryan Howard.
Click to expand...


Speaking of Cole Hamels..... he's pitching a no-hitter right now at Wrigley.  9th inning.   


...... and BAM there it is.


----------



## Treeshepherd

MLB Trades.

Troy Tulowitzki joins the potent Toronto lineup.

Cole Hammels gets traded to Texas.

A’s trade away Kazmir (Astros), Zobrist (Royals) and Clippard (Mets).

Most of the big deals involved players going to bubble teams. The division-leading Royals were the exception, acquiring Cueto in addition to Zobrist.


----------



## Billo_Really

Thank God sports fans are nicer and more respectable towards each other, than those angry posters in the Israel_Palestine forum.  With that being said...

_*...Mike Trout, mother-fuckers, Mike Trout!*_​
Bryce who?


And I almost forgot, as a Dodger fan...

_*...fuck the Yankees!*_​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Thank God sports fans are nicer and more respectable towards each other, than those angry posters in the Israel_Palestine forum.  With that being said...
> 
> _*...Mike Trout, mother-fuckers, Mike Trout!*_​
> Bryce who?
> 
> 
> And I almost forgot, as a Dodger fan...
> 
> _*...fuck the Yankees!*_​



yeah all those Israel paid shills in that section that the mods let troll everyday.this site is a joke.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Billo_Really said:


> And I almost forgot, as a Dodger fan...



that the Giants are only a half game back in the standings


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> MLB Trades.
> 
> Troy Tulowitzki joins the potent Toronto lineup.
> 
> Cole Hammels gets traded to Texas.
> 
> A’s trade away Kazmir (Astros), Zobrist (Royals) and Clippard (Mets).
> 
> Most of the big deals involved players going to bubble teams. The division-leading Royals were the exception, acquiring Cueto in addition to Zobrist.



as a long suffering Royals fan who had to endure decades of futility because of an owner named David ASS who made the Royals into a minor league team because they were just developing all their prospects from their farm system for other major league teams letting them go once they got good,I very much sympathise with you having an an asshole of an owner in Billy Beane doing the same thing David Ass did for so many decades with the Royals making them a laughingstock for so long.

with all the talk of oakland possibly losing all three of their teams,i feel really bad for the oakland fans especially right now because they are the most loyal fans you can find around the country.They really impress me with their loyalty.when i was watching the royals play them down in oakland,even though they were being blown out in the 9th inning,many were still there despite that cheering them on beating their drum,

their fans deserve a lot better than the bullshit Beane is putting them through.

thats why I was so happy the warriors won the championship.Oakland has something to at least be proud about for a while.


----------



## Treeshepherd

9/11 inside job said:


> thats why I was so happy the warriors won the championship.Oakland has something to at least be proud about for a while



The Warriors championship couldn't have come at a better time. They'll be running the court and unfurling the banner about the time the Raiders and Niners hopes are dashed. just kidding, sort of

The Royals are now the best team in the AL, if they weren't already. I'd definitely root for them over the Angels, Yankees and Astros.

I had the A's game on last night, with the sound off. I had to look away when the bullpen gave up the game. That's the story of the season, along with their MLB leading 87 errors. Marcus Semien needs to go to shortstop camp or something. But, they're only 1 year removed from being playoff contenders. The bullpen gave up last year's playoff game to the Royals. A's had a 4 run lead. You can talk about Cespedes and Donaldson and overpaying for Billy Butler. But, you need to have a lock-down bullpen (like the Royals) to play 21st century baseball.


----------



## Pogo

Treeshepherd said:


> MLB Trades.
> 
> Troy Tulowitzki joins the potent Toronto lineup.
> 
> Cole Hammels gets traded to Texas.
> 
> A’s trade away Kazmir (Astros), Zobrist (Royals) and Clippard (Mets).
> 
> Most of the big deals involved players going to bubble teams. The division-leading Royals were the exception, acquiring Cueto in addition to Zobrist.



David Price to Toronto.

That should wrap it up.
The Hamels trade still hasn't been officially announced, even though all the details of involved players are out.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Toronto sits at .500. They're 5-5 in their last 10 games. But it doesn't take much to catch the Orioles and the Twins. 

Meanwhile the White Sox have won 7 straight.


----------



## Billo_Really

Treeshepherd said:


> that the Giants are only a half game back in the standings


Alright, I'm issuing a_ "thread ban",_ that goes into effect immediately.

For the next 24 hours, there will be no mention of Giants or Stroh's.


----------



## Pogo

Billo_Really said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the Giants are only a half game back in the standings
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm issuing a_ "thread ban",_ that goes into effect immediately.
> 
> For the next 24 hours, there will be no mention of Giants or Stroh's.
Click to expand...






​


----------



## Billo_Really

Pogo said:


> ​


That beer does not have a farm system that is finally paying off.


----------



## Pogo

Billo_Really said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> That beer does not have a farm system that is finally paying off.
Click to expand...


That beer doesn't have _anything_ that is finally paying off.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Hate to be an Angels fan after those last three games.
And I never mentioned the Astros...whoops.


----------



## Pogo

BlueJays just picked up Ben Revere too.  Solid 300 contact hitter, blinding speed and the maker of the most amazing outfield catch I've ever seen in my life.

​
Tulo, Price and now Revere.  AL East just got more interesting.
Go Jays


----------



## Billo_Really

Pogo said:


> BlueJays just picked up Ben Revere too.  Solid 300 contact hitter, blinding speed and the maker of the most amazing outfield catch I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> ​
> Tulo, Price and now Revere.  AL East just got more interesting.
> Go Jays


This is considered the greatest catch in MLB history.


----------



## Pogo

Billo_Really said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueJays just picked up Ben Revere too.  Solid 300 contact hitter, blinding speed and the maker of the most amazing outfield catch I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> ​
> Tulo, Price and now Revere.  AL East just got more interesting.
> Go Jays
> 
> 
> 
> This is considered the greatest catch in MLB history.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know it is.


----------



## Billo_Really

Pogo said:


> Yeah I know it is.


He was my childhood hero.  I met him when I was 10.  He blew me off!

Fuck him!  Now he talks like Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Pogo said:


> That beer doesn't have _anything_ that is finally paying off.



They used to have the 15 pack of cans. Maybe they still do. It was like a 12 pack, but with 3 additional bad beers. 

Angels start a series with the Dodgers tonight. Is that a quandary for you, Bill?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I was so happy the warriors won the championship.Oakland has something to at least be proud about for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warriors championship couldn't have come at a better time. They'll be running the court and unfurling the banner about the time the Raiders and Niners hopes are dashed. just kidding, sort of
> 
> The Royals are now the best team in the AL, if they weren't already. I'd definitely root for them over the Angels, Yankees and Astros.
> 
> I had the A's game on last night, with the sound off. I had to look away when the bullpen gave up the game. That's the story of the season, along with their MLB leading 87 errors. Marcus Semien needs to go to shortstop camp or something. But, they're only 1 year removed from being playoff contenders. The bullpen gave up last year's playoff game to the Royals. A's had a 4 run lead. You can talk about Cespedes and Donaldson and overpaying for Billy Butler. But, you need to have a lock-down bullpen (like the Royals) to play 21st century baseball.
Click to expand...



I think you will find this video in this link here VERY interesting.this is about one of the rare media sources out there other than fred roggin on his radio show out in LA who tells it like it is.the LAMESTREAM media is a joke,they never report the facts like fred roggin does.

Ailene Voisin Raiders opponents include constant relocation conversations The Sacramento Bee

Roggin reports the facts that the raiders wont be able to move to LA because the corporations and businesses there dont want them,they wont sponsor them so they have nobody to put up the money for them in LA.

They are saying here as well that the A's want to move to san jose but they cant,MLB wont let them.MLB has much tougher anti trust lawsuits than the NFL so the A'S no matter how bad they want to leave,wont be able to,and the raiders cant move to LA either because the city wont approve them.

they tell it like it is,that the Raiders will have to stay in Oakland because they have nowhere else to go which is what I have been saying from day one on this.

The A's I did not know about until recently how MLB is not going to let them to move to san jose either because of anti trust laws in MLB.so that is great news to hear that the A's just like the Raiders have nowhere else to go.

excellent reporting by these two guys.well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting video.


----------



## Pogo

The Wankees are knocked out of first place.  

Life is good.


----------



## Papageorgio

Cubs on a tear, the fourth best record in baseball and only third in their division.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of the A'S,looks like a new development for them has taken place.

hope this works out for them,this could be big news for them.


which is estimated to cost $900 million, as well as a new stadium for the Oakland A’s baseball team
Coliseum City Investor Reveals Plans To Keep Oakland's 3 Pro Sports Teams In Town


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> The Wankees are knocked out of first place.
> 
> Life is good.


No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

9/11 inside job said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wankees are knocked out of first place.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.
Click to expand...


   You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wankees are knocked out of first place.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.
Click to expand...


dont watch regular season baseball.too boring.just playoffs when there is more at stake.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wankees are knocked out of first place.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.
Click to expand...


When I'm elected Emperor that will happen daily.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

9/11 inside job said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wankees are knocked out of first place.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont watch regular season baseball.too boring.just playoffs when there is more at stake.
Click to expand...


   Than you missed a 15 to 1 ass kicking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wankees are knocked out of first place.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont watch regular season baseball.too boring.just playoffs when there is more at stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than you missed a 15 to 1 ass kicking.
Click to expand...

yeah but that ass kicking means nothing in basebal.baseball you play so many games a year you can easily bounce back,if this was footballand were were talking about that phony fraud team in st louis,then yeah i would love it but baseball,means nothing.

Lets wait till they play a game that MEANS something wear losing a game means not making the playoffs THEN we'll talk and THEN i will enjoy.


----------



## Pogo

9/11 inside job said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wankees are knocked out of first place.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont watch regular season baseball.too boring.just playoffs when there is more at stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than you missed a 15 to 1 ass kicking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but that ass kicking means nothing in basebal.baseball you play so many games a year you can easily bounce back,if this was footballand were were talking about that phony fraud team in st louis,then yeah i would love it but baseball,means nothing.
> 
> Lets wait till they play a game that MEANS something wear losing a game means not making the playoffs THEN we'll talk and THEN i will enjoy.
Click to expand...


Oh come now.  ANY time you can watch the Wankees suffer is a plus.

I can't comprehend your Cardinals thing.  Not a Redbirds fan, but I've been watching baseball since the Stan Musial days, and I have to say in my entire life I've never seen the Cards trot a bad team onto the field.  Not sure I could say that about anybody else.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> No life wont be good till they are knocked out of the PLAYOFFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont watch regular season baseball.too boring.just playoffs when there is more at stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than you missed a 15 to 1 ass kicking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but that ass kicking means nothing in basebal.baseball you play so many games a year you can easily bounce back,if this was footballand were were talking about that phony fraud team in st louis,then yeah i would love it but baseball,means nothing.
> 
> Lets wait till they play a game that MEANS something wear losing a game means not making the playoffs THEN we'll talk and THEN i will enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come now.  ANY time you can watch the Wankees suffer is a plus.
> 
> I can't comprehend your Cardinals thing.  Not a Redbirds fan, but I've been watching baseball since the Stan Musial days, and I have to say in my entire life I've never seen the Cards trot a bad team onto the field.  Not sure I could say that about anybody else.
Click to expand...


Nothing against the team or players just hate st louis fans,they are arrogant hypocrite assholes.


----------



## Pogo

9/11 inside job said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to have enjoyed the yanks vs the Stros last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont watch regular season baseball.too boring.just playoffs when there is more at stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than you missed a 15 to 1 ass kicking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but that ass kicking means nothing in basebal.baseball you play so many games a year you can easily bounce back,if this was footballand were were talking about that phony fraud team in st louis,then yeah i would love it but baseball,means nothing.
> 
> Lets wait till they play a game that MEANS something wear losing a game means not making the playoffs THEN we'll talk and THEN i will enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come now.  ANY time you can watch the Wankees suffer is a plus.
> 
> I can't comprehend your Cardinals thing.  Not a Redbirds fan, but I've been watching baseball since the Stan Musial days, and I have to say in my entire life I've never seen the Cards trot a bad team onto the field.  Not sure I could say that about anybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing against the team or players just hate st louis fans,they are arrogant hypocrite assholes.
Click to expand...


When they're at Wrigley you mean?

Ever watch a Braves game?  'Nuff said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

no,post# 16 here on this thread explains it all why i hate st louis fans.

Cubs Have Retool and Set Themselves to 2015 | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

and yeah,dont like the braves at all,never have but they got nothing on st louis fans in my book.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mike Trout.  Superman.

Click to see an amazing catch.

Matt Lisle on Twitter


----------



## TheOldSchool

Worst thread EVER!!!  I DEMAND the mods CLOSE IT!


----------



## Synthaholic

FIGHT!  FIGHT!  Papelbon and Harper go at it in the dugout.

Sorry you have to go to the link, folks, but the admin hasn't gotten with 2015 yet, so we can't post .mp4 videos.

Athlete Way Of Life on Twitter


----------



## TheOldSchool

Synthaholic said:


> FIGHT!  FIGHT!  Papelbon and Harper go at it in the dugout.
> 
> Sorry you have to go to the link, folks, but the admin hasn't gotten with 2015 yet, so we can't post .mp4 videos.
> 
> Athlete Way Of Life on Twitter


Damn you Nationals!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

I hope the Phillies trade Papelbon to the Braves.  I like his fire - it's apparent that he knows how the game should be played.

Bryce Harper is a prima donna, although he's very talented on the field.  But his success doesn't make him immune to running out grounders.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Synthaholic said:


> I hope the Phillies trade Papelbon to the Braves.  I like his fire - it's apparent that he knows how the game should be played.
> 
> Bryce Harper is a prima donna, although he's very talented on the field.  But his success doesn't make him immune to running out grounders.


No way.  Papelbon is a team destroyer.  Worst move Rizzo's made in his tenure here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw that he made a move for Papelbon.  

As for Harper he busts his ass every game, almost too much sometimes.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheOldSchool said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Phillies trade Papelbon to the Braves.  I like his fire - it's apparent that he knows how the game should be played.
> 
> Bryce Harper is a prima donna, although he's very talented on the field.  But his success doesn't make him immune to running out grounders.
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  Papelbon is a team destroyer.  Worst move Rizzo's made in his tenure here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw that he made a move for Papelbon.
> 
> As for Harper he busts his ass every game, almost too much sometimes.
Click to expand...

Papelbon was pissed because Harper didn't hustle.  So maybe he figures since the Nats were eliminated he can slough off?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Synthaholic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Phillies trade Papelbon to the Braves.  I like his fire - it's apparent that he knows how the game should be played.
> 
> Bryce Harper is a prima donna, although he's very talented on the field.  But his success doesn't make him immune to running out grounders.
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  Papelbon is a team destroyer.  Worst move Rizzo's made in his tenure here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw that he made a move for Papelbon.
> 
> As for Harper he busts his ass every game, almost too much sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papelbon was pissed because Harper didn't hustle.  So maybe he figures since the Nats were eliminated he can slough off?
Click to expand...

Tweet I just saw googling how long Papelbon has been a National:

*"Thomas Boswell (@ThomasBoswellWP)*
3 hours ago
So Papelbon trade is working well. Storen goes in tank & punches locker, out of yr. Pap hits Manny. Pap suspended 3 days. Pap chokes Harper."

Papelbon has been a National for less than 2 months and helped us to a 27 -31 record in that time.  And he went for a choke hold on live television and in front of tens of thousands of fans against the face and hopefully future of the franchise.  The one bright spot on our season.

I'm ready to start saying that Rizzo needs to be canned if Papelbon is still a National before the week is over.


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Phillies trade Papelbon to the Braves.  I like his fire - it's apparent that he knows how the game should be played.
> 
> Bryce Harper is a prima donna, although he's very talented on the field.  But his success doesn't make him immune to running out grounders.
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  Papelbon is a team destroyer.  Worst move Rizzo's made in his tenure here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw that he made a move for Papelbon.
> 
> As for Harper he busts his ass every game, almost too much sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papelbon was pissed because Harper didn't hustle.  So maybe he figures since the Nats were eliminated he can slough off?
Click to expand...


That may have been the pretext but it's pretty clear it came from something festering.  Possibly Harper's egocentrism in general, more likely the way he kinda threw Paps under the bus about the chin music incident.  Paps says it wasn't about that but methinks that's just Paps doing what Paps does best -- failing to man up.

I dunno, there's a lot of "Papelbon should never throw another pitch for the Nationals" sentiment but by the time Spring Training comes up this will all be forgotten.  Nats suspended him four games and he took the MLB suspension of three games, which comprises the entire remaining season.  If they really wanted to fuck with him they could have suspended him for three instead of four, meaning he would have to come back and sit in the bullpen for one game.

On the other hand for the Gnats fans, Max Scherzer just pitched his _second _no-hitter of the year.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Phillies trade Papelbon to the Braves.  I like his fire - it's apparent that he knows how the game should be played.
> 
> Bryce Harper is a prima donna, although he's very talented on the field.  But his success doesn't make him immune to running out grounders.
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  Papelbon is a team destroyer.  Worst move Rizzo's made in his tenure here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw that he made a move for Papelbon.
> 
> As for Harper he busts his ass every game, almost too much sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papelbon was pissed because Harper didn't hustle.  So maybe he figures since the Nats were eliminated he can slough off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may have been the pretext but it's pretty clear it came from something festering.  Possibly Harper's egocentrism in general, more likely the way he kinda threw Paps under the bus about the chin music incident.  Paps says it wasn't about that but methinks that's just Paps doing what Paps does best -- failing to man up.
> 
> I dunno, there's a lot of "Papelbon should never throw another pitch for the Nationals" sentiment but by the time Spring Training comes up this will all be forgotten.  Nats suspended him four games and he took the MLB suspension of three games, which comprises the entire remaining season.  If they really wanted to fuck with him they could have suspended him for three instead of four, meaning he would have to come back and sit in the bullpen for one game.
> 
> On the other hand for the Gnats fans, Max Scherzer just pitched his _second _no-hitter of the year.
Click to expand...

Good for Max Scherzer and all... in this meaningless season...

But as to the Papelbon issue; that this many days later he's STILL on the team is enough for me to say Williams and Rizzo need to GO!  The Nats, once again, are back to being as embarrassing as the Redskins, Wizards, and Caps historically are..

D.C. sports... business as usual.


----------



## Pogo

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Phillies trade Papelbon to the Braves.  I like his fire - it's apparent that he knows how the game should be played.
> 
> Bryce Harper is a prima donna, although he's very talented on the field.  But his success doesn't make him immune to running out grounders.
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  Papelbon is a team destroyer.  Worst move Rizzo's made in his tenure here.  I couldn't believe it when I saw that he made a move for Papelbon.
> 
> As for Harper he busts his ass every game, almost too much sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papelbon was pissed because Harper didn't hustle.  So maybe he figures since the Nats were eliminated he can slough off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may have been the pretext but it's pretty clear it came from something festering.  Possibly Harper's egocentrism in general, more likely the way he kinda threw Paps under the bus about the chin music incident.  Paps says it wasn't about that but methinks that's just Paps doing what Paps does best -- failing to man up.
> 
> I dunno, there's a lot of "Papelbon should never throw another pitch for the Nationals" sentiment but by the time Spring Training comes up this will all be forgotten.  Nats suspended him four games and he took the MLB suspension of three games, which comprises the entire remaining season.  If they really wanted to fuck with him they could have suspended him for three instead of four, meaning he would have to come back and sit in the bullpen for one game.
> 
> On the other hand for the Gnats fans, Max Scherzer just pitched his _second _no-hitter of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for Max Scherzer and all... in this meaningless season...
> 
> But as to the Papelbon issue; that this many days later he's STILL on the team is enough for me to say Williams and Rizzo need to GO!  The Nats, once again, are back to being as embarrassing as the Redskins, Wizards, and Caps historically are..
> 
> D.C. sports... business as usual.
Click to expand...


I understand that Harper and Scherzer have been, for several weeks before the Papelbon thing, doing this weird thing where Scherzer appears to be strangling Harper (dafuck?)

When some camera caught them doing it the other day they figured the two were mocking the Papelbon incident, which is a fair assumption.  But the some WaPo writer found several photos of them doing it for several weeks prior.

Ya think it's possible Papelbon was mocking _Scherzer_?  

It was a little weird that Williams sent Paps out to continue pitching _after_ the incident.  Kind of indicates a manager who might be out of touch.

Ironically Ken Giles came in to get the save for the Phils in the same game.  I say 'ironically' because Giles, whenever he's interviewed, always cites Papelbon as his mentor and talks about "doing the things Pap taught me".   He looks up to him a great deal.

Those two were an invincible combo -- Giles taking the 8th inning, Paps the 9th, nobody was scoring on them.  That is, on the rare occasions where their team had a lead that late to set that up anyway...


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?


I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.

I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.


----------



## Papageorgio

I think a one game series is great, unless my team loses. Then the whole system suck!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.
> 
> I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.
Click to expand...


What happened to Detroit this year, they a.ways seem to be in it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.
> 
> I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.
> 
> I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to Detroit this year, they a.ways seem to be in it.
Click to expand...

No closer.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.
> 
> I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to Detroit this year, they a.ways seem to be in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closer.
Click to expand...

Too bad, I like the Tigers. I liked the Tigers when they had Bo.


----------



## Pogo

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.
> 
> I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Eh... the pitching staff wasn't that great, although Strasberg finally put it together.  He'll be a force next year.

Max was awesome.  But he also gave up a home run to ... Ben Revere.

So I just read where C.C. Sabathia left the Wankees and checked himself in to alcohol rehab.  Nobody knew, but he's dealing with that.

I wish all the best to him.


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.
> 
> I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to Detroit this year, they a.ways seem to be in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closer.
Click to expand...


Talk to TOS about Papelbon.  He'll make you a deal.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard NY playing Houston first round of the playoffs. What happened to your nationals? I thought you guys would be shoe ins with that pitching staff. What was it? I know max didn't win 20 games this year. He still got 4 shutouts right? You must have no offense.
> 
> I like max but I wished this season on him when he left Detroit. I may lift the curse next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to Detroit this year, they a.ways seem to be in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to TOS about Papelbon.  He'll make you a deal.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> I think a one game series is great, unless my team loses. Then the whole system suck!



They should make it two games and then do like they do in soccer; team that does best in aggregate runs wins.


----------



## Synthaholic

Cubs have a 1 game playoff against the Pirates Wednesday night.

Go Cubs!  Arriata is starting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> Cubs have a 1 game playoff against the Pirates Wednesday night.
> 
> Go Cubs!  Arriata is starting.



I would love to see the Cubs get to the world series because it has been so damn long but with the game being played in pittsburgh its not going to happen.

your looking at one and done.the reds two years ago went to pittsburgh and the one game playoff and lost with the crowd rattling the pitcher the crowds are so loud there. Baumgardner of the Giants is a special kind of pitcher so it did not bother him.

the Bucs have too much playoff experience and the Cubs are a young team that has just now learned how to win.Time to start looking forward to next year and just be happy they finally had a winning season.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Keuchel should make mince meat out of the Yankees tonight.

"Keuchel, the Houston ace who is a strong American League Cy Young candidate, is 2-0 against the Yanks this year with a 0.00 ERA. He’s beaten them in Houston and in the Bronx. In 16 innings, he’s whiffed 21 Yankees and walked one, allowing nine hits, only one for extra bases."


----------



## Synthaholic

9/11 inside job said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cubs have a 1 game playoff against the Pirates Wednesday night.
> 
> Go Cubs!  Arriata is starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Cubs get to the world series because it has been so damn long but with the game being played in pittsburgh its not going to happen.
> 
> your looking at one and done.the reds two years ago went to pittsburgh and the one game playoff and lost with the crowd rattling the pitcher the crowds are so loud there. Baumgardner of the Giants is a special kind of pitcher so it did not bother him.
> 
> the Bucs have too much playoff experience and the Cubs are a young team that has just now learned how to win.Time to start looking forward to next year and just be happy they finally had a winning season.
Click to expand...

We'll see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

As expected...the Stros win.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> As expected...the Stros win.



Don't you mean the Wankees lose?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> As expected...the Stros win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean the Wankees lose?
Click to expand...


   It's all the same to me....good.


----------



## Papageorgio

So the Astro's won the wild card? Weren't they up in their division by 8-10 games and had to wait until the last day to secure a wild card spot?  And the Yankees? Did they finish over .500? So it's KC, Toronto, Texas and Houston. Did any of those four teams finish with a better record than St. Louis, Pittsburgh or the Cubs?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?

The AL series will be fun.

So will the NL.

Sit back and enjoy it.

I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> So the Astro's won the wild card? Weren't they up in their division by 8-10 games and had to wait until the last day to secure a wild card spot?  And the Yankees? Did they finish over .500? So it's KC, Toronto, Texas and Houston. Did any of those four teams finish with a better record than St. Louis, Pittsburgh or the Cubs?



   Shouldn't that be "Ultimate whiner?"


----------



## mdk

Huge game tonight for my Buccos! I'll be glued to the telly.


----------



## Old Yeller

CC was on NYY many years.  Travel, workouts, clubhouse, meetings and nobody said or knew anything? Come on!  I Don't buy it.  Some days as long as 20 hours trapped on planes, bus, auto with same guys. I will  say this has to be a case of BAD MGT top to bottom.  200mil+++ payroll and MGT is not aware?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Keuchel should make mince meat out of the Yankees tonight.
> 
> "Keuchel, the Houston ace who is a strong American League Cy Young candidate, is 2-0 against the Yanks this year with a 0.00 ERA. He’s beaten them in Houston and in the Bronx. In 16 innings, he’s whiffed 21 Yankees and walked one, allowing nine hits, only one for extra bases."



you called that one. love it that you called it correctly since i so much hate the yankees.

Now if only the cardinals get knocked out from going to the series i will really be happy.they are the team from the NL I hate. that would be the worst thing in baseball that could possibly happen to me is if the cards and yankees ever faced each in the world series.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> Huge game tonight for my Buccos! I'll be glued to the telly.



I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.

Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.

My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.

do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?

The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.

Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.


I am hoping for Kc and pittsburgh and if it doesnt work out for pittsburgh,then KC and LA would be awesome as well.


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge game tonight for my Buccos! I'll be glued to the telly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.
> 
> Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.
> 
> My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.
> 
> do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?
> 
> The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.
> 
> Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.
Click to expand...


It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge game tonight for my Buccos! I'll be glued to the telly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.
> 
> Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.
> 
> My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.
> 
> do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?
> 
> The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.
> 
> Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
Click to expand...


Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right. 

who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

9/11 inside job said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keuchel should make mince meat out of the Yankees tonight.
> 
> "Keuchel, the Houston ace who is a strong American League Cy Young candidate, is 2-0 against the Yanks this year with a 0.00 ERA. He’s beaten them in Houston and in the Bronx. In 16 innings, he’s whiffed 21 Yankees and walked one, allowing nine hits, only one for extra bases."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you called that one. love it that you called it correctly since i so much hate the yankees.
> 
> Now if only the cardinals get knocked out from going to the series i will really be happy.they are the team from the NL I hate. that would be the worst thing in baseball that could possibly happen to me is if the cards and yankees ever faced each in the world series.
Click to expand...


  It was pretty much a no brainer when you add Tanakas penchant for giving up the long ball,and the Astros being one of the best at hitting em,to Keuchels past dominance of the yankees.


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge game tonight for my Buccos! I'll be glued to the telly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.
> 
> Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.
> 
> My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.
> 
> do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?
> 
> The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.
> 
> Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
Click to expand...


The Cards.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge game tonight for my Buccos! I'll be glued to the telly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.
> 
> Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.
> 
> My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.
> 
> do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?
> 
> The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.
> 
> Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards.
Click to expand...

thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.


----------



## Papageorgio

JakeStarkey said:


> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.



No sour grapes, I don't like the Yankees or the Astros. You seem to imply things that are not in a post. I stated facts, I know you can't deal with facts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sour grapes, I don't like the Yankees or the Astros. You seem to imply things that are not in a post. I stated facts, I know you can't deal with facts.
Click to expand...


   What exactly does your dislike for a particular team have to do with facts?


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sour grapes, I don't like the Yankees or the Astros. You seem to imply things that are not in a post. I stated facts, I know you can't deal with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly does your dislike for a particular team have to do with facts?
Click to expand...


What does posting facts have to do with sour grapes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sour grapes, I don't like the Yankees or the Astros. You seem to imply things that are not in a post. I stated facts, I know you can't deal with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly does your dislike for a particular team have to do with facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does posting facts have to do with sour grapes?
Click to expand...



The Stros overcame and made it to the post season yet you feel they're undeserving for some reason.
  That sounds like whining.


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sour grapes, I don't like the Yankees or the Astros. You seem to imply things that are not in a post. I stated facts, I know you can't deal with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly does your dislike for a particular team have to do with facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does posting facts have to do with sour grapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Stros overcame and made it to the post season yet you feel they're undeserving for some reason.
> That sounds like whining.
Click to expand...


I don't care if they play in the post season. I stated facts. Not a fan of the Astros. Why do you care?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sour grapes, I don't like the Yankees or the Astros. You seem to imply things that are not in a post. I stated facts, I know you can't deal with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly does your dislike for a particular team have to do with facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does posting facts have to do with sour grapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Stros overcame and made it to the post season yet you feel they're undeserving for some reason.
> That sounds like whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if they play in the post season. I stated facts. Not a fan of the Astros. Why do you care?
Click to expand...


     Just curious why you hate my team.
  Did they kick your teams ass this year?


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sour grapes, I don't like the Yankees or the Astros. You seem to imply things that are not in a post. I stated facts, I know you can't deal with facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does your dislike for a particular team have to do with facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does posting facts have to do with sour grapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Stros overcame and made it to the post season yet you feel they're undeserving for some reason.
> That sounds like whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if they play in the post season. I stated facts. Not a fan of the Astros. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious why you hate my team.
> Did they kick your teams ass this year?
Click to expand...

I don't hate the Astros, I don't care about them, unless they play the Cubs. Several years ago the Trailblazers fell apart and I like them. It didn't change the fact that near the end of the season they barely made the playoffs. 

Why do you whine and cry about facts?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does your dislike for a particular team have to do with facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does posting facts have to do with sour grapes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Stros overcame and made it to the post season yet you feel they're undeserving for some reason.
> That sounds like whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if they play in the post season. I stated facts. Not a fan of the Astros. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious why you hate my team.
> Did they kick your teams ass this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate the Astros, I don't care about them, unless they play the Cubs. Several years ago the Trailblazers fell apart and I like them. It didn't change the fact that near the end of the season they barely made the playoffs.
> 
> Why do you whine and cry about facts?
Click to expand...


  What does barely making the post season have to do with anything?
Are the Cubs not a wildcard team as well?


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does posting facts have to do with sour grapes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stros overcame and made it to the post season yet you feel they're undeserving for some reason.
> That sounds like whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if they play in the post season. I stated facts. Not a fan of the Astros. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious why you hate my team.
> Did they kick your teams ass this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate the Astros, I don't care about them, unless they play the Cubs. Several years ago the Trailblazers fell apart and I like them. It didn't change the fact that near the end of the season they barely made the playoffs.
> 
> Why do you whine and cry about facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does barely making the post season have to do with anything?
> Are the Cubs not a wildcard team as well?
Click to expand...


I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The yankees got beat, so live with it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stros overcame and made it to the post season yet you feel they're undeserving for some reason.
> That sounds like whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if they play in the post season. I stated facts. Not a fan of the Astros. Why do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious why you hate my team.
> Did they kick your teams ass this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate the Astros, I don't care about them, unless they play the Cubs. Several years ago the Trailblazers fell apart and I like them. It didn't change the fact that near the end of the season they barely made the playoffs.
> 
> Why do you whine and cry about facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does barely making the post season have to do with anything?
> Are the Cubs not a wildcard team as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.
Click to expand...


   You didnt point out any facts.
I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.


----------



## Papageorgio

JakeStarkey said:


> The yankees got beat, so live with it.



I'm happy they are gone. I can't stand the Yankees, I dislike them more than I do the Astros.


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if they play in the post season. I stated facts. Not a fan of the Astros. Why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious why you hate my team.
> Did they kick your teams ass this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate the Astros, I don't care about them, unless they play the Cubs. Several years ago the Trailblazers fell apart and I like them. It didn't change the fact that near the end of the season they barely made the playoffs.
> 
> Why do you whine and cry about facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does barely making the post season have to do with anything?
> Are the Cubs not a wildcard team as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
Click to expand...

Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious why you hate my team.
> Did they kick your teams ass this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate the Astros, I don't care about them, unless they play the Cubs. Several years ago the Trailblazers fell apart and I like them. It didn't change the fact that near the end of the season they barely made the playoffs.
> 
> Why do you whine and cry about facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does barely making the post season have to do with anything?
> Are the Cubs not a wildcard team as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
Click to expand...


  Fact is the Stros are in the post season.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Stros are where they belong, and the Angels and Mariners and As got the 12 inch long.


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate the Astros, I don't care about them, unless they play the Cubs. Several years ago the Trailblazers fell apart and I like them. It didn't change the fact that near the end of the season they barely made the playoffs.
> 
> Why do you whine and cry about facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does barely making the post season have to do with anything?
> Are the Cubs not a wildcard team as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
Click to expand...


Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.

No go on your whine, and get some cheese.


----------



## Papageorgio

JakeStarkey said:


> Stros are where they belong, and the Angels and Mariners and As got the 12 inch long.



We're the A's or the Mariners even in the wild card race? Seriously, you are brain damaged.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa, the sour grapes don't taste so good, do they?
> 
> The AL series will be fun.
> 
> So will the NL.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> I would like to see Houston and the Cubs, if not the Dodgers and KC.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for Kc and pittsburgh and if it doesnt work out for pittsburgh,then KC and LA would be awesome as well.
Click to expand...


I thought the Cubs were your favorite team, yet you want to see the Pirates in the World Series? Okay then.


----------



## Papageorgio

Cubs are trying to give me a heart attack.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cubs have a 1 game playoff against the Pirates Wednesday night.
> 
> Go Cubs!  Arriata is starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Cubs get to the world series because it has been so damn long but with the game being played in pittsburgh its not going to happen.
> 
> your looking at one and done.the reds two years ago went to pittsburgh and the one game playoff and lost with the crowd rattling the pitcher the crowds are so loud there. Baumgardner of the Giants is a special kind of pitcher so it did not bother him.
> 
> the Bucs have too much playoff experience and the Cubs are a young team that has just now learned how to win.Time to start looking forward to next year and just be happy they finally had a winning season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see.
Click to expand...



*bump*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Papageorgio said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stros are where they belong, and the Angels and Mariners and As got the 12 inch long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're the A's or the Mariners even in the wild card race? Seriously, you are brain damaged.
Click to expand...

You got the 12" long, too, papa.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does barely making the post season have to do with anything?
> Are the Cubs not a wildcard team as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
Click to expand...


  I'm not the one whining. 
You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
Click to expand...

I remember my startlement when I was reading that many of the experts thought the Stros' pitching was only mediocre.  I said then that it was not mediocre talent at all, and if it held up the team could make it to the playoffs.

To win in KC, Houston is going to have to hit for a good average, which will be a challenge.  They will have to run like crazy on the bases, the talent for which they excel, leading the league in stolen bases as well as home runs.  I think KC will take the series.  Toronto and Texas are toss ups.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember my startlement when I was reading that many of the experts thought the Stros' pitching was only mediocre.  I said then that it was not mediocre talent at all, and if it held up the team could make it to the playoffs.
> 
> To win in KC, Houston is going to have to hit for a good average, which will be a challenge.  They will have to run like crazy on the bases, the talent for which they excel, leading the league in stolen bases as well as home runs.  I think KC will take the series.  Toronto and Texas are toss ups.
Click to expand...


  It should be interesting.
KC has some good pitching and the Stros bats are insane.
   The Stros have a better ERA and they get more hits.
  Than you have this....

     "Kansas City struggled to muster much offense against the Astros in their two series this year, limping to a 2-4 record. The Royals were swept just four times this year - one of those sweeps occurred in Houston"


----------



## JakeStarkey

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember my startlement when I was reading that many of the experts thought the Stros' pitching was only mediocre.  I said then that it was not mediocre talent at all, and if it held up the team could make it to the playoffs.
> 
> To win in KC, Houston is going to have to hit for a good average, which will be a challenge.  They will have to run like crazy on the bases, the talent for which they excel, leading the league in stolen bases as well as home runs.  I think KC will take the series.  Toronto and Texas are toss ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be interesting.
> KC has some good pitching and the Stros bats are insane.
> The Stros have a better ERA and they get more hits.
> Than you have this....
> 
> "Kansas City struggled to muster much offense against the Astros in their two series this year, limping to a 2-4 record. The Royals were swept just four times this year - one of those sweeps occurred in Houston"
Click to expand...

Yeah, the Houston team has a chance, so we will see what we will see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember my startlement when I was reading that many of the experts thought the Stros' pitching was only mediocre.  I said then that it was not mediocre talent at all, and if it held up the team could make it to the playoffs.
> 
> To win in KC, Houston is going to have to hit for a good average, which will be a challenge.  They will have to run like crazy on the bases, the talent for which they excel, leading the league in stolen bases as well as home runs.  I think KC will take the series.  Toronto and Texas are toss ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be interesting.
> KC has some good pitching and the Stros bats are insane.
> The Stros have a better ERA and they get more hits.
> Than you have this....
> 
> "Kansas City struggled to muster much offense against the Astros in their two series this year, limping to a 2-4 record. The Royals were swept just four times this year - one of those sweeps occurred in Houston"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the Houston team has a chance, so we will see what we will see.
Click to expand...


   I would have to say they have more than a chance judging from the regular season record.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember my startlement when I was reading that many of the experts thought the Stros' pitching was only mediocre.  I said then that it was not mediocre talent at all, and if it held up the team could make it to the playoffs.
> 
> To win in KC, Houston is going to have to hit for a good average, which will be a challenge.  They will have to run like crazy on the bases, the talent for which they excel, leading the league in stolen bases as well as home runs.  I think KC will take the series.  Toronto and Texas are toss ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be interesting.
> KC has some good pitching and the Stros bats are insane.
> The Stros have a better ERA and they get more hits.
> Than you have this....
> 
> "Kansas City struggled to muster much offense against the Astros in their two series this year, limping to a 2-4 record. The Royals were swept just four times this year - one of those sweeps occurred in Houston"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the Houston team has a chance, so we will see what we will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to say they have more than a chance judging from the regular season record.
Click to expand...

The KC stadium is does not favor the long ball and Houston does not hit for high average.  They are going to have to manufacture runs mostly on the lines of small ball.  They lead the league in SBs, so, yes, they certainly have a chance.  I would not favor them.  But I hope for them.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge game tonight for my Buccos! I'll be glued to the telly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.
> 
> Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.
> 
> My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.
> 
> do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?
> 
> The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.
> 
> Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
Click to expand...

Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

TheOldSchool said:


> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?


I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.


----------



## TheOldSchool

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.
Click to expand...

Terrible year.  But hey Redskins 2 - 2 and the rest of the division looks like shit!  Playoffs with a 6 - 10 record???  I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

TheOldSchool said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible year.  But hey Redskins 2 - 2 and the rest of the division looks like shit!  Playoffs with a 6 - 10 record???  I'll keep my fingers crossed!
Click to expand...

I don't watch NFL. It's the Free Bird/Stairway to Heaven/Mustang Sally of sports.
If MLB adopted NFL rules, the pitching mound would be level and 65' from the plate and all home run fences would be 300 ft.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible year.  But hey Redskins 2 - 2 and the rest of the division looks like shit!  Playoffs with a 6 - 10 record???  I'll keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't watch NFL. It's the Free Bird/Stairway to Heaven/Mustang Sally of sports.
> If MLB adopted NFL rules, the pitching mound would be level and 65' from the plate and all home run fences would be 300 ft.
Click to expand...


Agreed on the first point, in that beisbol is the thinking man's game.

But on the latter --- you'd double the length of the game and end up with the scores you have in the NFL now.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible year.  But hey Redskins 2 - 2 and the rest of the division looks like shit!  Playoffs with a 6 - 10 record???  I'll keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't watch NFL. It's the Free Bird/Stairway to Heaven/Mustang Sally of sports.
> If MLB adopted NFL rules, the pitching mound would be level and 65' from the plate and all home run fences would be 300 ft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the first point, in that beisbol is the thinking man's game.
> 
> But on the latter --- you'd double the length of the game and end up with the scores you have in the NFL now.
Click to expand...


Six innings, two outs per inning and the double digit scores would be what they are after.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.
> 
> Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.
> 
> My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.
> 
> do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?
> 
> The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.
> 
> Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
Click to expand...




RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this wasnt a one game playoff,that it was the last game to see who would go to the world series in the NL because they are my two favorite teams in the NL.
> 
> Cubs have always been my fave in the NL and I became a fan of the Bucs when Hurdle became their manager,I would still like them regardless if Hurdle wasnt their manager since i like to see the small market teams like the royals and pirates do well.
> 
> My royals made it to the world series last year,I hope your pirates make it next year if not this year. as long as it is the bucs,cubs or dodgers i dont care,I like all those teams.
> 
> do you agree with my earlier post that the Cubs pitcher will get rattled by the loud crowd there same as that Reds pitcher did a couple years ago?
> 
> The baseball announcers correctly called it last year after just the first inning or so that they did not think the crowd would have no effect on Baumgardner so it will depend on what they say when we will find out for sure but from what YOU know about their pitcher,do you think he will? I think he will.
> 
> Baum is a rare special pitcher who overwhelms you with his stuff and can block out a loud noisy crowd when falling behind so it did not bother him as the announcers correctly predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
Click to expand...


Its the combination of two things.

I hate saint louis fans because they whined about how bad it felt to lose the football cardinals,they knew how bad it felt to have something stolen from them yet what do they go and do? they go out and do the same thing and steal the Rams from LA.fucking hypocrites. that was the darkest and most depressing moment in my life when they took the Rams,

Not only are they hypocrites they are bandwagon fans,they never even wanted them in the first place.the first four years they were there and were horrible,that stadium was half empty all the time.wasnt till they went to the superbowl that they started supporting them.what a bunch of a holes.

second reason is this.

Report -- FBI investigating St. Louis Cardinals for hacking Houston Astros' database

It looks like they are such a great team because they are the patriots of the NFL. Tony Larussa  is friends with Belicheat.Looks like Belicheat  has taught them well how to cheat.

If Belicheat is hanging around the cardinals stadium talking with LA Russa,then the cardinals stink to high heaven,something smells really bad here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible year.  But hey Redskins 2 - 2 and the rest of the division looks like shit!  Playoffs with a 6 - 10 record???  I'll keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't watch NFL. It's the Free Bird/Stairway to Heaven/Mustang Sally of sports.
> If MLB adopted NFL rules, the pitching mound would be level and 65' from the plate and all home run fences would be 300 ft.
Click to expand...


with the way commissioner Goddel has had his head up patriots owner Robert Krafts ass all these years and with the way they get special treatment the rest of the NFL teams dont get and are the rich spoiled brats of the NFL,I have had it with the NFL the fact that Kraft is allowed to remain owner of the team.I just watch old NFL games now for the most part.

FUCK THE NFL.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

9/11 inside job said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing to see two very very good teams battle it out in sudden death. I am very excited but it should prove to be a great game. The crowd will play into the Pirates favor for sure, whether it fucks with the pitcher remains to be seen. lol. You can feel the electricity in the air, playoffs baby! Wohoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the combination of two things.
> 
> I hate saint louis fans because they whined about how bad it felt to lose the football cardinals,they knew how bad it felt to have something stolen from them yet what do they go and do? they go out and do the same thing and steal the Rams from LA.fucking hypocrites. that was the darkest and most depressing moment in my life when they took the Rams,
> 
> Not only are they hypocrites they are bandwagon fans,they never even wanted them in the first place.the first four years they were there and were horrible,that stadium was half empty all the time.wasnt till they went to the superbowl that they started supporting them.what a bunch of a holes.
> 
> second reason is this.
> 
> Report -- FBI investigating St. Louis Cardinals for hacking Houston Astros' database
> 
> It looks like they are such a great team because they are the patriots of the NFL. Tony Larussa  is friends with Belicheat.Looks like Belicheat  has taught them well how to cheat.
> 
> If Belicheat is hanging around the cardinals stadium talking with LA Russa,then the cardinals stink to high heaven,something smells really bad here.
Click to expand...

You're comparing football fans to baseball fans. Apples and oranges in St Louis.
LaRussa doesn't cheat. He just wins. I assume that's really the same reason people don't like Belichek. I don't even watch NFL but that deflated football thing was ridiculous. Football air pressure doesn't make a team dominate the line of scrimmage which is where football games are won and lost. Even in the NFL.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

9/11 inside job said:


> FUCK THE NFL.



I'm not fond enough of the NFL to even consider kissing it.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too early for Baseball right?
> 
> Lots of story lines going on this year.
> 
> What's your team and what are your predictions?
> 
> My team is the Nationals and my 1st prediction is that Stephen Strasburg and Bryce Harper are about to BLOW UP!  And *cough* Max Scherzer *cough* Jordan Zimmerman *cough* Doug Fister *cough* Gio Gonzalez *cough**cough**cough* The Nationals FUCKING RULE!!!
> 
> 2nd Prediction: everyone will boo A-Rod
> 
> 3rd Prediction:  the Padres will be awful
> 
> 4th Prediction:  The Cubs win a lot?
> 
> World Series Champion:  The Washington Fucking Nationals
> 
> How about you all?
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible year.  But hey Redskins 2 - 2 and the rest of the division looks like shit!  Playoffs with a 6 - 10 record???  I'll keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't watch NFL. It's the Free Bird/Stairway to Heaven/Mustang Sally of sports.
> If MLB adopted NFL rules, the pitching mound would be level and 65' from the plate and all home run fences would be 300 ft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the first point, in that beisbol is the thinking man's game.
> 
> But on the latter --- you'd double the length of the game and end up with the scores you have in the NFL now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Six innings, two outs per inning and the double digit scores would be what they are after.
Click to expand...


Pffft.  What you have there is the sports equivalent of a doughnut.  All splash, no sense of tension and resolution.  You lose the poetry.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the crowd support there for sure will play in favor of the Bucs because like you said,you can feel the electricity in the air there and the players feed off it. I dont think their pitcher will be able  to deal with it if he falls behind like Baum was able to is my hunch. we'll see tonight if my hunch is right.
> 
> who does the winner of this game go on to play after tonight by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the combination of two things.
> 
> I hate saint louis fans because they whined about how bad it felt to lose the football cardinals,they knew how bad it felt to have something stolen from them yet what do they go and do? they go out and do the same thing and steal the Rams from LA.fucking hypocrites. that was the darkest and most depressing moment in my life when they took the Rams,
> 
> Not only are they hypocrites they are bandwagon fans,they never even wanted them in the first place.the first four years they were there and were horrible,that stadium was half empty all the time.wasnt till they went to the superbowl that they started supporting them.what a bunch of a holes.
> 
> second reason is this.
> 
> Report -- FBI investigating St. Louis Cardinals for hacking Houston Astros' database
> 
> It looks like they are such a great team because they are the patriots of the NFL. Tony Larussa  is friends with Belicheat.Looks like Belicheat  has taught them well how to cheat.
> 
> If Belicheat is hanging around the cardinals stadium talking with LA Russa,then the cardinals stink to high heaven,something smells really bad here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're comparing football fans to baseball fans. Apples and oranges in St Louis.
> LaRussa doesn't cheat. He just wins. I assume that's really the same reason people don't like Belichek. I don't even watch NFL but that deflated football thing was ridiculous. Football air pressure doesn't make a team dominate the line of scrimmage which is where football games are won and lost. Even in the NFL.
Click to expand...


No your post is the only thing rediculous.

Pure BS that Belicheat doesnt cheat. the reason the cheats have been in so many superbowls is they had to cheat their way to get there plain and simple.

For instance deflated footballs is a huge advantage in throwing them for that team in the cold plus the chances of fumbling are far more greater with a properly inflated football than one that it underinflated hense WHY the cheatriots have led the league so many years in not fumbling the balls versus other teams.

sorry but I will take the words over many former NFL players that have said they are cheaters INCLUDING Bradys own former idol joe montana and a former center of his that played on three superbowls.i think THEY all have just a little more credibility than you do.

so again,for La russa to hang around that criminal BeliCHEAT,sorry but i refuse to root for a team that has a former  manager of theirs that hangs around that criminal.

oh and if you were not on a deserted inland you would know the refs have been in the pockets of Kraft ever since he took ownership of the team that they have been in one scandal after another scandal since they won their first superbowl.

people hate Belicheat cause he wins? of really? I could not stand him back in cleveland when he was with the Browns and had only one winning season in the five years he was there.thats why I have to laugh at the idiots who say he is the greatest coach of all time because he was a complete failure at cleveland before he came to NE.

He was a complete loser at cleveland and then comes to NE  and  has his first losing season there with bledsoe as his quarterback and then the next year tom brady comes and saves his ass from the toilet and turns their franchise around and now Belicheat is all of a sudden a great coach?

Oh and for the record,I have always been a huge fan of La russa until i saw that pic this past summer of him hanging out with Belicheat.

pick another topic because i just owned you and took you to school that belicheat is a cheater,your ass was OWNED.


Belicheat was getting desperate when he came to NE.He did not want to be remembered as a failure his whole life as he was in cleveland so with a corrupt owner behind him,he cheated his whole way to six superbowls.plain and simple.

this is the biggest scandal and sports history since the black sox.anybody who denys that reality is a complete idiot.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I waited 34 years for a team here and share your disappointment in what should have been at the very least a playoff year. Riggleman's revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible year.  But hey Redskins 2 - 2 and the rest of the division looks like shit!  Playoffs with a 6 - 10 record???  I'll keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't watch NFL. It's the Free Bird/Stairway to Heaven/Mustang Sally of sports.
> If MLB adopted NFL rules, the pitching mound would be level and 65' from the plate and all home run fences would be 300 ft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the first point, in that beisbol is the thinking man's game.
> 
> But on the latter --- you'd double the length of the game and end up with the scores you have in the NFL now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Six innings, two outs per inning and the double digit scores would be what they are after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft.  What you have there is the sports equivalent of a doughnut.  All splash, no sense of tension and resolution.  You lose the poetry.
Click to expand...

You're preaching to the choir.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

9/11 inside job said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the combination of two things.
> 
> I hate saint louis fans because they whined about how bad it felt to lose the football cardinals,they knew how bad it felt to have something stolen from them yet what do they go and do? they go out and do the same thing and steal the Rams from LA.fucking hypocrites. that was the darkest and most depressing moment in my life when they took the Rams,
> 
> Not only are they hypocrites they are bandwagon fans,they never even wanted them in the first place.the first four years they were there and were horrible,that stadium was half empty all the time.wasnt till they went to the superbowl that they started supporting them.what a bunch of a holes.
> 
> second reason is this.
> 
> Report -- FBI investigating St. Louis Cardinals for hacking Houston Astros' database
> 
> It looks like they are such a great team because they are the patriots of the NFL. Tony Larussa  is friends with Belicheat.Looks like Belicheat  has taught them well how to cheat.
> 
> If Belicheat is hanging around the cardinals stadium talking with LA Russa,then the cardinals stink to high heaven,something smells really bad here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're comparing football fans to baseball fans. Apples and oranges in St Louis.
> LaRussa doesn't cheat. He just wins. I assume that's really the same reason people don't like Belichek. I don't even watch NFL but that deflated football thing was ridiculous. Football air pressure doesn't make a team dominate the line of scrimmage which is where football games are won and lost. Even in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post is the only thing rediculous.
> 
> Pure BS that Belicheat doesnt cheat. the reason the cheats have been in so many superbowls is they had to cheat their way to get there plain and simple.
> 
> For instance deflated footballs is a huge advantage in throwing them for that team in the cold plus the chances of fumbling are far more greater with a properly inflated football than one that it underinflated hense WHY the cheatriots have led the league so many years in not fumbling the balls versus other teams.
> 
> sorry but I will take the words over many former NFL players that have said they are cheaters INCLUDING Bradys own former idol joe montana and a former center of his that played on three superbowls.i think THEY all have just a little more credibility than you do.
> 
> so again,for La russa to hang around that criminal BeliCHEAT,sorry but i refuse to root for a team that has a former  manager of theirs that hangs around that criminal.
> 
> oh and if you were not on a deserted inland you would know the refs have been in the pockets of Kraft ever since he took ownership of the team that they have been in one scandal after another scandal since they won their first superbowl.
> 
> people hate Belicheat cause he wins? of really? I could not stand him back in cleveland when he was with the Browns and had only one winning season in the five years he was there.thats why I have to laugh at the idiots who say he is the greatest coach of all time because he was a complete failure at cleveland before he came to NE.
> 
> He was a complete loser at cleveland and then comes to NE  and  has his first losing season there with bledsoe as his quarterback and then the next year tom brady comes and saves his ass from the toilet and turns their franchise around and now Belicheat is all of a sudden a great coach?
> 
> Oh and for the record,I have always been a huge fan of La russa until i saw that pic this past summer of him hanging out with Belicheat.
> 
> pick another topic because i just owned you and took you to school that belicheat is a cheater,your ass was OWNED.
> 
> 
> Belicheat was getting desperate when he came to NE.He did not want to be remembered as a failure his whole life as he was in cleveland so with a corrupt owner behind him,he cheated his whole way to six superbowls.plain and simple.
> 
> this is the biggest scandal and sports history since the black sox.anybody who denys that reality is a complete idiot.
Click to expand...

I don't really care about what you or anyone thinks of Belichek or the Patriots or the NFL, etc. I don't watch NFL.
But if you really think the air in a football will have more impact than winning the LOS then you don't really understand football, even at the NFL level.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i thought. whichever teams wins this game tonight i sure hope they can take the cards.thats the one team in the NL i cannot stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the combination of two things.
> 
> I hate saint louis fans because they whined about how bad it felt to lose the football cardinals,they knew how bad it felt to have something stolen from them yet what do they go and do? they go out and do the same thing and steal the Rams from LA.fucking hypocrites. that was the darkest and most depressing moment in my life when they took the Rams,
> 
> Not only are they hypocrites they are bandwagon fans,they never even wanted them in the first place.the first four years they were there and were horrible,that stadium was half empty all the time.wasnt till they went to the superbowl that they started supporting them.what a bunch of a holes.
> 
> second reason is this.
> 
> Report -- FBI investigating St. Louis Cardinals for hacking Houston Astros' database
> 
> It looks like they are such a great team because they are the patriots of the NFL. Tony Larussa  is friends with Belicheat.Looks like Belicheat  has taught them well how to cheat.
> 
> If Belicheat is hanging around the cardinals stadium talking with LA Russa,then the cardinals stink to high heaven,something smells really bad here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're comparing football fans to baseball fans. Apples and oranges in St Louis.
> LaRussa doesn't cheat. He just wins. I assume that's really the same reason people don't like Belichek. I don't even watch NFL but that deflated football thing was ridiculous. Football air pressure doesn't make a team dominate the line of scrimmage which is where football games are won and lost. Even in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post is the only thing rediculous.
> 
> Pure BS that Belicheat doesnt cheat. the reason the cheats have been in so many superbowls is they had to cheat their way to get there plain and simple.
> 
> For instance deflated footballs is a huge advantage in throwing them for that team in the cold plus the chances of fumbling are far more greater with a properly inflated football than one that it underinflated hense WHY the cheatriots have led the league so many years in not fumbling the balls versus other teams.
> 
> sorry but I will take the words over many former NFL players that have said they are cheaters INCLUDING Bradys own former idol joe montana and a former center of his that played on three superbowls.i think THEY all have just a little more credibility than you do.
> 
> so again,for La russa to hang around that criminal BeliCHEAT,sorry but i refuse to root for a team that has a former  manager of theirs that hangs around that criminal.
> 
> oh and if you were not on a deserted inland you would know the refs have been in the pockets of Kraft ever since he took ownership of the team that they have been in one scandal after another scandal since they won their first superbowl.
> 
> people hate Belicheat cause he wins? of really? I could not stand him back in cleveland when he was with the Browns and had only one winning season in the five years he was there.thats why I have to laugh at the idiots who say he is the greatest coach of all time because he was a complete failure at cleveland before he came to NE.
> 
> He was a complete loser at cleveland and then comes to NE  and  has his first losing season there with bledsoe as his quarterback and then the next year tom brady comes and saves his ass from the toilet and turns their franchise around and now Belicheat is all of a sudden a great coach?
> 
> Oh and for the record,I have always been a huge fan of La russa until i saw that pic this past summer of him hanging out with Belicheat.
> 
> pick another topic because i just owned you and took you to school that belicheat is a cheater,your ass was OWNED.
> 
> 
> Belicheat was getting desperate when he came to NE.He did not want to be remembered as a failure his whole life as he was in cleveland so with a corrupt owner behind him,he cheated his whole way to six superbowls.plain and simple.
> 
> this is the biggest scandal and sports history since the black sox.anybody who denys that reality is a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care about what you or anyone thinks of Belichek or the Patriots or the NFL, etc. I don't watch NFL.
> But if you really think the air in a football will have more impact than winning the LOS then you don't really understand football, even at the NFL level.
Click to expand...



yeah i can see you dont watch football the fact that you are so ignorant about it how it does indeed have such a huge impact.

AGAIN,sorry but i think former NFL players INCLUDING his own idol joe montana and  his own former center that played on three superbowls with Brady who have all came out and called him a cheater all have just a LITTLE more credibility than you do.

no wonder you dont watch it,you are completely ignorant on the subject.


dont enter a debate if you arent going to read the entire post that takes you to school.


dont know why i bother posting this link since you wont read it the fact you obviously did not read my last post but oh well,here it goes.

Here's The Advantage Of Deflated Footballs - Business Insider

oh and love how you played dodgeball with my question on your theory that i hate him because he wins when i asked you then WHY did i hate him when he was with cleveland when he was a loser?

that was one of several points i made you ran tail away from.


that smiley in that avatar of yours is me laughing at you how you cant stand toe to toe in a debate.


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out a fact, sorry you can't deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
Click to expand...


Where did I state I had a problem? I want them to beat KC. You are very sensitive about the Astros. You dating a player or something?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## JakeStarkey

5 to 2, Astros.

KC at bat, bottom of 8th, two out none on.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> 5 to 2, Astros.
> 
> KC at bat, bottom of 8th, two out none on.


Houston wins.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt point out any facts.
> I dont know of any team in baseball that doesnt have a bad stretch at some point in the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I state I had a problem? I want them to beat KC. You are very sensitive about the Astros. You dating a player or something?
Click to expand...


  To tell you the truth I have way more invested in football and basketball.
Hell,I was a ballboy for the Rockets and I partied with Hakeem,Reed,Murphy and a host of other players.
  But as you just witnessed the Stros are no joke....

  Oh Yeah....
Fuck Y'all I'm From Texas!!!!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

9/11 inside job said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like the Cardinals? Because they've won a lot lately without having to buy teams the way the Yankees, Red Sox, Phillies and Dodgers can?
> You should respect their management success and their fan base's loyalty, baseball knowledge and courtesy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the combination of two things.
> 
> I hate saint louis fans because they whined about how bad it felt to lose the football cardinals,they knew how bad it felt to have something stolen from them yet what do they go and do? they go out and do the same thing and steal the Rams from LA.fucking hypocrites. that was the darkest and most depressing moment in my life when they took the Rams,
> 
> Not only are they hypocrites they are bandwagon fans,they never even wanted them in the first place.the first four years they were there and were horrible,that stadium was half empty all the time.wasnt till they went to the superbowl that they started supporting them.what a bunch of a holes.
> 
> second reason is this.
> 
> Report -- FBI investigating St. Louis Cardinals for hacking Houston Astros' database
> 
> It looks like they are such a great team because they are the patriots of the NFL. Tony Larussa  is friends with Belicheat.Looks like Belicheat  has taught them well how to cheat.
> 
> If Belicheat is hanging around the cardinals stadium talking with LA Russa,then the cardinals stink to high heaven,something smells really bad here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're comparing football fans to baseball fans. Apples and oranges in St Louis.
> LaRussa doesn't cheat. He just wins. I assume that's really the same reason people don't like Belichek. I don't even watch NFL but that deflated football thing was ridiculous. Football air pressure doesn't make a team dominate the line of scrimmage which is where football games are won and lost. Even in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post is the only thing rediculous.
> 
> Pure BS that Belicheat doesnt cheat. the reason the cheats have been in so many superbowls is they had to cheat their way to get there plain and simple.
> 
> For instance deflated footballs is a huge advantage in throwing them for that team in the cold plus the chances of fumbling are far more greater with a properly inflated football than one that it underinflated hense WHY the cheatriots have led the league so many years in not fumbling the balls versus other teams.
> 
> sorry but I will take the words over many former NFL players that have said they are cheaters INCLUDING Bradys own former idol joe montana and a former center of his that played on three superbowls.i think THEY all have just a little more credibility than you do.
> 
> so again,for La russa to hang around that criminal BeliCHEAT,sorry but i refuse to root for a team that has a former  manager of theirs that hangs around that criminal.
> 
> oh and if you were not on a deserted inland you would know the refs have been in the pockets of Kraft ever since he took ownership of the team that they have been in one scandal after another scandal since they won their first superbowl.
> 
> people hate Belicheat cause he wins? of really? I could not stand him back in cleveland when he was with the Browns and had only one winning season in the five years he was there.thats why I have to laugh at the idiots who say he is the greatest coach of all time because he was a complete failure at cleveland before he came to NE.
> 
> He was a complete loser at cleveland and then comes to NE  and  has his first losing season there with bledsoe as his quarterback and then the next year tom brady comes and saves his ass from the toilet and turns their franchise around and now Belicheat is all of a sudden a great coach?
> 
> Oh and for the record,I have always been a huge fan of La russa until i saw that pic this past summer of him hanging out with Belicheat.
> 
> pick another topic because i just owned you and took you to school that belicheat is a cheater,your ass was OWNED.
> 
> 
> Belicheat was getting desperate when he came to NE.He did not want to be remembered as a failure his whole life as he was in cleveland so with a corrupt owner behind him,he cheated his whole way to six superbowls.plain and simple.
> 
> this is the biggest scandal and sports history since the black sox.anybody who denys that reality is a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care about what you or anyone thinks of Belichek or the Patriots or the NFL, etc. I don't watch NFL.
> But if you really think the air in a football will have more impact than winning the LOS then you don't really understand football, even at the NFL level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i can see you dont watch football the fact that you are so ignorant about it how it does indeed have such a huge impact.
> 
> AGAIN,sorry but i think former NFL players INCLUDING his own idol joe montana and  his own former center that played on three superbowls with Brady who have all came out and called him a cheater all have just a LITTLE more credibility than you do.
> 
> no wonder you dont watch it,you are completely ignorant on the subject.
> 
> 
> dont enter a debate if you arent going to read the entire post that takes you to school.
> 
> 
> dont know why i bother posting this link since you wont read it the fact you obviously did not read my last post but oh well,here it goes.
> 
> Here's The Advantage Of Deflated Footballs - Business Insider
> 
> oh and love how you played dodgeball with my question on your theory that i hate him because he wins when i asked you then WHY did i hate him when he was with cleveland when he was a loser?
> 
> that was one of several points i made you ran tail away from.
> 
> 
> that smiley in that avatar of yours is me laughing at you how you cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
Click to expand...

How does a deflated football make a team win the LOS?


----------



## Papageorgio

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever dude, you don't like what I opted about your beloved Astros. I can deal with it, it looks like all you can do is cry about the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I state I had a problem? I want them to beat KC. You are very sensitive about the Astros. You dating a player or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I have way more invested in football and basketball.
> Hell,I was a ballboy for the Rockets and I partied with Hakeem,Reed,Murphy and a host of other players.
> But as you just witnessed the Stros are no joke....
> 
> Oh Yeah....
> Fuck Y'all I'm From Texas!!!!
Click to expand...


Rockets fan? That's right "Clutch City." All I can say is Damian Lillard. That is "Rip City!"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is the Stros are in the post season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Captain Obvious nice catch. I don't think I ever said they weren't. It took  the last weekend for the Astros who, had an 8 game lead in their division at one time to get the last Wild Card spot.
> 
> No go on your whine, and get some cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one whining.
> You seem to have a problem with the Stros making the post season,not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I state I had a problem? I want them to beat KC. You are very sensitive about the Astros. You dating a player or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I have way more invested in football and basketball.
> Hell,I was a ballboy for the Rockets and I partied with Hakeem,Reed,Murphy and a host of other players.
> But as you just witnessed the Stros are no joke....
> 
> Oh Yeah....
> Fuck Y'all I'm From Texas!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rockets fan? That's right "Clutch City." All I can say is Damian Lillard. That is "Rip City!"
Click to expand...


  "Crush City" is making the rounds for the Stros these days.
I guess it fits.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow anybody see the Royals game today? I was at work so i missed the exciting moment when they were down i believe 6-2 to the stros in the 8th inning and they came back to win. this generations whitey herzog,ned yost almost cost them this series just like he cost them the world series last year but so far my royals are still in it and i dont see them losing at home tomorrow.

also glad to see that the dodgers and cubs are still alive able to come back and split.its especially exciting for my cubs who have always been my favorite team in the NL and that keeps alive my dream of seeing the cubs and the royals face off in the world series.the cubs have Arrietta on the mound to start soon and they are at home so their is still an excellent chance i might just get my wish. Go cubbies.

Dodgers are not looking so good though since they split at HOME and their offense is not clicking and they dont have the services of Utley which is plain bullshit since had Tejada not been seriously hurt,it would never have been an issue and he never would have been suspended so its not looking good so far for my wish on the dodgers and cubs facing each other in the NL championship game.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cubs have a 1 game playoff against the Pirates Wednesday night.
> 
> Go Cubs!  Arriata is starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Cubs get to the world series because it has been so damn long but with the game being played in pittsburgh its not going to happen.
> 
> your looking at one and done.the reds two years ago went to pittsburgh and the one game playoff and lost with the crowd rattling the pitcher the crowds are so loud there. Baumgardner of the Giants is a special kind of pitcher so it did not bother him.
> 
> the Bucs have too much playoff experience and the Cubs are a young team that has just now learned how to win.Time to start looking forward to next year and just be happy they finally had a winning season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *bump*
Click to expand...

*bump*

Fuckin' Cubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cubs have a 1 game playoff against the Pirates Wednesday night.
> 
> Go Cubs!  Arriata is starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Cubs get to the world series because it has been so damn long but with the game being played in pittsburgh its not going to happen.
> 
> your looking at one and done.the reds two years ago went to pittsburgh and the one game playoff and lost with the crowd rattling the pitcher the crowds are so loud there. Baumgardner of the Giants is a special kind of pitcher so it did not bother him.
> 
> the Bucs have too much playoff experience and the Cubs are a young team that has just now learned how to win.Time to start looking forward to next year and just be happy they finally had a winning season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *bump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *bump*
> 
> Fuckin' Cubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Postseason is all about emotional momentum.  I believe the Cubs have it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cubs have a 1 game playoff against the Pirates Wednesday night.
> 
> Go Cubs!  Arriata is starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Cubs get to the world series because it has been so damn long but with the game being played in pittsburgh its not going to happen.
> 
> your looking at one and done.the reds two years ago went to pittsburgh and the one game playoff and lost with the crowd rattling the pitcher the crowds are so loud there. Baumgardner of the Giants is a special kind of pitcher so it did not bother him.
> 
> the Bucs have too much playoff experience and the Cubs are a young team that has just now learned how to win.Time to start looking forward to next year and just be happy they finally had a winning season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *bump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *bump*
> 
> Fuckin' Cubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Postseason is all about emotional momentum.  I believe the Cubs have it.
Click to expand...


they are just one victory away from the NL championship game.

They got to win tonight.They cant afford to try and win it on the road in stank louis.
The good thing is like you said,emotion has a lot to do with it.Thats why my Royals are so successful is because they have passion and display lots of emotion and never give up.they believe in each other.

The Cubs have that same swagger they do which bodes well for them tonight having the chance to wrap up the series tonight in chicago.Thats big having a 2 to 1 lead and having the chance to win it all at home.

The one thing that worrys me is Arrieta was not dominant last night so if he wasnt dominant,then thats not good news for tonight since he is their best pitcher.


----------



## Papageorgio

Cubbies up 3-1, we will see if they can put this one away or not.


----------



## DGS49

Cubs win.  Good karma.  Fukc the Cards...over-performing jerks.


----------



## Papageorgio

DGS49 said:


> Cubs win.  Good karma.  Fukc the Cards...over-performing jerks.



I'm not going to get to excited until they put away the Cards. I still have visions of the Cubs losing this thing.


----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


>



amen to that.as the ghost of harry carrey always said-cubs win,cubs win.

also the dodgers won last night as well so i was ESPECIALLY happy last night.It was a very good night for me even more so.That was a double whammy for me..

Now If the dodgers  can pull it off and come through tomorrow  night,i will get my dream matchup I want after all of having the Cubs face the dodgers to go to the world series.yahoo!!

and if my royals win tonight,i will be one step closer to being the happiest man alive on the planet-notice i said one step closer? and that is because my ultimate dream match up and fantasy dream come true is to have the royals win the american league pennant and make it back to the world series again with the dodgers and the cubs facing each other in the NL championship game since i will be happy as long as it is either the dodgers or cubs that make it.

I will be happy either way.I want the cubs to do it and win it all but I like the dodgers also so i would not mind if they made it to the world series either  so tonight go royals and tomorrow go dodgers.

I never cared in the past about what the dodgers did in the playoffs but this year I do because I want LA sports to be represented well for next year  for one OBVIOUS reason.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I haven't watched a playoff game this year but tonight seems like a good time to start.  Don't really care who wins between Royals and Astros. Probably prefer the Jays over the other 3. Texas is up 1-0 in that game behind Cole Hamels. 

Rangers traded for Hamels and the pundits all talked about a good move for 2016. They were sitting at 49-52, in third place in the American League West, eight games behind the first-place Astros. They were four games behind in the AL Wild Card standings, with seven teams in front of them. They look pretty good now, but I hope the Jays come back at home and win.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Treeshepherd

Encarnacion just hit it waayyyyyy out to tie the game in Toronto


----------



## namvet

Royals win 7-2

waiter, check please


----------



## Treeshepherd

What a great pickup Kendrys Morales was. Big improvement over Billy Butler. 

I gotta root for Jays over Royals. It's more like I'm rooting for Donaldson and Tulo. Should be a good series


----------



## namvet

Treeshepherd said:


> What a great pickup Kendrys Morales was. Big improvement over Billy Butler.
> 
> I gotta root for Jays over Royals. It's more like I'm rooting for Donaldson and Tulo. Should be a good series



Butler couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with a bucket a shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

Treeshepherd said:


> What a great pickup Kendrys Morales was. Big improvement over Billy Butler.
> 
> I gotta root for Jays over Royals. It's more like I'm rooting for Donaldson and Tulo. Should be a good series



I want the Cubs and whoever. I'll root for your Blue Jays until the World Series.


----------



## namvet

so we have to learn this O Canada song i guess


----------



## Papageorgio

This is a good time of year. NFL, NASCAR, MLB, NBA, NHL.


----------



## Papageorgio

namvet said:


> so we have to learn this O Canada song i guess



Check out the Sportscenter commercial with the Canadian National Anthem, pretty good.

It was meant for hockey season but...

ESPN: "This is SportsCenter: National Anthem" (2015) :30 (USA)


----------



## Treeshepherd

Cubs or Mets. Anyone but the Dodgers.


----------



## namvet

vid for all games

link


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> This is a good time of year. NFL, NASCAR, MLB, NBA, NHL.



One for five ain't bad...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> What a great pickup Kendrys Morales was. Big improvement over Billy Butler.
> 
> I gotta root for Jays over Royals. It's more like I'm rooting for Donaldson and Tulo. Should be a good series



agree with the first paragraph thats a no brainer.

Butler was good in the playoffs and came through for them last year during that time but he was worthless in the regular season for them.That is a major reason why the Royals offense was so much better this year than last year was Morales has had a huge impact and Moose has gotten so much better as well. Last year it was the pitching that carried them all year long.this year just the opposite.lol

I am one step closer to getting my wish of a dream matchup between the Royals and Cubs.my two favorite teams. crossing my fingers here.Go Royals.Go Cubs.

my wish did not happen in 84,the last time these two teams were in the championship game playing to  go to the world series,hopefully this time is different for me.

This year if the royals go to the world series and the cubs do as well  it will be a different story than last year where everybody outside the bay area all across the country were rooting for the royals.this year it would be just the opposite.lol


----------



## Treeshepherd

Royals won. Good for them. Toronto, good for them. Cubs win, awesome. 

Duck the Fodgers. Hoping Mets prevail, but really just waiting for Stanford vs UCLA


----------



## Papageorgio

Treeshepherd said:


> Royals won. Good for them. Toronto, good for them. Cubs win, awesome.
> 
> Duck the Fodgers. Hoping Mets prevail, but really just waiting for Stanford vs UCLA



I pretty much hate LA teams. Just some more than others.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> Royals won. Good for them. Toronto, good for them. Cubs win, awesome.
> 
> Duck the Fodgers. Hoping Mets prevail, but really just waiting for Stanford vs UCLA


 we  agree on everything here in the first paragraph obviously.lol

second one you got your wish i did not.was hoping for dodgers/cubs matchup.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Donaldson grounds out to end inning. First base coach approaches to take helmet. Donaldson throws helmet at him.....making him fetch it. 

Asshole.


----------



## ogibillm

LoneLaugher said:


> Donaldson grounds out to end inning. First base coach approaches to take helmet. Donaldson throws helmet at him.....making him fetch it.
> 
> Asshole.


Jays are showing their class - how long will Bautista pout about watching three strikes breeze by?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Of course the Royals won


----------



## ogibillm

Hell of a game from Volquez. I'm not going to say the Royals will sweep, but this isn't going 6 games


----------



## Sally Vater

I had the Royals returning to the World Series.  Looking good.


----------



## LoneLaugher

I've been a Met fan for over 40 years...and I'm rooting for them.....but my 93 y/o neighbor Pete.....a gem of a guy and a member of our greatest generation.....is a lifelong Cub fan. If the unthinkable happens and they beat my Mets......I'll have just as much fun rooting for the Cubs with my ol' drinking buddy.


----------



## ogibillm

Jose Bautista fakes tossing a ball to Royals crowd

Stay classy, Bautista


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sally Vater said:


> I had the Royals returning to the World Series.  Looking good.



You can bank on the Royals making it back to the series.they arent going to lose at home.

With the Royals winning last night,I am one step closer to seeing my dream matchup of the Royals and Cubs facing each other in the world series.

to no surprise people here at USMB and around the country as well  are always underestimating how good the Royals really are.

If they followed them all year long like I do,they would understand how this team is going to be dominant for at least the next couple of years or so because as good as they were last year,they are much better this year and have more depth.

Last year they had no offense for most the season.they had to lean heavily on their pitching which was dominant and carried them to the playoffs.

This year however,their offense is much improved and much better. for instance,last night if you watched the game,you would have heard the announcers say that they are the toughest team in baseball to strike out.

Now its the Cubs turn tonight,they now got to do their part tonight.Go Cubs.


----------



## LoneLaugher

How old are you?


----------



## namvet

Royals win game two 6-3 lead series 2-0

waiter, check please


----------



## namvet




----------



## LoneLaugher

Mets display excellence in all facets of the game in solid 4-2 win over Cubbies. 

Arietta/Thor meet tonight in what looks like a must win game for Chicago.

Game three and four pitching match-ups favor Mets.


----------



## Sally Vater

C'mon Cubs.  You better win today.


----------



## Pogo

namvet said:


>





LoneLaugher said:


> Mets display excellence in all facets of the game in solid 4-2 win over Cubbies.
> 
> Arietta/Thor meet tonight in what looks like a must win game for Chicago.
> 
> Game three and four pitching match-ups favor Mets.



Shite.  The wrong teams are winnin'.  

Gonna have to whip up some voodoo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LoneLaugher said:


> How old are you?





LoneLaugher said:


> How old are you?



evade the post and change the subject as always.

Hey Kid you are hardly one  to be asking that question the fact you run off with your tail between your legs when I expose how the cheatriots are  the greatest scandal in sports history.

since you keep evading my posts and wont even stay on topic,you are obviously butthurt how i proved you are ignorant about the game of football the fact you are acting so childish here.

Dont have time for kids so looks like my ignore list grows larger.the fact pooper clicked on a like for your post,i would be very worried if i were you.He used to stock me all the time on a thread of mine having some kind of obsession over me.

grow up kid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mets display excellence in all facets of the game in solid 4-2 win over Cubbies.
> 
> Arietta/Thor meet tonight in what looks like a must win game for Chicago.
> 
> Game three and four pitching match-ups favor Mets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shite.  The wrong teams are winnin'.
> 
> Gonna have to whip up some voodoo.
Click to expand...


Halfway right there.lol.

The right team from the american league  the Royals are winning but The Cubs aren't so that sucks.same as 1984 the last time these two teams had a chance of meeting each other in the world series but neither made it was the only difference then vs now. 

Oh well,I never figured the Cubs to get there THIS year. Teams just dont get to the world series in one year after having so many losing seasons in a row year after year.

they are young with a promising future though. they'll be back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Of course the Royals won



Once again the Royals shock everyone.This team has a never say die mentality,they dont give up,they never quit and never feel like they are out of it.

Everytime you think to yourself-"it's over,they're going to lose." they prove you wrong everytime. Last year in the  wildcard playoff game against the A's when they were down and losing,I turned the radio off thinking it was over,same thing in the astros game thinking their season was over.

The second time after the astros game after i made the same mistake a second time, I learned from my mistakes and to not give up on them.

Thats why in this game against the Blue Jays when they down 3-0 in the 7th,I knew better than to turn off the tv set.you just never know with this team as you already know. The fact they came back down 3 runs against David Price one of the better pitchers in the league is very impressive.

You just can never count this team out.

Its great to see  the Royals finally   getting the national recognition they deserve. The fact the announcers are now talking about them saying they are the toughest team in baseball to strike out.


Too bad it doesnt look like i will get my dream matchup though i wanted of a Royals/Cubs world series.


----------



## LoneLaugher

9/11 inside job said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evade the post and change the subject as always.
> 
> Hey Kid you are hardly one  to be asking that question the fact you run off with your tail between your legs when I expose how the cheatriots are  the greatest scandal in sports history.
> 
> since you keep evading my posts and wont even stay on topic,you are obviously butthurt how i proved you are ignorant about the game of football the fact you are acting so childish here.
> 
> Dont have time for kids so looks like my ignore list grows larger.the fact pooper clicked on a like for your post,i would be very worried if i were you.He used to stock me all the time on a thread of mine having some kind of obsession over me.
> 
> grow up kid.
Click to expand...


You and I have never discussed football. Ever. 

You might be special.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

thats what i do with trolls i have on ignore kid. trolls like you and pooper.


----------



## LoneLaugher

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> thats what i do with trolls i have on ignore kid. trolls like you and pooper.



 You are doing a bang up job of ignoring me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the kid troll.

you and pooper should get a room together,one kid likes another kids post  about me.

In all seriousness kid  Im sorry that your so butthurt that I took you to school on the cheatriots  how it is the biggest scandal in sports history that you had to get off topic and throw childish insults over it but i see you are a kid who cant help himself and are crying that you have to get into insults and change the topic.

this all started with us  folks when this Lone Laugher child made this childish comment-How old are you?

which had NOTHING to do with this previous post of mine i made about the Cubs and Royals .-


You can bank on the Royals making it back to the series.they arent going to lose at home.

With the Royals winning last night,I am one step closer to seeing my dream matchup of the Royals and Cubs facing each other in the world series.

to no surprise people here at USMB and around the country as well are always underestimating how good the Royals really are.

If they followed them all year long like I do,they would understand how this team is going to be dominant for at least the next couple of years or so because as good as they were last year,they are much better this year and have more depth.

Last year they had no offense for most the season.they had to lean heavily on their pitching which was dominant and carried them to the playoffs.

This year however,their offense is much improved and much better. for instance,last night if you watched the game,you would have heard the announcers say that they are the toughest team in baseball to strike out.

Now its the Cubs turn tonight,they now got to do their part tonight.Go Cubs.


Here I am merely talking about how I would like to see a Cubs/royals world series and he makes that childish comment.
He is clearly butthurt that i took him to school that the cheatriots scandal is the biggest scandal in sports history that he is carrying that grudge over that still with me.


----------



## Papageorgio

LoneLaugher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> thats what i do with trolls i have on ignore kid. trolls like you and pooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing a bang up job of ignoring me.
Click to expand...


Yep, typical 9/11. Claims to have you on ignore and knows when you post. It is his MO. He claims a bunch of crap I never posted and I just for the most part ignore his sorry ass, unless I want to mess with him. I think I he is like 13 or 14 by the way he acts on this board.


----------



## rightwinger

Mets are kicking ass as their young gun pitchers are beating the hell out of baseballs elite pitchers

Murphy is on fire. Even Arieta was afraid to pitch to him


----------



## LoneLaugher

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the kid troll.
> 
> you and pooper should get a room together,one kid likes another kids post  about me.
> 
> In all seriousness kid  Im sorry that your so butthurt that I took you to school on the cheatriots  how it is the biggest scandal in sports history that you had to get off topic and throw childish insults over it but i see you are a kid who cant help himself and are crying that you have to get into insults and change the topic.
> 
> this all started with us  folks when this Lone Laugher child made this childish comment-How old are you?
> 
> which had NOTHING to do with this previous post of mine i made about the Cubs and Royals .-
> 
> 
> You can bank on the Royals making it back to the series.they arent going to lose at home.
> 
> With the Royals winning last night,I am one step closer to seeing my dream matchup of the Royals and Cubs facing each other in the world series.
> 
> to no surprise people here at USMB and around the country as well are always underestimating how good the Royals really are.
> 
> If they followed them all year long like I do,they would understand how this team is going to be dominant for at least the next couple of years or so because as good as they were last year,they are much better this year and have more depth.
> 
> Last year they had no offense for most the season.they had to lean heavily on their pitching which was dominant and carried them to the playoffs.
> 
> This year however,their offense is much improved and much better. for instance,last night if you watched the game,you would have heard the announcers say that they are the toughest team in baseball to strike out.
> 
> Now its the Cubs turn tonight,they now got to do their part tonight.Go Cubs.
> 
> 
> Here I am merely talking about how I would like to see a Cubs/royals world series and he makes that childish comment.
> He is clearly butthurt that i took him to school that the cheatriots scandal is the biggest scandal in sports history that he is carrying that grudge over that still with me.



Please link to any discussion we have ever had about football.....or any subject. You were asked your age because you write like a ten year old. You didn't answer............why is that? Would doing so be embarrassing?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

I really really need to stop feeding the kiddie troll.


This advise here is what i need to follow-

Ive done too much of that already with  this kiddie Lone Laugher  child who is CLEARLY butthurt over me taking him to school over that football subject and clearly cant get over that grudge and is clearly carrying over that grudge from that topic over to my post about  the royals and cubs.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mets display excellence in all facets of the game in solid 4-2 win over Cubbies.
> 
> Arietta/Thor meet tonight in what looks like a must win game for Chicago.
> 
> Game three and four pitching match-ups favor Mets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shite.  The wrong teams are winnin'.
> 
> Gonna have to whip up some voodoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfway right there.lol.
> 
> The right team from the american league  the Royals are winning but The Cubs aren't so that sucks.same as 1984 the last time these two teams had a chance of meeting each other in the world series but neither made it was the only difference then vs now.
> 
> Oh well,I never figured the Cubs to get there THIS year. Teams just dont get to the world series in one year after having so many losing seasons in a row year after year.
> 
> they are young with a promising future though. they'll be back.
Click to expand...


someone DID fart in here


----------



## LoneLaugher

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> I really really need to stop feeding the kiddie troll.
> 
> 
> This advise here is what i need to follow-
> 
> Ive done too much of that already with  this kiddie Lone Laugher  child who is CLEARLY butthurt over me taking him to school over that football subject and clearly cant get over that grudge and is clearly carrying over that grudge from that topic over to my post about  the royals and cubs.



Again.....you and I have never discussed football in any way.


----------



## namvet

LoneLaugher said:


> How old are you?


----------



## Pogo

Jays win, 11-8 

It was hairy though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Pogo said:


> Jays win, 11-8
> 
> It was hairy though.


Cueto gave them the win. The Royals hit far better. But in the end a win is a win. I just can't believe that he was left in that long and it irritates the fuck out of me. He should have never returned in the third.


----------



## namvet

some days you eat the bear and some days he eats you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jays win, 11-8
> 
> It was hairy though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cueto gave them the win. The Royals hit far better. But in the end a win is a win. I just can't believe that he was left in that long and it irritates the fuck out of me. He should have never returned in the third.
Click to expand...


as a Royals fan  are you REALLY  one bit surprised at all  he did?Yost is the only reason I have doubts about them making it back to the world series again this year.

It was impressive they came back and actually made a game of it when they could have gotten down and mailed it in but they didnt.they have a fight and never give up attitude like no other team out there does.

If the Royals had a good manager like Clint Hurdle"sucks that we dont have him doesnt it?  He is a GREAT manager. He never would have left him in there and we probably would have come back and won since the deficit would not have been as much."

If we had a good manager,we would have won the world series last year.He cost them that one game leaving in Vargas to hit when he could have used Butler to pinch hit.Made no sense to leave Vargas in especially since Vargas could not get get anybody out after that.

Ned Yost is this generations Whitey Herzog.Herzog is the most overrated manager ever in baseball history..He just inherited a very good and talented Royals team. He always prevented the Royals from winning in the playoffs against the yankees all the time.

Paul Splittorf would be mowing down the yankee hitters baffling them and the white rat would blow it for them everytime by going to the bullpen which was their weakness instead of letting Splittorf finish it out.

I always said back then-"Man if the Royals would just get rid of whitey herzog they could beat the yankees and go to the world series." the proof is in the pudding I was right since once they DID get rid of that idiot the white rat,they did finally beat the yankees.remember?

The baseball hall of fame is the hall of shame the fact that Herzog got inducted somehow but frank white,alan trammel,and lou whittaker have not. what a load of BS that is.

Anyways,with  Whitey Herzog,"err I mean Ned Yost as their manager." are you honestly surprised he left him in there as long as he did? 



waits for Lone Laugher to come on and say how old are you?, not able to get over a previous grudge from a few pages way back.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jays win, 11-8
> 
> It was hairy though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cueto gave them the win. The Royals hit far better. But in the end a win is a win. I just can't believe that he was left in that long and it irritates the fuck out of me. He should have never returned in the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as a Royals fan  are you REALLY  one bit surprised at all  he did?Yost is the only reason I have doubts about them making it back to the world series again this year.
> 
> It was impressive they came back and actually made a game of it when they could have gotten down and mailed it in but they didnt.they have a fight and never give up attitude like no other team out there does.
> 
> If the Royals had a good manager like Clint Hurdle"sucks that we dont have him doesnt it?  He is a GREAT manager. He never would have left him in there and we probably would have come back and won since the deficit would not have been as much."
> 
> If we had a good manager,we would have won the world series last year.He cost them that one game leaving in Vargas to hit when he could have used Butler to pinch hit.Made no sense to leave Butler in especially since Vargas could not get get anybody out after that.
> 
> Ned Yost is this generations Whitey Herzog.Herzog is the most overrated manager ever in baseball ever..He just inherited a very good and talented Royals team. He always prevented the Royals from winning in the playoffs against the yankees all the time.
> 
> Paul Splittorf would be mowing down the yankee hitters baffling them and the white rat would blow it for them everytime by going to the bullpen which was their weakness instead of letting Splittorf finish it out.
> 
> The baseball hall of fame is the hall of shame the fact that Herzog got inducted somehow but frank white,alan trammel,and lou whittaker have not. what a load of BS that is.
> 
> Anyways,with With Whitey Herzog,"err I mean Ned Yost as their manager." are you honestly surprised he left him in there as long as he did?
> 
> 
> 
> waits for Lone Laugher to come on and say how old are you?, not able to get over a previous grudge from a few pages way back.
Click to expand...


as usual you don't know your fuckin' ass from a hole in ground


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

9/11 inside job said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jays win, 11-8
> 
> It was hairy though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cueto gave them the win. The Royals hit far better. But in the end a win is a win. I just can't believe that he was left in that long and it irritates the fuck out of me. He should have never returned in the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as a Royals fan  are you REALLY  one bit surprised at all  he did?Yost is the only reason I have doubts about them making it back to the world series again this year.
> 
> It was impressive they came back and actually made a game of it when they could have gotten down and mailed it in but they didnt.they have a fight and never give up attitude like no other team out there does.
> 
> If the Royals had a good manager like Clint Hurdle"sucks that we dont have him doesnt it?  He is a GREAT manager. He never would have left him in there and we probably would have come back and won since the deficit would not have been as much."
> 
> If we had a good manager,we would have won the world series last year.He cost them that one game leaving in Vargas to hit when he could have used Butler to pinch hit.Made no sense to leave Butler in especially since Vargas could not get get anybody out after that.
> 
> Ned Yost is this generations Whitey Herzog.Herzog is the most overrated manager ever in baseball history..He just inherited a very good and talented Royals team. He always prevented the Royals from winning in the playoffs against the yankees all the time.
> 
> Paul Splittorf would be mowing down the yankee hitters baffling them and the white rat would blow it for them everytime by going to the bullpen which was their weakness instead of letting Splittorf finish it out.
> 
> I always said back then-"Man if the Royals would just get rid of whitey herzog they could beat the yankees and go to the world series." the proof is in the pudding I was right since once they DID get rid of that idiot the white rat,they did finally beat the yankees.remember?
> 
> The baseball hall of fame is the hall of shame the fact that Herzog got inducted somehow but frank white,alan trammel,and lou whittaker have not. what a load of BS that is.
> 
> Anyways,with  Whitey Herzog,"err I mean Ned Yost as their manager." are you honestly surprised he left him in there as long as he did?
> 
> 
> 
> waits for Lone Laugher to come on and say how old are you?, not able to get over a previous grudge from a few pages way back.
Click to expand...

He was left in to preserve the bullpen. I understand the decision but I strongly disagree with it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jays win, 11-8
> 
> It was hairy though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cueto gave them the win. The Royals hit far better. But in the end a win is a win. I just can't believe that he was left in that long and it irritates the fuck out of me. He should have never returned in the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as a Royals fan  are you REALLY  one bit surprised at all  he did?Yost is the only reason I have doubts about them making it back to the world series again this year.
> 
> It was impressive they came back and actually made a game of it when they could have gotten down and mailed it in but they didnt.they have a fight and never give up attitude like no other team out there does.
> 
> If the Royals had a good manager like Clint Hurdle"sucks that we dont have him doesnt it?  He is a GREAT manager. He never would have left him in there and we probably would have come back and won since the deficit would not have been as much."
> 
> If we had a good manager,we would have won the world series last year.He cost them that one game leaving in Vargas to hit when he could have used Butler to pinch hit.Made no sense to leave Butler in especially since Vargas could not get get anybody out after that.
> 
> Ned Yost is this generations Whitey Herzog.Herzog is the most overrated manager ever in baseball history..He just inherited a very good and talented Royals team. He always prevented the Royals from winning in the playoffs against the yankees all the time.
> 
> Paul Splittorf would be mowing down the yankee hitters baffling them and the white rat would blow it for them everytime by going to the bullpen which was their weakness instead of letting Splittorf finish it out.
> 
> I always said back then-"Man if the Royals would just get rid of whitey herzog they could beat the yankees and go to the world series." the proof is in the pudding I was right since once they DID get rid of that idiot the white rat,they did finally beat the yankees.remember?
> 
> The baseball hall of fame is the hall of shame the fact that Herzog got inducted somehow but frank white,alan trammel,and lou whittaker have not. what a load of BS that is.
> 
> Anyways,with  Whitey Herzog,"err I mean Ned Yost as their manager." are you honestly surprised he left him in there as long as he did?
> 
> 
> 
> waits for Lone Laugher to come on and say how old are you?, not able to get over a previous grudge from a few pages way back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was left in to preserve the bullpen. I understand the decision but I strongly disagree with it.
Click to expand...


which is very understandable,you and me both strongly disagree with it.

as i said,he is this generations whitey herzog.That is the ONLY reason I have doubts about them getting back to the world series.

Just as the idiot the white rat always cost the royals beating the yankees "like i said once they got rid of that idiot they beat them just as I always said they would sweeping them in three straight games  since he was the problem."

same as how the idiot whitey herzog always cost the royals playoff games against the yankees,ned yost cost them the world series against the Giants  which is the only reason i have doubts of them making it back again,that he'll find another way to screw it up same as he did against the Giants and same he did the other night against the blue jays. I still cant get over how he screwed it up for them last year against the Giants.

I remember there were a couple people here last year that said the same thing before the world series began  last year ,that they predicted the Giants would win the series in six or seven games because Yost would find a way to screw it up for the Royals and sure enough they called it back then that Whitey Herzog," i mean Ned Yost,would screw it up for them.".

what can you do now? It still stings but thats all you can do now is laugh about it right?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I think Yost is a good coach. This is only the second time this season I've really disagreed with him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think Yost is a good coach. This is only the second time this season I've really disagreed with him.



well I'm glad YOU think he is cause I sure dont.very few people i talk to  do either.we'll just have to agree to disagree on that.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Pogo said:


> Jays win, 11-8
> 
> It was hairy though.



Whoa, I turned it off when it was 10-4. 

Yost is dim. He got thoroughly out-managed by Bochy last year. Royals overcome coaching with talent. 

I was disappointed in Tulowitski whining incessantly about a close pitch in a 10-4 game. Get over it. Bautista is annoying. But it's not like the Royals don't get on your nerves sometimes. I'm a fan of R.A. Dickey (pitching today). Maybe not a good match-up for the knuckleballer? Royals don't seem like over-swingers. Then again, "_Dickey is 3-0 with a 2.73 ERA in his last four starts against the Royals, pitching seven scoreless innings of two-hit ball against them in a 5-2 victory Aug. 2_." I'm hoping for another 11-8 game, better yet make it 11-10. 

deGrom! Mets are just as good of a story as the Cubbies.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Complete role reversal from last night. Starting pitcher hell for both teams. Difference being the Royals are still hitting the ball


----------



## LoneLaugher

I've heard a few analysts saying that the Cubbies may have an advantage due to the wind blowing out at Wrigley.

They seem to be forgetting that the Mets matched the Cubs in power numbers for the second the second half and f the season while playing half of their games at the cavernous Citi Field.

I avoid predictions when it comes to my Mets.....but I'm finding it hard to feel like they are at a disadvantage tonight.


----------



## Treeshepherd

LoneLaugher said:


> I've heard a few analysts saying that the Cubbies may have an advantage due to the wind blowing out at Wrigley.
> 
> They seem to be forgetting that the Mets matched the Cubs in power numbers for the second the second half and f the season while playing half of their games at the cavernous Citi Field.
> 
> I avoid predictions when it comes to my Mets.....but I'm finding it hard to feel like they are at a disadvantage tonight.



deGrommy is solid. He throws flames and the Cubs strike out a lot. Always cool tho to watch playoffs at Wrigley.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Treeshepherd said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a few analysts saying that the Cubbies may have an advantage due to the wind blowing out at Wrigley.
> 
> They seem to be forgetting that the Mets matched the Cubs in power numbers for the second the second half and f the season while playing half of their games at the cavernous Citi Field.
> 
> I avoid predictions when it comes to my Mets.....but I'm finding it hard to feel like they are at a disadvantage tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deGrommy is solid. He throws flames and the Cubs strike out a lot. Always cool tho to watch playoffs at Wrigley.
Click to expand...


DeGrom is capable of shutting any offense down......but he's been losing a little steam of late. I wouldn't be shocked if he tossed up a couple bombs. But.....I'd rather have him on the bump than Hendricks.


----------



## rightwinger

LoneLaugher said:


> I've heard a few analysts saying that the Cubbies may have an advantage due to the wind blowing out at Wrigley.
> 
> They seem to be forgetting that the Mets matched the Cubs in power numbers for the second the second half and f the season while playing half of their games at the cavernous Citi Field.
> 
> I avoid predictions when it comes to my Mets.....but I'm finding it hard to feel like they are at a disadvantage tonight.



Hard to hit home runs while you are striking out


----------



## Treeshepherd

rightwinger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a few analysts saying that the Cubbies may have an advantage due to the wind blowing out at Wrigley.
> 
> They seem to be forgetting that the Mets matched the Cubs in power numbers for the second the second half and f the season while playing half of their games at the cavernous Citi Field.
> 
> I avoid predictions when it comes to my Mets.....but I'm finding it hard to feel like they are at a disadvantage tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to hit home runs while you are striking out
Click to expand...

I'm hoping for Bartman II tonight. The Cubs can never win, lest they become unadorable


----------



## namvet

F Royals 14-2 paybacks are hell. what an ass kickin'

rollin rollin rollin

some grim lookin' face's in that Jays dougout


----------



## LoneLaugher

That writing is on the wall. 

I'm guessing the Jays won't carry that arrogant attitude into next year's post season unless they get some pitching.


----------



## LoneLaugher

They are waving white flags at Wrigley!


----------



## rightwinger

Treeshepherd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a few analysts saying that the Cubbies may have an advantage due to the wind blowing out at Wrigley.
> 
> They seem to be forgetting that the Mets matched the Cubs in power numbers for the second the second half and f the season while playing half of their games at the cavernous Citi Field.
> 
> I avoid predictions when it comes to my Mets.....but I'm finding it hard to feel like they are at a disadvantage tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to hit home runs while you are striking out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping for Bartman II tonight. The Cubs can never win, lest they become unadorable
Click to expand...

Cubs fans deserve what they get. To blame blowing a seven run lead on Bartman instead of crappy pitching is just an indicator

So is a stupid curse because some guy couldn't bring his goat to the game


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.


----------



## namvet

Grampa Murked U said:


> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.



I don't think we'll see him again. ever


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

namvet said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
Click to expand...

I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show


----------



## ogibillm

Grampa Murked U said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
Click to expand...

my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.

that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.


----------



## namvet

Grampa Murked U said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
Click to expand...


we've been watching that shit all summer. and I think yost has see a belly fulla him


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The crowd was able to intimidate him. Boy is thin skinned


----------



## namvet

ogibillm said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
Click to expand...


don't count on it


----------



## namvet

KC 1 win from WS after chasing R.A., piling on


----------



## ogibillm

namvet said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't count on it
Click to expand...

can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.


----------



## namvet

ogibillm said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
Click to expand...


yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ogibillm said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto got schooled by the best team in the league. Minus Johnny Cueto of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
Click to expand...

I disagree. But at the very least the next time it's OBVIOUS his game has gone to shit BENCH HIM. Don't fucking wait till he coughs up 7 runs to do it.

In addition to that after his ridiculous display upon finally being pulled out every team & their fans knows the way to fuck up his game is as simple as taunting him. The kid is too immature for the big leagues


----------



## rightwinger

Murphy homers again

Murphy hit 14 all year has homered in five straight games


----------



## ogibillm

namvet said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see him again. ever
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to
Click to expand...

i've seen it. lifelong royals fan here, even though most of that life has been painful. 
still can't afford to take a starter out of rotation at this point. he'll play game 3, but he'll have a short leash.


----------



## namvet

ogibillm said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
> 
> 
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen it. lifelong royals fan here, even though most of that life has been painful.
> still can't afford to take a starter out of rotation at this point. he'll play game 3, but he'll have a short leash.
Click to expand...


yes we can. we have to. but it ends tomorrow anyway.


ogibillm said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. If you're gonna have all those asinine antics on the mound you gotta back it up. He's all show
> 
> 
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen it. lifelong royals fan here, even though most of that life has been painful.
> still can't afford to take a starter out of rotation at this point. he'll play game 3, but he'll have a short leash.
Click to expand...


maybe we can get Pennington to start. hell its over tomorrow anyway


----------



## ogibillm

namvet said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen it. lifelong royals fan here, even though most of that life has been painful.
> still can't afford to take a starter out of rotation at this point. he'll play game 3, but he'll have a short leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. we have to. but it ends tomorrow anyway.
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> my sister said to me, and it's true, cueto is mentally weak. he doesn't adjust his game, he complains when things aren't perfect or just to his liking. he always has an excuse - and maybe he should, because he's shown he can pitch a hell of a lot better than he did the other night. just saying that he fucked up probably wouldn't cut it.
> 
> that said, he'll get a chance to redeem himself in game 3 of the WS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen it. lifelong royals fan here, even though most of that life has been painful.
> still can't afford to take a starter out of rotation at this point. he'll play game 3, but he'll have a short leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe we can get Pennington to start. hell its over tomorrow anyway
Click to expand...

agreed on it ending tomorrow.
incidentally, obviously the royals won't hold on to cueto, but i think we're only going to have money to keep either gordon or zobrist. Who do you think we'll keep?


----------



## Pogo

Mutts 5, Cubs 2


----------



## LoneLaugher

Pogo said:


> Mutts 5, Cubs 2



Get out yer brooms, kids!


----------



## rightwinger

Can't believe how meek the Cubs look

Seems they gave up the first time the saw the smoke the mets pitchers were throwing


----------



## namvet

ogibillm said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> 
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen it. lifelong royals fan here, even though most of that life has been painful.
> still can't afford to take a starter out of rotation at this point. he'll play game 3, but he'll have a short leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. we have to. but it ends tomorrow anyway.
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't afford to bench him, and he can pitch, see game 5 of the alds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we can. unless we wanna lose again. see what he hasn't done all summer and you'd bench his ass to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen it. lifelong royals fan here, even though most of that life has been painful.
> still can't afford to take a starter out of rotation at this point. he'll play game 3, but he'll have a short leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe we can get Pennington to start. hell its over tomorrow anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed on it ending tomorrow.
> incidentally, obviously the royals won't hold on to cueto, but i think we're only going to have money to keep either gordon or zobrist. Who do you think we'll keep?
Click to expand...


tuff choice. but Gordon never really came back from his injury. Zobrist is a hitting machine and and worth his weight at the plate. we need hitters and picking him up was a major acquisition IMO with this choice Gordo goes.


----------



## namvet

Royal blue with teeth. feast time


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Estrada is pitching a great game and the Royals aren't swinging the bats enough.


----------



## namvet

Grampa Murked U said:


> Estrada is pitching a great game and the Royals aren't swinging the bats enough.


 
he was tuff as nails and saved their bacon. Volquez was to but loading the base's with no one out opened the door for the Jays. back to KC


----------



## LoneLaugher

I've never seen a group of people more sad and despondent than the Cubs fans at Wrigley tonight.


----------



## rightwinger

Mets spanking Cubs 6-0 in second inning


----------



## rightwinger

LoneLaugher said:


> I've never seen a group of people more sad and despondent than the Cubs fans at Wrigley tonight.



It is their punishment for being mean to Bartman and not allowing people to take billy goats to the game


----------



## rightwinger

Daniel Murphy does it again........Homers in sixth straight game!

Seven total in post season

Mets up 8-1


----------



## rightwinger

MEET THE METS,
MEET THE METS,
Step right up and greet the Mets!
Bring your kiddies,
bring your wife;
Guaranteed to have the time of your life
because the Mets are really sockin' the ball; knocking those home runs over the wall!
East side,
West side,
everybody's coming down
to meet the M-E-T-S Mets of New York town!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a few analysts saying that the Cubbies may have an advantage due to the wind blowing out at Wrigley.
> 
> They seem to be forgetting that the Mets matched the Cubs in power numbers for the second the second half and f the season while playing half of their games at the cavernous Citi Field.
> 
> I avoid predictions when it comes to my Mets.....but I'm finding it hard to feel like they are at a disadvantage tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to hit home runs while you are striking out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping for Bartman II tonight. The Cubs can never win, lest they become unadorable
Click to expand...


as always cubs fans are left same as always saying -there is always next year. I knew it was too good to be true for me to have my dream matchup of a royals/cubs world series.

Im going to be getting my dream come true next year with the Rams back in LA so that was pushing it asking to have TWO dreams come true  in the same year.lol

the good thing is this cubs team is different than the ones in years past,they got three rookies in their starting lineup.to expect them to go to the world series with players that are just finding their groove developing at the big league level was asking for too much.plus teams seldom ever go to the world series in their first winning season after several years of so many other losing seasons.

even the royals after having 20 years of one losing after another didnt make it to the world series their first winning season in over two decades two years ago.

 they are only getting better.so they'll be back.

plus the other thing thats encouraging is the reason they have turned things around after having so many losing seasons the last several years,is they are following the royals blueprint on how to develop players out of the farm system and develop a winning team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Estrada is pitching a great game and the Royals aren't swinging the bats enough.



oh well,we got home field advantage this weekend.they'll turn it around starting friday night,they feed off the energy of the crowd and the crowd makes it very difficult for opposing teams.

we got to to win it tomorrow night though if we are going to do it.With Johhny scheduled to be on the mound saturday,i dont have much faith if it has to go to game seven so ventura has to come up big for them tomorrow.

thats why i dont think they are going to win the world series if they are able to win friday night nad make it back to the series because of rent a pitcher Johnny.


----------



## rightwinger

Mets are waiting to find out who they are going to beat in the World Series


----------



## Vikrant

Giants are out. So I have lost interest in the baseball till next year.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Mets are waiting to find out who they are going to beat in the World Series



I'll go with -- the Mets.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?


I think I told you no way the royals would even be in the world series. I said it must suck being a royals fan because they're never competitive. I named other teams too like Pittsburgh or the mets.

Arent the royals playing the mets in the world series?

I can't find where I said it, but I remember saying it. Proves smack talk isnt worth the spit it produces. Congrats if its true and good luck. For you I'm rooting for the royals.


----------



## sealybobo

My clear channel free TV doesn't get channel 2 and most games are on cable. Plus footballs on and tigers aren't in it. Or the Yankees


----------



## Papageorgio

I will wait until next year to get into baseball again, my teams are out and I have no interest in the three that are left.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know but it will be the funnest baseball season for me since the 80's the fact my royals made it to the world series.something I honestly never thought would happen again in my lifetime.regardless if they follow the same path they did it 85 after they won the world series and had a losing season the next year,it will be fun going to the games and watching them this year.
> 
> I will actually be going there to actually watch the game itself instead of just watching the ballpark the whole time which is the only reason I have gone since the early 90's.
> 
> I assume you are like me,that you find it boring when there is no baseball or football going on? that you cant get into basketball so that's why you made the thread this early?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I told you no way the royals would even be in the world series. I said it must suck being a royals fan because they're never competitive. I named other teams too like Pittsburgh or the mets.
> 
> Arent the royals playing the mets in the world series?
> 
> I can't find where I said it, but I remember saying it. Proves smack talk isnt worth the spit it produces. Congrats if its true and good luck. For you I'm rooting for the royals.
Click to expand...



they will face the mets IF they win tonight,.that will be a tough task though because your former pitcher  David Price is pitching and he was very tough on them last time.,they were not able to get things going till the 7th inning,till then he was shutting them down.hopefully they will have figured him out from last time and the bats wont be so quiet this time around tonight.

thats no surprise that you picked them not to make it back to the world series.everybody outside of KC always underestimates this team.how good they really are.they believe in each other and play for each other.thats why i enjoy watching them so much.

I dont enjoy watching them only because they are good. there is a lot more to it than that. they play the game for the love of the game instead of the love for the money which you just dont find in this day and age anymore so its a very refreshing change and exciting time to be a royals fan because of that.



this team has a never say die mentality,they never give up and never believe they are out of it no matter how bad the score is.They are the toughest team in baseball to strike out. everybody outside of kansas city also is not aware of just how tough it is to beat them in the 7th 8th or 9th innings when they have the lead not understanding just how much of a lights out bullpen they have.

It wasnt till last year that "I" understood this.the media here was interviewing some of the A's players "who at that time had the best record in baseball,what a diifference a year makes huh"  and when they asked the players what it was like facing the royals bullpen they said that their bullpen was like nothing they had EVER seen before.

plus last year it was their starting pitching that carried them through the whole season,the offense was non existant most the year.However the offense this year is far better and improved over last year.

Mike Moustakas was sent down to Omaha during the summer last season he was struggling at the plate so badly,this year he is tearing the cover off the ball and Alex Rios was a HUGE upgrade at DH over worthless Billy Butler whom oakland signed as a free agent in the off season.I could not believe oakland was stupid enough to do that.when that happened i said good riddance.

Thats why Oakland has been so bad this year all these stupid moves they made in the off season Butler being the worst.lol

again they got to win it tonight because I have no faith in them winning with Johnny Cueto saturday night.

people outside of kansas city who dont follow this team closely underestimate just how good they really are,that they very well could be a dynasty for the next five years or so.I dont know for sure if they will be or not.Nobody does,but i CAN say with certainty though,they for do have the potenial in them with that lights out bullpen and the fact they are a young team who is only getting better and better and most are locked up to be around for the next four years or so.

I didnt get my dream world series matchup of the cubs and royals facing each other but I dont care,i never expected the cubs to even get this far this year.the fact they did is impressive enough. they got a lot of promising potential for the future as well. was too much to ask for my dream matchup to happen this year.Im getting my dream come true with the Rams back to LA next year so you're only allowed to have one dream come true in your life.


----------



## namvet

Royals gonna burn new york down


----------



## LoneLaugher

namvet said:


> Royals gonna burn new york down



That's the way to do it! Open your trap wide enough to swallow from the jump! 

This Mets fan knows that pitching and defense wins games. I know that the Royals have a better defense. I also know that the Mets have a better pitching staff. 

The intangibles......most notably World Series experience may play a significant role. Fortunately for the Mets...the World Series experience that this Royals team has......is losing experience. 

My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.


----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


> Royals gonna burn new york down



Sore losers


----------



## Treeshepherd

LoneLaugher said:


> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.



That's a good prediction. I don't care much who wins, but it's a good bet that heroes will be made. It's a win for baseball that the #14 and #15 payroll teams made the WS. 

WS starts on Tuesday (weather permitting), and so does the NBA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good prediction. I don't care much who wins, but it's a good bet that heroes will be made. It's a win for baseball that the #14 and #15 payroll teams made the WS.
> 
> WS starts on Tuesday (weather permitting), and so does the NBA.
Click to expand...


I just hope Ned Yost does not sabotage it for the Royals again this year.They win despite Yost not because of him.He is this generations whitey herzog.The Royals in the 1970's would always lose to the yankees in the playoffs because Herzog would always make these asinine decisions that would cost the Royals from going to the series.

Paul Splittorf would be mowing down the yankee hitters baffling them in the final game and he would take him out and bring in a relief pitcher who would blow it for them everytime. I would always say-"God dammit,if the Royals would just get rid of that jerk whitey herzog they would beat the yankees everytime in the playoffs."

the proof was in the pudding herzog was indeed the problem because sure enough once they finally got rid of him, the next time they faced the yankees,they beat them in three straight games and finally made it to the world series.

Herzog "err I mean Yost lol." cost the Royals from beating your Giants last year leaving Vargas in to hit late in the innings instead of using a pinch hitter when the royals bats had finally come alive and they had two outs.Vargas of course struck out and it made no sense to leave him in to hit because he could not get anybody out in the next inning when he came in to pitch. 

Pedro Martinez on ESPN even ripped into Yost that night saying the same thing that leaving Vargas in to hit was just rediculous.

Yost screwed it up for them to win last year,he'll probably find a way to screw it up for them again this year.


----------



## Treeshepherd

One of the commentators last night said the Royals should leave in Herrera. He took that guy out and put in Madson. Bautista hits a pitch that hung right over the upper middle of the zone. Game tied. 

You can't really rip Yost for putting in Madson. That's been the formula all year, so his ass is covered. But the one thing Bochy wasn't afraid to do in their 3 WS championships was to break from the regular-season formula.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> One of the commentators last night said the Royals should leave in Herrera. He took that guy out and put in Madson. Bautista hits a pitch that hung right over the upper middle of the zone. Game tied.
> 
> You can't really rip Yost for putting in Madson. That's been the formula all year, so his ass is covered. But the one thing Bochy wasn't afraid to do in their 3 WS championships was to break from the regular-season formula.


Oh I blame him. freaking leave Herrera in there.He is your horse in that bullpen.If he leaves in Herrera and they still lose,at least they lose with their best in there and i can live with that and I tip my hat off to the blue jays.At least I am not left blaming the manager for costing them.

Yeah thats why the Giants have been so successful in winning their world series games is because Bochy wasn't afraid to go against the regular season formula.

Yost almost screwed it up for them again this year almost preventing them from getting to the series this time when just like he did last year with Vargas against the Giants,he left Cueto in there WAY too long in one of their games when it was obvious he could not get anybody out.

The Royals had to come from behind with their bats to win it that night.that night they were able to bail Yost out.

I remember talking with someone here last year  about this how he agreed with me that Yost was this generations whitey herzog,that the royals win despite Yost not because of him and because of that he predicted the Giants would beat the royals in six games because they have a much better manager in Bochy than the Royals do in Yost.

He called it right on everything that Yost would cost the royals the world series only thing he got wrong was it went to six games instead of seven.


----------



## namvet

LoneLaugher said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Royals gonna burn new york down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way to do it! Open your trap wide enough to swallow from the jump!
> 
> This Mets fan knows that pitching and defense wins games. I know that the Royals have a better defense. I also know that the Mets have a better pitching staff.
> 
> The intangibles......most notably World Series experience may play a significant role. Fortunately for the Mets...the World Series experience that this Royals team has......is losing experience.
> 
> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.
Click to expand...


believe it or not Royal fans know that pitching and defense wins games to. did you know that??


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Treeshepherd said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good prediction. I don't care much who wins, but it's a good bet that heroes will be made. It's a win for baseball that the #14 and #15 payroll teams made the WS.
> 
> WS starts on Tuesday (weather permitting), and so does the NBA.
Click to expand...

Negro Basketball Association 

Pass


----------



## LoneLaugher

namvet said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Royals gonna burn new york down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way to do it! Open your trap wide enough to swallow from the jump!
> 
> This Mets fan knows that pitching and defense wins games. I know that the Royals have a better defense. I also know that the Mets have a better pitching staff.
> 
> The intangibles......most notably World Series experience may play a significant role. Fortunately for the Mets...the World Series experience that this Royals team has......is losing experience.
> 
> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> believe it or not Royal fans know that pitching and defense wins games to. did you know that??
Click to expand...


I'm sure. Do you have issues with common speech patterns?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good prediction. I don't care much who wins, but it's a good bet that heroes will be made. It's a win for baseball that the #14 and #15 payroll teams made the WS.
> 
> WS starts on Tuesday (weather permitting), and so does the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro Basketball Association
> 
> Pass
Click to expand...


Awesome. You suck in every way.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good prediction. I don't care much who wins, but it's a good bet that heroes will be made. It's a win for baseball that the #14 and #15 payroll teams made the WS.
> 
> WS starts on Tuesday (weather permitting), and so does the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro Basketball Association
> 
> Pass
Click to expand...

Silly racist - no one passes the ball in the NBA any more.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LoneLaugher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction......... its going to be an awesome series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good prediction. I don't care much who wins, but it's a good bet that heroes will be made. It's a win for baseball that the #14 and #15 payroll teams made the WS.
> 
> WS starts on Tuesday (weather permitting), and so does the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro Basketball Association
> 
> Pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome. You suck in every way.
Click to expand...

9 hits to 6
Royals win

You were saying?

Jackass


----------



## rightwinger

Harvey looking good tonight


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> Harvey looking good tonight


They should let him finish the game


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey looking good tonight
> 
> 
> 
> They should let him finish the game
Click to expand...

He only has three outs left in the year....let him get them


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I feel bad for Harvey but GO ROYALS lol. Almost a perfect game


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> I feel bad for Harvey but GO ROYALS lol. Almost a perfect game


yeah royals win.


----------



## rightwinger

As a Mets fan, I congratulate the Royals on their well earned victory

The better team won


----------

